#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-07
<jussi> morning all
<jussi> I have good news!
<jussi> ITS FRIDAY! :D
<ddecator> HAPPY FRIDAY jussi !
<jussi> ddecator: thanks. its a good feeling :D
<ddecator> jussi: especially good since i don't have any friday classes =)
<jussi> ddecator: nice
<jussi> ddecator: Ive had an extremely busy work week and Im looking forward to a relaxing weekend + a great UDS
<ddecator> jussi: yah, i'm really looking forward to participating remotely in UDS
<jussi> ddecator: Ill be there in person.
<ddecator> jussi: mark me jealous
<doctormo> jussi: Happy UK Election results day :-D
<jussi> oh, its that too. same to you doctormo :D
<doctormo> jussi: I'm happy because the Green party got a seat. Woot!
<jussi> lol
<jussi> Im a bit disappointed so far, as the Lib dems arent doing as well as they projected...
<jussi> doctormo: do you know which party is the "others" that won one seat according to this page? http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/shared/election2010/results/
<doctormo> jussi: Mostly DUP, SNP and Plyde Cumry, one green.
<jussi> doctormo: no, Im trying to work out who the seat went to...
<jussi> look at the bottom of the list
<doctormo> It means Indipendant
<jussi> oh ok
<dpm> good morning all
<akgraner> dpm good morning
<dpm> hey akgraner, how's it going?
<akgraner> just the person I needed to talk to about translation stuff
<dpm> akgraner, :) do you mind posting the question and me answering later? I need to prepare something before 9:00 (in 40 mins)
<akgraner> I was hoping you could look over the UWN translations effort that seems to be stalled and advise
<akgraner> it can wait weeks
<akgraner> there is no hurry
<akgraner> dpm, it's all good  - we can discuss it after UDS :-)
<dpm> akgraner, sure, thanks :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach, morning czajkowski
<dholbach> hey dpm
<czajkowski> dpm: hey there ,hows you??
<dpm> heya czajkowski, I'm fine, busy doing general catch up, preparing UDS sessions and this morning the plenary presentation on Launchpad Translations and better upstream integration in translations
<czajkowski> busy so :)
<akgraner> dpm, are there any plenary sessions open?
<dpm> akgraner, what do you mean by open?
<dpm> sorry, need to go on a call, bbl
<akgraner> k
<dpm> akgraner, (I can probably answer while we sort out this freaking skype). What I know from plenaries is that Jorge is scheduling them, but we lost quite a lot of plenary space because there is a lady doing a 1h one
<akgraner> ahh ok - so just touchbase with jorge
<akgraner> he ask me to do one but I wasn't sure if he scheduled it
<akgraner> and we both got busy - you know how it goes
<akgraner> was just sorting out my todo list
<czajkowski> 1hr plenary
<czajkowski> LORDIE
<dpm> :)
<doctormo> Lordie
<Daviey> czajkowski: you called?
<czajkowski> no...
 * dholbach hugs you all
<akgraner> might be interesting  - sounds like a lunchtime keynote
<akgraner> dholbach, thanks
<dpm> The things people tweet and dent about...
<dpm> http://twitpic.com/1lmt3w
<jussi> Im tired.
<czajkowski> dpm: is that real...
<dpm> czajkowski, course it is, next one is going to be Britney Spears :)
 * czajkowski pokes dpm 
 * dpm hugs czajkowski ;)
<popey> Shhhhh it's oooh so quiet!
<akgraner> popey be bery bery quiet  - they
<nigelbabu> popey: lets make some noise!
<akgraner> are hunting rabbits
<nigelbabu> heya akgraner
<akgraner> rabbit season
<popey> wabbits!
<akgraner> nigelbabu, hi
<nigelbabu> akgraner: have be broken records with open week yet?
<nigelbabu> we did with -release-par
<nigelbabu> *party
<akgraner> nah actually attendance it a bit down this release
<nigelbabu> hm, thats strange :/
<akgraner> nah we didn't have as many people blogging and stuff about open week prior
<nigelbabu> akgraner: we could consider advertising as part of release announcement or something, at least on our blogs
<nigelbabu> have some nice graphics like "I'm going to Open Week" ;)
<nigelbabu> a lot of folks picked up the announcement, if they were to pick up open week too, it would give us nice attention
<akgraner> There are open week graphics and stuff
<akgraner> and there is still good attendance - but we can do better next time
<nigelbabu> I'll try to help with the publicity party :)
<akgraner> :-)  I don't think jcastro would disagree about the numbers part for this open week
<nigelbabu> maybe we need to brainstom more on how to get attendance in classroom beyond contributors
<akgraner> nigelbabu, Karmic release week  - we had scheduled when people would blog
<akgraner> and kept something on the planet almost daily about
<nigelbabu> akgraner: you mean spam the planet about it every 6 hours?
<nigelbabu> ;D
<akgraner> hehe
<qense> I remember Daniel posting a summary of the day's sessions during the OpenWeek.
<akgraner> something like that but with various people around the community blogging
<nigelbabu> that helps, because some people dont follow the planet because it has too much noise
<nigelbabu> they follow individual blogs of community members
<akgraner> nigelbabu, basically like 3 or 4 weeks before open week
<nigelbabu> akgraner: ah, we'll plan better next time :)
<akgraner> there is an open week meeting pep ralley thing in -meeting
<nigelbabu> when?
<akgraner> and people say  I can blog on this day
<akgraner> I will blog on that day
<akgraner> so everyone doesn't blog about it on the same day
<nigelbabu> oh, I missed that one then
<akgraner> a controlled blogging campaign if you will to keep buzz about it
<akgraner> I'll have to go back and look  - this was like 7 + months ago or something
<nigelbabu> akgraner: we'll just plan for the next cycle better :)
<qense> akgraner: This is certainly something to discuss during the planned UDS sessions. I assume you're writing this all down for that, or are remembering it?
<nigelbabu> there is a session for it at UDS right?
<qense> two, iirc
<qense> although there were calls to merge thsoe
<nigelbabu> yes, I've subscribed
<qense> akgraner: You could put it on the Blueprints' whiteboards.
<akgraner> nigelbabu, yep jcastro and I already talked about next open week what we can do better kinda stuff  :-) and now you all are making commitments to help get the word out
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> so yeah - that's what makes it beautiful - community collaboration for continually awesomeness
<nigelbabu> akgraner: we have a UUD coming up, so we can plan for a trial run for plans then
<akgraner> nigelbabu, qense I think and could be wrong - but with all the *ubuntu weeks we have - the campaign to promote those could almost be the same
<qense> yeah
<akgraner> we just change the name of the *ubuntu week
<akgraner> and have a check list  - which I think we started last time
<akgraner> I'll have to look
<qense> We should make sure the visual identity is right each time, though! Remember the dots!
<akgraner> and we just keep improving and adjusting and adding to
<akgraner> qense, *nods*
<qense> It's good to document the processes so others can easily pick it up and continue with it if someone leaves or if they want to help.
<nhandler> Good morning
<qense> morning
<akgraner> qense, yep - my "if I get hit by a bus" clause :-)
<qense> exactly
<akgraner> nhandler, hi
<nhandler> Good morning akgraner
<akgraner> I also think for some reason  - this week - *everybody* was busier than they were last cycle at this time
<akgraner> I could be wrong but it seems like it
<qense> Yeah, everyone was really a lot busier the weeks before the release than last year.
<akgraner> qense, which to me says - wow - community contribution has grown
<jussi> we did get a high in #ubuntu - 2120
<qense> akgraner: It's good news indeed, but not so much for the OpenWeek. ;)
<qense> Maybe we should consider a different time for the week?
<qense> Some time when everyone's less busy?
<akgraner> qense, I am not sure you would find a better week
<akgraner> and now there has been 8 open weeks
<qense> That's true and the week after the release is the peek of Ubuntu-interest...
<qense> peak
<akgraner> it is almost ingrained that it goes release week --> open week--> uds
<qense> yeah
<qense> We'll cope with it.
<akgraner> lions and tigers and bears o'my
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> qense, the turn out isn't bad by any means
<qense> I saw that, you've done a wonderful job at the week. I just think you deserve a greater audience.
<akgraner> but yeah  - adapt and overcome :-)
<nigelbabu> akgraner: we're trying to combat the time problem with uud
<nigelbabu> its going to be 24 hours (if we get instructors)
<akgraner> *nods*
<akgraner> nigelbabu, yeah I was following the conversations about it
<nigelbabu> :)
<akgraner> I know for me personally I have identified how to narrow my scope without dimensioning the quality of contribution going forward
<akgraner> that will help me have time to produce quality and timely posts and "marketing" for events and stuff
<akgraner> This week was a good reflection  - of pain points in personal contributions and expectations and the effects on project participation
<akgraner> not sure if any one else takes the start of each release for a self evaluation re contribution or not  - I may be weird that way
<qense> I reflect a bit, but not much. :)
<qense> Lunch time! afk
<akgraner> :-)
<nhandler> I know this is slightly off topic for here, but if anyone has some money to spare, I am raising money for the American Cancer Society by participating in the Walk & Roll event in a week: http://identi.ca/notice/31202595
<nigelbabu> wish i had :/
<akgraner> nhandler, thank you for that!
<akgraner> it's a great cause and efforts by them made better b/c people like are willing to give of their time and sweat equity!  That's awesome that you are doing that..
<akgraner> dholbach, you're good with your session and don't need any helpers or anything do you?
<akgraner> jcastro, you are good with both of yours right? :-)
<jcastro> yeah. :D
<jcastro> you might want to stick around for the last one if you can to get feedback
<jcastro> doctormo, !!!!
<jcastro> doctormo, I have been thinking about this PXE thing for a long time
<nigelbabu> jcastro: need a little bit of your help
<jcastro> ok
<nigelbabu> jcastro: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/aTor4hFZXZ
<dholbach> akgraner: I still need to prepare it ;-)
<dholbach> akgraner: parts of it... I should be good though
<akgraner> dholbach, :-P
<Technoviking> Launchpad working for anyone ellse?
<nigelbabu> Technoviking: which part?
<nigelbabu> bugs are ok for me
<Technoviking> working now, but slloooww:(
<nigelbabu> im querying lp via api, wonder if Im breaking it
<nigelbabu> Technoviking: lp is a bit slow due to maverick stuff, expected
<nigelbabu> expected I think :/
<dpm> hey, good luck with the UOW talks dholbach!
<dholbach> thanks
<cjohnston> howdy
<jcastro> qense: how's the weather over there?
<jcastro> shorts?
<popey> http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/37
<popey> not looking great
 * jcastro switches to proper F numbers
<jcastro> what the hell, that's cold!
<jcastro> tripit's forecast says it's like 10 degrees warmer
<JanC> weather forecasts for next week show 6-13 °C and rain most days  :-/
<JanC> for Brussels
<JanC> on yr.no
<JanC> accoring to the national weather forecast it will be somewhat warmer than 6 °c, but still cold & wet
<JanC> only day without rain could be Monday...  :-(
<akgraner> :- D! FYI - Call for nominations for New Ubuntu Women Project  Elected Leadership Committee is now open - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess - Good Luck to everyone!
<Pendulum> at least hotel is inside?
<Pendulum> err... sessions
<qense> jcastro: might rain
<qense> jcastro: but JanC is a better source for weather info :)
<qense> Pendulum: yes, but Canonical saved money by not renting the roof.
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> hmm... I am now essentially getting paid to play facebook games
<qense> Pendulum: huh? What's your job? :P
<qense> I wouldn't want to spend my days playing Farmville.
<Pendulum> qense: it's my last day at my job and I have no work left to do. so i'm playing them because I'm bored :)
<qense> Pendulum: What was your job and what's your new job then? ;(
<qense> ;)
<qense> By the way, is Daniel still holding on? He's already talking for more than an hour now, isn't he?
<Pendulum> I was working in publishing and now it is nothing. Unless we count the fact that I keep seeming to pick up new Ubuntu stuff to do...
<qense> Will you miss your job>?
<Pendulum> yes and no. I quit so it's not like I'm being forced out. Just was time to move on and for health-related reasons makes sense to take some time off.
<qense> ah
<jcastro> Technoviking: when were you planning on opening the maverick forum again?
<Technoviking> jcastro: I just did:). lol
<Technoviking> before I saw your question
<Technoviking> jcastro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476021
<jcastro> oh heh
<jcastro> I was just going to say, it'd be awesome if it was open for UDS
<jcastro> to give people a place to discuss stuff
<Technoviking> I will link all the rooms to the irc web chat, for IRC newbies
<jcastro> cooh
<jcastro> I will point this out in my session today
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> in the lucid forum we ended up with tons of stickies
<jcastro> I wonder if we can just aggregate the typical "+1" threads into 1
<Technoviking> sure
<jcastro> so like, instead of one for the schedule, one for bugs, etc.
<jcastro> I wonder if 23meg irc's lately
<jcastro> I have not seen him around
<Technoviking> I have not either, you can PM him on the forums
<Technoviking> jcastro: are the room irc chanels open. wanted to test the web chat link
<jcastro> they should be, he set them up a while back
<jcastro> jussi: ^^
<Technoviking> work great
<Technoviking> I don't if I will be on much next week, looks to be an 80 + hour work week:(
<jcastro> :(
<jcastro> Technoviking: you can probably cut out the uds identica accounts, I don't think anyone is using those anymore
<Technoviking> I will try to remote attend session late afternoon your time
<Technoviking> jcastro: ok, will do, I will remove them from the wiki also
<jcastro> Just following #ubuntu should do the trick
<qense> jcastro: Didn't Laura still list the microblogging accounts in her blog post? iirc they are still on the wiki.
<jcastro> yeah but no one's using them
<qense> well, the #ubuntu and #uds hashtags will dp
<qense> I think it's easie anyway to let the people tweet and dent with their own accounts.
<qense> But maybe trackspecific tags could be used.
<jcastro> I think that just gets too complicated
<jcastro> if we just tell people to do #uds we should be fine I think
<qense> yeah, probably
<qense> It's not that everyone will be tweeting every point, I suppose.
<jcastro> then people will get all confused and we'll end up with #uds-community-maverick-open-week
<qense> Leaving little space for useful stuff.
<qense> jcastro: still drowning, or are things better now?
<jcastro> no, I am doomed
<jcastro> heh
<Technoviking> how do you hide text as a comment in the wiki?
<qense> Technoviking: # ?
<jcastro> qense: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu
<qense> jcastro: We've already been having quite a large discussion on the Ayatana mailing list after I submitted some (bad? :P) mock-ups to the list. They were not good enough to be considered, we can say, but they did kickstart the discussion.
<qense> jcastro: And now MPT is starting to take part in the discussions.
<qense> jcastro: Curious how upstream will react to this. I think hyperair will be happier with this than with AppInd. ;)
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I was waiting for him to show up on irc
<qense> he's on #ayatana atm
<jcastro> I like the album art in there
<qense> yeah, that would be neat
<qense> jcastro: I think we should make it more visible to the community they can contribute to this. A lot of people react enthusiastically to Ubuntu's new desktop, but we should tell them they can help making that New Desktop. We had such a thing a bit at the start of our effort to get AppInd support, but it faded away a bit after the two contractors were hired.
 * jcastro nods
<Technoviking> later, work meeting for awhile
<qense> bye Technoviking
<jcastro> cya!
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day
<jcastro> \o/
<qense> dholbach: bye!
<dholbach> have a great WE
<dholbach> and see some of you in Brussels
<dholbach> HUGS
<qense> see you Monday!
<qense> The ESA did say today that the vulcano at Iceland increased in activity. Would be a shame if it started causing trouble again Sunday or so.
<jcastro> bye dholbach!
<jcastro> I would be doomed if I got stuck in belgium
<qense> Wasn't there a guy that once swam the Atlantic Ocean? Hint...
<qense> Ah, my first night is overbooked, need to be in a different hotel then.
<jcastro> yeah I think that's happening to a bunch of people
<qense> Too much attendees? :)
<qense> I hope the Summit-pains are now over.
<qense> hello cjohnston!
<cjohnston|cell> Hey w
<cjohnston|cell> qense:
<czajkowski> aloha
<cjohnston|cell> Fwiw I hate weddings
<qense> Even your own?
<cjohnston|cell> Wouldn't know
<cjohnston|cell> Not married
<czajkowski> cjohnston|cell: ah ok didn't know that you refer to her as mrs at times
<cjohnston|cell> It's easier czajkowski
<cjohnston|cell> 2 kids a house a business. Might as well be
<czajkowski> ok :)
<nigelbabu> czajkowski: congrats on making it to the board :)
<qense> czajkowski: yay for you!
<czajkowski> nigelbabu: qense Thank you :)
<nigelbabu> :)
<czajkowski> found out via irc frm pleia2 in channel. was rather shocked :)
<maco> i found out that way too
<qense> maco: You too a member?
<maco> for the americas board
<qense> I suspected already you wouldn't be doing the EMEA ;)
<qense> congratulations to both of you!
<maco> im sure weirder things happen
<maco> thanks :)
<nigelbabu> maco: lol wierder? :D
<maco> nigelbabu: than an american on the european board. im sure there've been odder things occurring
<czajkowski> there is now an Ubuntu women team member on all of the boards !
<nigelbabu> maco: when you get to cc or tb you'll still be saying that :D
<maco> 3 on the americas board
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> not sure there was ever one on EMEA before ....
<qense> I've got the feeling that feminism and such doesn't live as much in Europe as it does it the US.
<nigelbabu> asia has elky since long i guess
<czajkowski> qense: what do you mean?
<qense> czajkowski: I hear less from European feminism than from American.
<nigelbabu> ws 34
<nigelbabu> grr
<czajkowski> qense: oh true.
<czajkowski> and also less of the word feminism as well
<qense> Yeah, people don't seem to really like the word anymore, they still associate it with the kind of people that became lesbian out of principle because all men were bad.
<nigelbabu> whoa!
<qense> Which is a wrong association, but it does happen.
<qense> I mean, not everyone is radical.
<qense> nigelbabu: I'm talking about the sixties and the seventies in the Netherlands here.
<qense> A radical kind sure.
<qense> radical time*
<qense> not kind
<nigelbabu> qense: too long back, 20 years before I was born (at least)
<czajkowski> hmm I find this topic wil usually offend someone, so I'll stay quiet, and best discussed over a pint
<qense> Yeah, it's easy to offend people when a subject lies dear to them.
<czajkowski> http://is.gd/bYpg0
<czajkowski> good article
<czajkowski> qense: I find some folks are too blinded by it, as you said different in the EU
<qense> There is more in the world of feminism than 'dungarees feminism' as the radical kind is called here.
<qense> Your work is very valuable, but far from being radical or intrusive.
<AlanBell> qense: did you miss the spice girls?
<qense> AlanBell: Huh?
<AlanBell> just reading back on the lack of visible european feminists, but actually I agree with czajkowski this is a conversation that requires a pint to go with it
<maco> oh the things i see with my (girl|girls) highlight rule
<AlanBell> maco surely not odder than the things I see with my chicken highlight!
<maco> you probably see a lot of what people have for dinner
<maco> i see trolls, spice girls apparently, hot girl links, and parenting
<czajkowski> AlanBell: pint it is so
<AlanBell> I have a picture somewhere of czajkowski drinking a very small pint
<JFo> that is rare, they are usually very large pints
<czajkowski> baby guinness :D
 * AlanBell thinks someone was being a bad influence on others at the time
<czajkowski> grin
<AlanBell> ah, there it is
<AlanBell> http://twitpic.com/1lueh9
<AlanBell> blackberry camera isn't very good in the dark
<czajkowski> nyommy is what they are
<AlanBell> they did look nice, what were they? Baileys on top presumably
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> tia maria on the bottom or Kalula
<cjohnston> its hot as .... outside...
<cjohnston> uggh
<qense> I'm off, good night everyone!
<czajkowski> http://image22.webshots.com/23/2/52/31/366625231QmaiKo_ph.jpg if the bartender does it properly
<AlanBell> nice
<akgraner> jcastro, just sent you the summary of Feedback session
<jcastro> <3
<JanC> "feminism" (as we know it) started in Europe, and often time helps to get over the extremes
<JanC> OTOH, feminism has existed for ages in some form or another...  ;)
<JanC> and there is no lack of visible feminists in Belgium at least
<Technoviking> I really hate Oracle
<czajkowski> oh? want to narrow the reason down a bit
<Technoviking> Doing backup on a Oracle system, rman make my brain  hurt:)
<czajkowski> awww tis friday :)
<Technoviking> czajkowski: yeah, but I will be back at work tomorrow working on this
<Technoviking> let me know if anyone wants anything else added to this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476021
<czajkowski> nn folks
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-08
<czajkowski> aloha
<doctormo> hello czajkowski, when do you fly? (do you?)
<czajkowski> tomorrow
<czajkowski> 6:20am
<jussi> good morning all!
<czajkowski> jussi: howdy
<jussi> hiya czajkowski, excited to be leaving soon?
<jussi> czajkowski: dont forget my tinwhistle!
<czajkowski> tomorrow morning
<czajkowski> 90 min flight
<czajkowski> jussi: tin whistle is packed my dear
<jussi> excellent :D
<doctormo> I leave today at 7:30pm, get there for 11am
<nigelb> I guess a lot of folks are in air or bound to airport today
<AlanBell> tomorrow for me
<AlanBell> but going on the train
<nigelb> AlanBell: wow!
 * nigelb <3 trains
<nigelb> AlanBell: I'm so so jealous :D
<AlanBell> going through http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Channel_Tunnel
<nigelb> brbr
<nigelb> AlanBell: how long is the ride?
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I'm jealous you're getting to train. I really liked the Eurostar the time I took it
<nigelb> Pendulum: free at last huh?
<AlanBell> nigelb: no idea, I think we have plans for a podcast recording to pass the time
<nigelb> AlanBell: wow, rocking :)
 * nigelb really needs to get down and renew passport
<AlanBell> Pendulum: planes are good too
<AlanBell> although long flights are hard work
<nigelb> I dnno, there is something about trains that I love
<Pendulum> they are, but given the choice I'd go with the Eurostar (admittedly I also ended up in first class on a cheap ticket because there are only 2 wheelchair spots on the train and the other was already booked)
<AlanBell> I hope you get well looked after on the plane
<AlanBell> who are you flying with?
<Pendulum> Delta
<nigelb> AlanBell: you, popey, and daviey?
<Pendulum> which could be okay or could be horrible
<Pendulum> mostly annoyed because I really wanted to sleep in this morning as I don't sleep on flights, and instead my body decided that this was late enough and I've not gotten loads of sleep :(
<nigelb> what time is the flight?
<Pendulum> 7PM tonight
<nigelb> how much of a TZ difference do you land up in?
<AlanBell> I think someone has broken https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/Attendees
<nigelb> its displaying okay for me so far
<AlanBell> there is a second arrivals and departure section
<AlanBell> with different data
<nigelb> ouch
<Pendulum> ugh, transatlantic flights are expected to run 90-120 minutes late today due to ash :(
<Pendulum> and that's not "late" as in leave late, but "late" as in be that much longer
<AlanBell> you will still be there well before me
<nigelb> oh, slower
<Pendulum> yes, but it means potentially 10.5 hours in flight instead of 8.5
<Pendulum> yeah, they're having to reroute around it, I guess
<Pendulum> and I'm always first on and last off so figure I could be on a plane for close to 12 hours
<AlanBell> they have to divert south from the great circle route to go round it
<nigelb> well, at least better than being grounded at least
<Pendulum> yeah. i'm glad i was already planning on taking loads of pain medication
<jussi> Pendulum: make sure you have your prescriptions with you
 * nigelb was just about to say that
<nigelb> jussi: you're flying or taking a train?
<jussi> flying
<jussi> tomorrow
<Pendulum> jussi: I know. And I never remove from the prescription bottles (which also have it written on it) as well
<jussi> ahh, yeah
<nigelb> jussi: btw, I entered your channel out of curiousity ;) No big deal
 * jussi almost got done for drug running with morphine...
<Pendulum> I don't have morphine :(
<jussi> nigelb: i was asking how you found it
<nigelb> jussi: well, I have this script that does a whois on whoever PM's me
<jussi> yes... but I have +i set... ?
<nigelb> yeah, it wasn't you :p
<czajkowski> nigelb slightly stalkerish
<jussi> oh, mind telling me who so I can slap them into +i? :P
<nigelb> czajkowski: it was entirely innocent.  someone told me its a nice script to have
<jussi> mind, I can guess who...
<Pendulum> but I know one of my meds isn't available in europe at all (and if they confiscate it, I'm screwed since we're in Belgium and not Holland since the non-synthetic version of the same chemical is cannabis ;-) )
<nigelb> jussi: you should be able to guess whom I might PM on *that* list ;)
<qense> Pendulum: What's the med?
<czajkowski> nigelb ah tis
<Pendulum> qense: marinol. it's a synthetic THC
<nigelb> czajkowski: like some random person pm's you and you want to associate with what the heck he/she is talking about
<qense> You could quickly jump the border and fetch some. :)
<qense> Although there have been crack-downs on drug tourism lately, tourists cause almost all problems.
<Pendulum> qense: I am aware that if I absolutely had to I could. Just would be a PITA.
<qense> Pendulum: It would be odd if they'd confiscate it. Do you have papers for them?
 * nigelb had to google for PITA
<qense> Pita bread!
<nigelb> jussi: sorry I stalked your channel though :/
<czajkowski> nigelb i get a lot of random pm being freenode staffer
<nigelb> czajkowski: yeah, I get a lot during classroom sessions or during patch day
<Pendulum> qense: yeah. so I think I should be okay. just a little paranoid because it's the main thing I have to manage pain.
<qense> I had to take a Schengen Declaration with me for my medication when I went to Greece (inside Schengen-area), but I was never asked to show it.
<Pendulum> yeah, I've never actually been questioned on meds anywhere
<czajkowski> back later
<nigelb> Pendulum: they'll most probably not ask you
<jussi> nigelb: no problems, not much happens there, just was curious how you came acoss it.
<Pendulum> I just get paranoid because of how bad it would be if they did decide it wasn't acceptable
<nigelb> jussi: hehe, btw a lot of people have the ##<nick> channel
<jussi> yup
 * nigelb doesn't
<nigelb> too many channels, irssi doesn't have enough space until end of UDS
<Pendulum> heh
<qense> I'm already in 15 channels on Freenode and in 7 on GIMPNet and the UDS hasn't even started yet.
<nigelb> oh grr, when I /whois my other nick, I can't see what channels its on
<nigelb> well, at least the +i works great :D
<nigelb> AlanBell: bah, its only 2 hours
<Pendulum> I suspect UDS is going to be the first time I'll really ever wish I ran irssi in a screen
<nigelb> Pendulum: you don't run it off a server?
<Pendulum> nigelb: nope
<nigelb> Pendulum: screen is mostly useful when its running on a server and you keep connecting to the same session
<nigelb> when its only on your laptop, not really that useful, you can always open another terminal, not possible on a server though
<Pendulum> I know. This is why I don't run screen
<nigelb> Pendulum: chris offered me a user on his vps to run irssi :)
<Pendulum> I could probably set it up on a friend's server, but I've not asked if he'd be cool with my setting it up on it, and he hasn't offered and it's too late to ask now :)
<nigelb> Pendulum: you can ask a lot of folks around, they'd be happy to set it up for you :)
<jussi> channels.... hrm, Im in like... errr... 70ish?
 * nigelb bows
<nigelb> jussi: ever used putty?
<nigelb> (the ssh thingy)
<jussi> oh, hang on,its more like 110...
<jussi> nigelb: yes...
<nigelb> jussi: can I PM, I need help with that
<jussi> nigelb: Im quite busy at the moment, do they not have a support channel?
<nigelb> jussi: no clue
<jussi> /msg alis help
<jussi> nigelb: ^^^^
<nigelb> ok
<nigelbabu> yaay!, it works
<nigelbabu> I fianlly managed to ssh into my irssi session
<AlanBell> Pendulum: you can run screen on one of my servers if you like
<qense> Guys, you did all notice ubuntulog is now idling in this channel as well?
* jussi changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: Welcome to the Community Team || ROCK THIS: http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/canonical-community.html - DONE Makes Bacon a Happy Boy  || This Channel is logged  ||
<jussi> qense: i do beleive it was asked to come in.
<qense> I did
<qense> With Jono's approval, of course.
<jussi> qense: ok, please make sure the channel topic gets updated if you do that in any other channels. we have a legal oblgation to notify people on join that they are being logged.
<qense> jussi: I didn't know that, thank you for doing it.
<qense> I hope the people idling yesterday won't sue.
<jussi> and let me know if you see any cahnnels that are logged without an appropriate topic or entry message
<jussi> qense: :D
<qense> jussi: Will do, thank you for pointing me at it!
<qense> Dammit! More airspace troubles because of ash.
<qense> But the pictures at Iceland! They look so awesome.
<qense> I mean, look at this: <http://www.volkskrant.nl/binnenland/article1377447.ece/Vliegverkeer_ondervindt_weer_hinder_van_aswolk>
<qense> Amsterdam Airport said that travellers to North-America and South-Europe should expect delays and even cancellations.
<qense> (_maybe_ even cancellations)
<Pendulum> yeah, i'm getting nervous
<JanC> looking at cloud maps it looks like Amsterdam, Brussels & London airports are safe for now, I'm not so sure about Paris (but I'm not a meteorologist ;) )
<Pendulum> I can't decide whether I wish my flight was earlier or later
<JanC> clouds are blowing NE to SW over Belgium currently, while blowing the other way over Spain & (part of) France
<JanC> and currently airports are closing in teh north of Portugal & Spain and south of France...
<qense> yes
<Pendulum> nigelbabu: ^^ do you want to say what you just told me?
<nigelbabu> well, someone had their chicago -> brussels flight cancelled
 * nigelbabu goes to hunt for scroll back in -devel
<qense> The ash came back just a bit too early.
<qense> I'm happy I'm going by train and I've already got my ticket; no ash troubles for me.
<Pendulum> I wish it would hold until Monday
<Pendulum> I don't really care if I get stuck *in* Brussels
<nigelbabu> scott ritchie i suppose (YoKoZar)
<JanC> qense: unless it's a steam train  ;)
<qense> JanC: It is the NS after all, who knows. ;)
<Pendulum> oh dear, if your'e right, then that's a whole bunch of people
<Pendulum> (I count 12 people on that flight according to the wiki)
<nigelbabu> Pendulum: he rescheudled to paris and then train to brussels ;)
<qense> aw
<nigelbabu> ouch, 12 people
<Pendulum> hopefully the rest can, too. I know at least one is probably at the airport already for flight to Chicago
<JanC> nigelbabu: there are no assh problems in Brussels for the moment, but maybe his plane got stuck in Spain or Portugal or such...
<nigelbabu> JanC: dunno, I just heard in -devel when trying to catch who pinged me
<JanC> nigelbabu: I know, read what he told
<nigelbabu> JanC: so, all those people will be affected right?
<Pendulum> huh, according to the website for the airline, the flight is still happening
<JanC> I guess the airline companies will try to reschedule them somehow
<Pendulum> oh, wait, I take that back
<Pendulum> it's cancelled
<JanC> Pendulum: any reason given?
<Pendulum> nope
<Pendulum> just says cancelled
<Pendulum> and it's not until this afternoon
<JanC> <paranoid-mode>Microsoft offered them some money?</paranoid-mode>
<Pendulum> (like the flight wasn't even supposed to depart Chicago for another 7 hours)
<nigelbabu> JanC: lol
<JanC> Pendulum: sounds like thay know their plane is stuck somewhere and won't be in Chicago in time for the flight
<Pendulum> that's what I'm hoping
<Pendulum> frustrating that this is a saturday so probably can't reach travel agent :-/
<JanC> Pendulum: let's hope your plane doesn't get stuck  ☺
<qense> As long as the air space stays clear for tomorrow.
<JanC> I expect no problems for Brussels airspace
<nigelbabu> akgraner is supposed to be on that flight, I hope she knows :/
<JanC> based on the direction of the wind
<Pendulum> okay, just talked to my airline and they currently don't have any plans
<Pendulum> (to cancel)
<Pendulum> sadly final decision will be after I'll need to have headed to the airport, but we'll see
<qense> Someone just twittered he left Salt Lake City Airport.
<JanC> heh, Paul Sladen is coming by bike + ferry boat?  ☺
<nigelbabu> JanC: yeah, rocking itenary
<nigelbabu> JanC: nick barcet is better
<nigelbabu> entirely on bike :)
<JanC> nigelbabu: taht's somewhat impossible from the UK  ;)
<JanC> unless you rent a "water bike" to cross the channel :P
<nigelbabu> JanC: or send it via train?
<JanC> well, then it's not "entirely by bike"
<nigelbabu> hehe :)
<JanC> and biking through the Channel Tunnel is not allowed  ;)
<nigelbabu> haha
<nigelbabu> unless you happen to bribe emergency personnel on both eds
<Pendulum> I wish I had an earlier flight so that I didn't have all this wait time now!
<Pendulum> I think I'm seriously going to go to the airport waaaay early just so I'm not in my flat
<nigelbabu> Pendulum: :)
<qense> JanC: Were you planning on attending or not? I keep forgetting. If so, by car or by train?
<JanC> qense: I'll be there on mon-tue-wed & fri
<qense> You can probably sleep at home. :)
<qense> Handy
<nigelbabu> lucky
<nigelbabu> I wish it were in asia for once
<JanC> and by car, but I sleep at my uncle & aunt's place on mon-tue & tue-wed
<qense> nigelbabu: In your house!
<nigelbabu> qense: haha
<JanC> qense: it's a bit too far to sleep at home, especially as the first 3 days are workdays in .be & the traffic around Brussels is killing then  ☺
<qense> How much rooms do you have?
<nigelbabu> well at least it will be extremely touristy
<qense> JanC: Belgiums isn't Luxembourg.
<JanC> ?
<qense> It's larger
<qense> :)
<JanC> right, but the main issue is the traffic around Brussels during peak hours
<qense> Who doesn't hate rush hour.
<cjohnston> o/
<JanC> it might take 2h to travel 50km or so, in case of bad luck  ;)
<qense> cjohnston! You're still here!
<cjohnston> where else would i be
<qense> Half the people are flying already.
<qense> (Or stuck at the airport )
<JanC> people who are used to going to work in brussels told me I should drive to Brussels before 6am   :-/
<qense> omg
<cjohnston> i dont leave till tomorrow
<cjohnston> have a wedding im in tonight
<qense> JanC: You can merge the LP account 'janc-lugwv' into your own, did you know that?
<JanC> qense: huh?
<qense> I was looking for you on Launchpad and saw there were two Jan Claeyses
<qense> One as janc-lugwv
<qense> was
<JanC> I don't even know where that one comes from...
<qense> JanC: https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<qense> JanC: translation import, according to LP
<JanC> ow, that's possible, maybe
<JanC> for some translations I made *ages* ago
<JanC> and not in Ubuntu
<qense> claim the karma!
<nigelbabu> upstream perhaps
<JanC> probably my libgtkspell translation
<JanC> ugh, and I don't own that mail address anymore
<qense> aw
<akgraner> hi all
<akgraner> Can get to Chicago o'hara  - but on standby for flight tomorrow
<nigelbabu> akgraner: good to know
<nigelbabu> we heard your flight got cancelled
<akgraner> found about an hour ago - flight to London, Paris, Frankfurt, Brussels - closed  - UbuAsh
<nigelbabu> ugh!
<maco> so basically only the europeans who go by train are making it
<maco> oh, and sladen
<maco> who i believe is going by ferry
<maco> (just because he likes to travel in as convoluted ways as possible)
<nigelbabu> dont tell me're all gling to remotely attend frm airports
<akgraner> the one today did  - but was able to get last seat standby for a flight out tomorrow from 0'hara providing ash clears
<Pendulum> Delta seems to still be running flights
<nigelbabu> maco: and the indians :D
<bencrisford_> maco: ferries are the best :D
 * bencrisford_ dont like flying
<Pendulum> (at least from NYC as I'm not cancelled yet)
<nigelbabu> vish is going to make it :)
<maco> bencrisford_: sladen lives on a boat, so if it involves using somethng less-common than a plane or train, he's probably going for it
<nigelbabu> maco: lives on a boat! whoa!
<maco> like..i dont know... ferry to one place, bicycle a few towns over on his brompton... then grab an eagle's talons and fly the rest of the way?
<nigelbabu> hahaha
<bencrisford_> haha
<nigelbabu> eagle's talon lol
<bencrisford_> ferries aren't that odd, I have got a ferry to france more times than I can recall
<bencrisford_> even to spain once
<bencrisford_> :)
<akgraner> Pendulum, I talked to the airline was told Delta cancelled theirs as well
<akgraner> I'm at Charlotte now
<maco> i took one from palermo to napoli once. wow that was just /weird/  --- first class = a room full of recliners that dont really recline very far so sleeping is tough and theres no leg room
<maco> 2nd class has actual rooms O_o ???
<akgraner> might want to actually call them
<Pendulum> akgraner: yeah, I think I will. I wonder if it's because it's from NYC and not Chicago?
<nigelbabu> italy?
<akgraner> Pendulum, American tried to get me on another airline
<maco> nigelbabu: yes
<nigelbabu> maco: wow
<akgraner> are you flying direct?
<Pendulum> yeah
<nigelbabu> maco: are you sure you didn't confuse 1st and 2nd class :D
<maco> also, i didnt think. i only took one book with me, and it was half-read when i left. so by the time we reached italy ... or um actually i think before the plane left the US... i finished
<maco> nigelbabu: yes
<bencrisford_> :P
<maco> (normally i just buy more books while i'm travelling. going to a country where i dont know the language, that doesnt work so great)
<nigelbabu> maco: ick, train sounds much better
<bencrisford_> whoa, i'd forgotten how slow usb 1.0 was
<Pendulum> akgraner: my flight is still okay
<akgraner> Pendulum, sweet!
<Pendulum> I wonder if flights from NYC use a more southernly route anyway or something
<Pendulum> so it might be easier to reroute than things from chicago
<akgraner> Pendulum, they tried to route us through JFK today but we were told those flights were cancelled as well :-(
<akgraner> I hope you are able to get out
<Pendulum> huh, I did just talk to Delta who said they were fine (although overbooked)
<JanC> heh, Brussels airport is still open with almost no cancelled flights according to latest news?
<Pendulum> also my flight doesn't come from Europe, so dunno if that makes a difference
<czajkowski> aloha
<akgraner> czajkowski, hey
<JanC> they said there were some cancelled flights in Charleroi (aka Brussels South Airport)
<akgraner> are you going to make it in?
<nigelbabu> czajkowski: already in brussels?
<akgraner> JanC,  yeah we were told Brussels was closed for today
<Pendulum> akgraner: the airport is definitely still open
<Pendulum> (in Brussels)
<JanC> akgraner: Brussels airport is definitely *not* closed
<JanC> unless that happened during the last minutes somehow  ☺
<akgraner> Pendulum, they were telling us for arriving flights after 5pm today
<akgraner> so not sure what info all these crazy airlines are getting
<akgraner> looks like all information would be the same -  but.. :-(
<czajkowski> ireland flights are closed to spain and canaries
<czajkowski> so far I've been told to go to the airport
<czajkowski> but this *may* change
<Pendulum> yeah, I'm still getting told to go to the airport
<Pendulum> akgraner: so where are you?
<akgraner> Pendulum, Charlotte getting ready to head to 0'hara
<Pendulum> ah
<Pendulum> from what I've been reading it doesn't even make sense that Belgium would be considering closing airspace :-/
<akgraner> in Chicago - then I'm booked on a flight tomorrow arrive Mon morning to Brussels
<akgraner> idk - that's just what the airline told me I arrived today
<Pendulum> it's also possible that no one really knows what's going on so they're saying what they think is going on rather than what they know for sure ;-)
<akgraner> *nods*
<czajkowski> Pendulum: the cloud is over 1000KM long and is spreading
<czajkowski> so it's depending on the flight path and winds is the issue
<maco> akgraner: its after 5pm there...
<akgraner> maco flight leaving US after 5pm
<czajkowski> aye it's 5:26 here
<czajkowski> and they're an hr ahead
<Pendulum> huh, my flight is at 7:05 tonight
<JanC> 08:00  	Chicago O'Hare  	
<JanC> American Airlines 	 AA088
<JanC> 	Scheduled 08:00
<JanC> so apparently the airlines didn't officially cancel that flight yet at the arriving airport?
<maco> akgraner: oh
<JanC> czajkowski: meaning planes have to take a northern route over iceland instead of a more southern route?
<czajkowski> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/aviation/vaac/data/VAG_1273316351.png
<akgraner> JanC, it's cancelled :-)
<JanC> akgraner: it was supposed to be cancelled hours ago, so I wonder why they didn't inform the airport authorities in Brussels then...
<akgraner> JanC they cancelled it at 7:30am
<Pendulum> they need to bring back ocean liners
<nigelbabu> hahahah
<jussi> lol
<czajkowski> jussi: where you now?
<jussi> czajkowski: helsinki
<jussi> I leave tomorrow
<czajkowski> jussi: flight ok?
<jussi> czajkowski: haent looked..
<jussi> I scared..
<nigelbabu> jussi: do you have a train option?
<nigelbabu> Just in Case  (tm)
<jussi> nigelbabu: not really
<jussi> ferry + train.
<jussi> similar to those in ireland.
<JanC> Pendulum: if you have 3-4 weeks the time, yes  ;)
<nigelbabu> jussi: well, much better than nothing
<Pendulum> JanC: apparently it only takes 5 days for the Queen Mary 2
<Pendulum> hmm... eurocontrol's twitter says Brussels airport will be open tomorrow morning
<JanC> it's open all the time
<JanC> the problem seems to be how to fly around the ash clouds  ;)
<Pendulum> well, specifically, that it will be open at least for flights out
<czajkowski> it is brussels international or the other one ?
<czajkowski> and wtf is gwibber broken
<akgraner> czajkowski, not having troubles with it here
<czajkowski> only on this lucid machine
<czajkowski> it wont shagging launch
<JanC> I think only RyanAir and such fly on Charleroi
<czajkowski> and when it eventualy does it's all greyed out
<czajkowski> grrrr
<czajkowski> JanC: ah ok
<JanC> and some other cheap companies & charter flights arrive in Bierset (Liège), Ostend or Antwerp
<czajkowski> sitting in the back garden in the sun, heavenly
<JanC> heh
<JanC> czajkowski: expect 10 °C here  :P
<czajkowski> mutters
<JanC> and rain almost all week
<JanC> I guess that comes with the "no ash clouds here"
<Pendulum> heh
<czajkowski> ok plan B) relocate UDS to Ireland and flights can get here and there is no rain
<Pendulum> czajkowski: transatlantic flights can't
<czajkowski> Pendulum: :(
<Pendulum> would be worse than Brussels for those of us coming from the US, in fact
<Pendulum> Greece, maybe
<czajkowski> nah too many riots there
<Pendulum> true
<Pendulum> was just thinking locations with less ash issues
<jussi> Australia!
<jussi> *G*
<Pendulum> :)
<JanC> well, Finland would be fine too  ;)
<JanC> http://www.brusselsairport.be/en/flightinfo/arrivals/ for those who want to monitor arrivals
<bencrisford_> I don't get why all you US peeps are getting so worked up :P, just swim :)
<bencrisford_> I'm gonna go eat something, hope you get all your travel problems sorted :)
<Pendulum> thanks
<doctormo> Everyone excited
<czajkowski> ok pleia2 just tweeted she's boarding
<czajkowski> itnet7 is on im and has been told his flight is off till MONDAY
<doctormo> you mean dented ;-)
<czajkowski> doctormo: no I mean what I said. she tweeted.
<doctormo> grumpy pants
<czajkowski> doctormo: no, just don't correct me when you'r the one who is wrong :)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: he was originally on the same flight as Amber, it looks like. So I wonder if that's when they were first able to book him in next
<doctormo> I was wrong
<Pendulum> doctormo: we're all worried about not actually making it... it dampens the excitement
<pleia2> yeah hopefully i wont get stuck in chicago :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: *hugs*
<Pendulum> pleia2: did you call to check?
<czajkowski> doctormo: that didn't kill you now did it :)
<pleia2> hugs :)
<doctormo> I'm going to Gwibber my hug, hang on
<doctormo> there we go
<pleia2> Pen: this is a chicago/brussels flight, wont know unti
<pleia2> l chcago :/
<Pendulum> pleia2: you couldn't call the airline and ask?
<doctormo> Funny I asked specifically for a flight through Heathrow instead of New York
<pleia2> its still on as of now
<czajkowski> anyone heard from cjohnston
<Pendulum> czajkowski: he's at a wedding today
<Pendulum> pleia2: okay, so I'm not the only one still getting told their flight is on!
<czajkowski> hows his flight looking?
<Pendulum> he doesn't fly out until tomorrow
<Pendulum> so probably okay for now
<JanC> czajkowski: heh, isn't pleia2 flying over Chicago too?
<Pendulum> JanC: she's got a connection there
<Pendulum> apparently it's that they're greatly limiting flights because of the rerouting that needs to happen
<JanC> yeah, I know see her flight number is listed twice in the arrivals
<JanC> I now *
<jussi> my flight appeas to be ok
<JanC> Pendulum: right, so there are traffic jams on the northern fly-route?  ;)
<jussi> I just checked in
<Pendulum> JanC: southern
<Pendulum> they can't fly up because the ash is too dense
<Pendulum> err.. fly north
<JanC> heh, north of Iceland there is no ash
<Pendulum> true
<JanC> maybe they can fly on some heights in the southern routes too
<czajkowski> DR. WHO!!!
<JanC> anyway, traffic jams in the air sounds funny  ☺
<Pendulum> one of those times when it's good we don't have our flying cars or jetpacks?
<JanC> Pendulum: I doubt those would have any issue, ULM planes and the like never stopped flying either
<doctormo> czajkowski: Aye, getting now.
<Pendulum> doctormo: so where are you now?
<doctormo> Pendulum: Er, Boston.
<pleia2> boarding, wish me luck :)
<Pendulum> pleia2: will keep fingers and such crossed for you!
<doctormo> pleia2: *hug* have a good trip
<Pendulum> doctormo: ah. you were talking as if you'd flown and I was getting confused :)
<doctormo> Pendulum: No, just checked, looks like my flight is canceled
<doctormo> Of course no information from anyone.
<Pendulum> doctormo: :(
<czajkowski> doctormo: feck
<czajkowski> doctormo: when were you due to fly?
<doctormo> 7:15pm
<Pendulum> doctormo: what airline?
<doctormo> AA
<doctormo> (this is why I always fly Virgin)
<doctormo> flight 108
<Pendulum> anyone else notice that so far the flights we know are canceled are AA?
<czajkowski> doctormo: I don;t think airlines matter in this case
<doctormo> czajkowski: This is my first attempt at flying with AA, they're not impressing me.
<Pendulum> either the rest of us are about to get massively screwed over, or AA is getting bumped way down the priority list when it comes to what's being allowed to fly
<czajkowski> I don't think it's airline related it's the same flight plan
<doctormo> I actually have no idea what I'm supposed to do.
<czajkowski> can ye mail your travel agents?
<Pendulum> doctormo: call the airline
<czajkowski> the advice over here is call your airline
<czajkowski> as that's who's dealing with it
<JanC> czajkowski: can't you do some celtic rain dance so that the ash gets rained down into the ocean?  ;-)
<czajkowski> eh we have sunshine here, it's an odd one .
<czajkowski> when we had the rain all our airports were closed.
<JanC> czajkowski: if it would rain in Ireland and/or Iceland, that would help to literally "clear the air"
<JanC> well supposed the ash clouds are below the rain clouds of course  ☺
<doctormo> Airline can't get me on a flight until Monday evening
<doctormo> To get into Brusseles tuesday. Bleh, horrid
<jussi> doctormo: aww, that sucks!
<doctormo> jussi: Sucks is a very light word for what it is
<jussi> doctormo: :/
<Pendulum> my flight is still supposed to be on
<Pendulum> i'm leaving in the next 30 minutes
<Pendulum> (for the airport)
<Pendulum> (also nice man at Delta is looking up for me info on what Delta is/isn't cancelling)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: fingers crossed
<czajkowski> Pendulum: you have my mobile number?
<Pendulum> okay, Delta just pretty much said that if it isn't going into Glasgow, Shannon, Lisbon, or Madrid, their flights are pretty much happening, if delayed due to rerouting
<Pendulum> czajkowski: yes. do you have mind?
<Pendulum> *mine
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> I know I did
<czajkowski> but cannot find it in new phone
<doctormo> Just booked a flight for 6pm on BA, $1.6k cost :-(
<jussi> doctormo: cripes!
<JanC> pff, can't sabdfl fly to the US himself to pick you all up?  ;)
<jussi> doctormo: I hope you areflying business...
<jussi> JanC: lol, that would e cool
<doctormo> premium economy
<JanC> "premium economy" sounds like "leg space is 5cm less than I need but I get a 15cl bottle of champagne"
<czajkowski> doctormo: lordie that;'s some crazy price
<czajkowski> doctormo: is that the airline rebooking or a cost to you/canonical?
<doctormo> czajkowski: That's cost to me as far as I know
<doctormo> czajkowski: AA were terrible at trying to rebook onto BA
<czajkowski> doctormo: ugh,
<czajkowski> over here theyre saying if you cancle your flight you can't claim any cash back at all on it
<doctormo> Right, AA said they'd refund if I canceled, but I need the Belgium leg of the trip
<doctormo> So it looks like I'll eat the cost
<cjohnston> czajkowski: yes?
<czajkowski> can you not just wait for AA or your travel agent to sort it out
<czajkowski> cjohnston: any word on your flight?
<cjohnston> ummm... what about it
<doctormo> czajkowski: They're idea of sorting it out was to get me there by Wednesday
<czajkowski> cjohnston: most USA flights are not taking off
<doctormo> their*
<Pendulum> czajkowski: it's not most
<czajkowski> doctormo: lotta expense tbh.
<cjohnston> why
<czajkowski> cjohnston: the ash!
<Pendulum> cjohnston: there's more ash issues
<cjohnston> uggh
<doctormo> Damn pokemon!
<czajkowski> Pendulum:  a lot...
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I've only actually heard of 2 separate flights cancelled
<czajkowski> Pendulum: akgraner doctormo itnet7 kev and 2 others
<czajkowski> Pendulum: how you getting ti airport?
<Pendulum> akgraner and itnet7 were supposed to be on the same flight (I dunno about kev)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: taxi
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> will he come and get your bags?
<Pendulum> nope. gotta go flag taxi on the street. can't call and book one in NYC
<doctormo> Same in Boston Pendulum
<Pendulum> anyway, I'm going to go. see some of you soon, I hope! catch the rest of you online later or tomorrow!
<czajkowski> Pendulum: okie dokei
<cjohnston> czajkowski: Pendulum mine is still showing on time
<doctormo> OK time to go to the airport, suspend and battery don't work so I'll likely be offline until I get there.
<cjohnston> bye doctormo
<czajkowski> 1. Please contact your airline to check the date and time for your trip
<czajkowski> and any connections to see if any of your flight are affected.
<czajkowski> 2. If your flight is delayed, you may need to be re-book it - you
<czajkowski> should coordinate this with your airline. IMPORTANT NOTE: if you are
<czajkowski> unable to arrive at the UDS venue (La Hulpe, Belgium) on or before the
<czajkowski> evening of Tue 11th May 2010, do not fly, and instead contact the travel
<czajkowski> agent you used to book the ticket with and coordinate a refund.
<czajkowski> 3. IMPORTANT: If you are unable to attend UDS, please let me know so we can inform the hotel know to release your room. If you make your flight eventually and your arrival date has changed, please let me know your new date asap.
<czajkowski> mail just in folks
<qense> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8625813.stm doesn't look promising :(
<qense> wait
<qense> that's the old map
<qense> This is: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8669610.stm
<JanC> czajkowski: who's supposed to have got that mail? (maybe i didn't get it because I don't travel by plane?)
<JanC> hm, AA088 is still scheduled to arrive at Brussels Airport  :P
<JanC> some other flights from the US are marked as delayed (which is better I guess, at least the airlines forwarded info about those...)
<qense>  JanC: All sponsored people got the mail.
<qense> I know from Twitter that at least Ken van Dine's flight was cancelled.
<JanC> ah, might have been more useful to send to people actually taking a plane I suppose...  ;)
<qense> or VanDine, I've got no idea how the Americans abuse surnames.
<JanC> qense: if he was on AA088, there were 12 peopel on that flight  :-(
<qense> JanC: Good news that that flight did fly!
<JanC> well, it didn't ;)
<JanC> except, Brussels Airport is still expecting it to arrive  ;)
<qense> argh
<qense> Poor Brussels Airport.
<JanC> it's bad management from AA
<doctormo> OK at airport, got in to flight on BA and I will get to brussels for tomorrow morning :-)
<doctormo> At cost and American were completly useless, I will be sure to avoid them in future.
<doctormo> But BA were great, they got me on that final leg from Heathrow.
<czajkowski> doctormo: mail was sent from marianna to all UDS attendees
<czajkowski> doctormo:
<czajkowski>  2. If your flight is delayed, you may need to be re-book it - you
<czajkowski> should coordinate this with your airline. IMPORTANT NOTE: if you are
<czajkowski> unable to arrive at the UDS venue (La Hulpe, Belgium) on or before the
<czajkowski> evening of Tue 11th May 2010, do not fly, and instead contact the travel
<czajkowski> agent you used to book the ticket with and coordinate a refund
<JanC> sounds like ash cloud issues are getting better
<czajkowski> our airports shut tomorrow from 2 in some places and 4 in others
<czajkowski> pm
<cjohnston> JanC: they are?
<cjohnston> someone keep me up to date.. heh
<JanC> cjohnston: they said they expect less problems tomorrow
<cjohnston> I hope so
<cjohnston> ill be upset if i make it to the layover and then stuck
<czajkowski> cjohnston: you got the mail from marianna so you know what to do if there is any issues
<cjohnston> ya
<czajkowski> JanC: is there a Swedish Ubuntu community ?
<AlanBell> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<czajkowski> AlanBell: cheers
<qense> afaik there are now cancellations for Amsterdam atm
<qense> anyway, I'm off to bed, see you all tomorrow!
<czajkowski> nn
<czajkowski> yay pleia2 has made it t Chicago
<akgraner> I'm in Chicago too
<akgraner> czajkowski, is pleia2 still a go for her flight tonight?
<cjohnston> im in st pete.. im going backwards!
<czajkowski> akgraner: her tweet says she's landed there
<akgraner> ahh not checking all that
<jussi> cjohnston: where?
<cjohnston> st petersberg
<cjohnston> florida
<akgraner> I forgot to turn my phone off on the plane :-(  gotta charge it
<cjohnston> which is west of where i live
<jussi> oh lol
<cjohnston> bad akgraner !
<jussi> I was thinking russia...
<akgraner> well it happens
<cjohnston> off to go see if i can find a printer
<cjohnston> yup
 * pleia2 lurks in chicago
<pleia2> akgraner: oh, are you at the airport?
<akgraner> pleia2, nope :-(
<pleia2> aww
<akgraner> is your flight still a go?
<pleia2> canceled flight?
<pleia2> yep, delayed 2 hours though
<akgraner> yep
<pleia2> was supposed to leave at 6, scheduled to go out at 8
<pleia2> so I get to hang out here for 3 hours or so
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-05-09
<czajkowski> I'm gonna regret tomorrow not going to bed!
 * JanC notes some peopel saying setting up VPN for the network at school is no problem with Ubuntu but a lot of work with Windows  :-P
<JanC> (using vpnc)
<JanC> apparently has non-functional vpnc or such
<JanC> apparently Win7 *
<JanC> ROFL, so, the VPN wizard requires internet access, otherwise it won't configure the vpnc
<JanC> and of course there is no internet access until after a vpnc VPN is setup  :P
<nigelbabu> did everyone who has to catch a flight catch one? akgraner ? pleia2 ?
<akgraner> pleia2, was able too
<akgraner> I am still in Chicago
<nigelbabu> akgraner: oh, when is your connection?
<akgraner> nigelbabu, tomorrow 4:45pm
<ddecator> akgraner: having fun in the chilly windy city? =p
<akgraner> hehe had a great dinner
<nigelbabu> akgraner: so you'll miss aday?
<akgraner> and it is windy - got off the plane and was greeted with 42 F degree with wind and rain
<nigelbabu> oh, grr, tomorrow meaning sunday.....ok :)
<akgraner> yep
<ddecator> akgraner: yah, it's really cold here this weekend...it was nice last week, you missed it
<akgraner> so instead of getting there Sunday morning  - I'll get there Monday Morning
<nigelbabu> not thta bad, except you'll be jet lagged on day 1
<akgraner> yep
<nigelbabu> akgraner: any news if penny's got her flight?
<akgraner> Last I heard it was delayed 90 minutes
<akgraner> NCommander is on the same flight so if he made it out so did she :-)
<maco> akgraner: dan's flight got a flat tire and had to turn back when it hit the ocean :P
<maco> flat tire was during takeout
<maco> *takeoff
<akgraner> oh wow
<maco> they're putting on new tires right now
<akgraner> wow
<nigelbabu> akgraner: phew :)
<nigelbabu> maco: oh, ouch
<nigelbabu> akgraner: I'm off, have a nice journey :)
<akgraner> thanks! laters
<czajkowski> pen got her flight
<nigelbabu> nhandler: about?
<nigelbabu> jussi: on the way yet?
<jussi> nope
<nigelbabu> evening?
<jussi> I leave at about 4.30
<jussi> its now 11.30
<nigelbabu> aah :)
<nigelbabu> oh, grr, tomboy is misbehaving
<jussi> nigelbabu: if he comesback, we can deal with it.
<jussi> he likely did it elsewhere also, and got a ticket off the network
<nigelbabu> jussi: great, thanks :)
<czajkowski> aloha from brussels
<nigelbabu> czajkowski: yaay! you got there :)
<nigelbabu> czajkowski: who else made it there? penny? lyz?
<czajkowski> not yet
<czajkowski> pens 4 hrs late
<nigelbabu> oh, ouch
<JanC_> Penelope's flight is marked as delayed on the Brussels Airport website
<czajkowski> it is delayed
<czajkowski> by 4 hrs
<JanC_> pleia should com in around 12h local time
<JanC> 11:56
<nigelbabu> in a few minutes then :)
<nigelbabu> wonder what happened to dan though
<JanC> seems like crimsun/dchen's flight got cancelled too
<jussi> czajkowski: how was the trip from airport to hotel?
<czajkowski> smooth
<czajkowski> coach
<czajkowski> door tro door
<jussi> easy to find?
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> ubuntu sign
<nigelbabu> w00t, can't miss that one then
<JanC> KenVanDine's flight was also cancelled?
 * JanC has to go now
<czajkowski> aye
<jussi> nigelbabu: are you going to uds?
<nigelbabu> jussi: nah, just remote participation for me
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: I'll even have trouble with that :(, I'll only get home in time for the last session of the day for most of the week
<nigelbabu> bencrisford: I'm on leave from work for the entire week :D
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: jealous :(
 * bencrisford cannot really get leave from school :P
<nigelbabu> hehe
<nigelbabu> I'm changing jobs, so I can do as I please ;)
<bencrisford> fortunately, the school sysadmins are awesome enough to leave webchat.f.n unblocked :)
<nigelbabu> bencrisford: ssh into a sever
<nigelbabu> keep irssi running on a screen and ssh into it with putty or kitty
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: neat idea :), but wont be easy...
<nigelbabu> bencrisford: it is if you can find a severe
<nigelbabu> *server
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: theres no need anyway, webchat.f.n is unblocked
<bencrisford> the only thing I cant access is icecast and gobby
<bencrisford> unless there is a windows version for gobby?
<nigelbabu> icecast you can try with vlc
<bencrisford> vlc is portable?
<nigelbabu> vlc is definitely on windows too
<bencrisford> yeah, but does it run without having to install?  i.e. can I stick it on a USB and run it
<bencrisford> like I can with firefox
<nigelbabu> ah, that, checking
<nigelbabu> bencrisford: http://portableapps.com/apps/music_video/vlc_portable
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: yay :D
 * bencrisford finds a windows lappy under a pile of cds
<bencrisford> ill test putty and vlc on it :)
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: ok, putty seems to work :D
<bencrisford> vlc is still installing on my usb
<nigelbabu> bencrisford: dont forget to get the keys set up right
<nigelbabu> you might also want to download puttygen
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: im pretty happy with webchat.f.n tbh
<bencrisford> I don't think ill bother setting it up for UDS
<bencrisford> but its good to know that I *could* set it up
<nigelbabu> yeah, its nice to have
<bencrisford> if I get time today I might check it out again
<bencrisford> but I got a load of stuff to do today :(
<cjohnston> anyone else having any issues getting to brussels?
<nigelbabu> so far, dan and gang are the least lucky
<cjohnston> dan?
<nigelbabu> dan chen
<cjohnston> ahh
<jussi> o/
<jussi> at airport :D
<jussi> plane leaves in about 50 mins
<bencrisford> jussi: :)
<nigelbabu> jussi: have a safe flight :)
 * jussi says a little prayer :)
<jussi> @@@@@@
<jussi> I can has @!
<jussi> anyway, on to the plane now :)
<jussi> see peoples when I get there
<nigelbabu> jussi: yaay! :)
<cjohnston> getting ready to head to the airport...
<cjohnston> o/
<AlanBell> http://www.borehamwoodtimes.co.uk/education/north_london_education/north_london_independent_schools/the_holmewood_school/
<AlanBell> um, branding!
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: whoa!
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: the second picture is so copied
<bencrisford> AlanBell: :O
<cjohnston|cell> akgraner: Leaving for the airport soon. Will do when there
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> greetings from uds, sitting on the bed with pleia2 and Pendulum watching dr.who and having beer an d jellys
<nhandler> czajkowski: I am so jealous of you right now
<czajkowski> :)
<nigelbabu> czajkowski: say hi to both from me :)
<Pendulum> hiya nigelbabu
<nigelbabu> and nice to know all of you folks got there :)
<nigelbabu> heya Pendulum !
<qense> czajkowski: I'm in the hotel now, but I have no idea if I have to tell someone I'm here, when/where there will be dinner. etc. Is there something we should go to?
<qense> jcastro? ^^  ;)
<JanC> they just told in the radio news that the Belgian airspace & airports are not going to close
<nigelbabu> x/ws 56
<nigelbabu> grr
<qense> off to the lobby!
<nigelbabu> akgraner_n900: on the plane?
<akgraner_n900> nope airport no wifi access from my computer though
<nigelbabu> akgraner_n900: yaay, at least flight soon :)
<akgraner_n900> *nods*
<bencrisford> akgraner_n900: :)
<AlanBell> sitting in St Pancras with popey waiting for the train
<AlanBell> we haz nachos
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: w00t
<AlanBell> and beer
<bencrisford> :D
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: podcasting on train?
<popey> heh
<popey> maybe
<nigelbabu> popey: yaay!
<nigelbabu> popey: pictures, please please please :)
<popey> i have a feeling AlanBell maybe posting a pic shortly
<nigelbabu> yaay!
<bencrisford> popey: AlanBell: If you need to kill time check if the WHSmith sells Ubuntu User :D, I always do when i'm bored in a shopping centre :)
<bencrisford> (I know i'm sad ;))
<nigelbabu> haha
<nigelbabu> bencrisford: btw, gobby is multiplatform, i.e. can work on windows :)
<bencrisford> nigelbabu: cool :D!  i'll see if I can get it portable for my USB later :)
<bencrisford> (brb)
<AlanBell> bencrisford: good reminder, but I am going to look for PC live, which has a kind of interview with the #ubuntu-uk crowd in it
<bencrisford> AlanBell: cool :), I'll check PC live out next time im in the shop
<JanC> hm, the ATM listed as "nearest ATM" is 5km further than the one that's really nearest  :P
<nigelbabu> JanC: canonical plots to have everyone have a good exercise :D
<JanC> no, somebody has been putting info on that page thinking a Hotel in La Hulpe must be closest to La Hulpe, while the hotel is really closer to Hoeilaart  ;)
<JanC> same with the list of restaurants etc.
<akgraner> Scott Richie  - is at the airport now as well :-)
<JanC> akgraner: you leaving soon?
<akgraner> 3 hours or so
<nigelbabu> akgraner: there?
<akgraner> yeah working on UWN
<akgraner> what's up
<czajkowski> aloha
<bencrisford> czajkowski: hey :), how was Dr Who :P?
<czajkowski> fantastic
<bencrisford> czajkowski: was it the vampire one?
 * bencrisford saw that yesterday :)
<maco> czajkowski: you said you're at UDS already right? have any of the kubuntu folks arrived yet?
<nigelbabu> maco: besides lyz and pendulum? ;)
<maco> nigelbabu: *k*ubuntu
<nigelbabu> maco: bah, minority :D
 * nigelbabu runs
<maco> scottk has apparently.  so agateau, riddell, rgreening...
<nigelbabu> aha!
<bencrisford1> nigelbabu: I think ive found a portable gobby :D
<nigelbabu> bencrisford1: w00t
<bencrisford1> nigelbabu: its a development version
<bencrisford1> made by the same website as the vlc one I think
<bencrisford1> hopefully wont be too buggy
<bencrisford1> and hopefully school sysadmins wont have blocked the ports it uses
<nigelbabu> too many hopefully there
<bencrisford1> yeah, well our sysadmins seem to be kind of rubbish at school
<bencrisford1> there is an "uninstall_flash_flayer.exe" in the resources for students folder :P
<bencrisford1> google images is blocked, but webchat.freenode isnt
<bencrisford1> or chat sites like zingled
<nigelbabu> meebo?
<bencrisford1> meebo is blocked I think
<bencrisford1> thats for msn and stuff right?
<bencrisford1> IM
<nigelbabu> yep
<bencrisford1> I think thats blocked
<nigelbabu> hm :/
<bencrisford1> the filter I think weights keywords, so the words "online games" and "chat" are weighted *NEGATIVE*
<bencrisford1> a quick google of the software told me that
<nigelbabu> norton?
<bencrisford1> not norton
<bencrisford1> cant remember what its called
<bencrisford1> id never heard of it
<qense> Our school filters everything with games and anonymous in it.
<qense> So also the coverage of the Olympic Games.
<qense> Everything with Proxy as well.
<bencrisford1> qense: yeah tell me about it :D
<bencrisford1> the "stupidcensorship" proxies are also on https://
<bencrisford1> and they seem to work
<qense> hidemyass isn't filtered
<bencrisford1> porkwallet(dot)com seems to work for me :)
<bencrisford1> http:// or https://
<qense> Fortunately I manage the iMac lab, so I have access to the wireless network uncensored. Not that I have a laptop. ;)
<bencrisford1> qense: heh, nice :D
<bencrisford1> porkwallet is parked :D
<bencrisford1> :O*
<bencrisford1> whaaat :(
<qense> I see no reason to abuse it, there isn't anything I can't do on school without censorship that I cannot do with.
<qense> bencrisford1: Proxies are expensive. ;)
<qense> Maybe the earn money by first getting popular and then parking the domain.
<bencrisford1> qense: probably, pretty smart plan actually
<bencrisford1> the only thing I want to get around the filter for is IM - ebuddy etc.
<bencrisford1> I get it free on my nokia, but is not the same ;)
<JanC> what gobby-version are we going to use?
<JanC> as there is teh old protoco land the new one
<qense> JanC: The wiki still says we'll use the old version, but then the wiki texts haven't been updated in a while.
<qense> I've heard people talk about Etherpad, but I don't think that'll be used.
<JanC> oh well, can always install at UDS  ☺
<qense> yeah, the wireless's not bad here.
<qense> Just some ports are blocked.
<qense> Like 8001
<bencrisford1> what port is gobby.ubuntu.com?
<JanC> qense: WTF?
<qense> good one
<qense> JanC: I'm using 6667 right now.
<qense> JanC: Some people had trouble SSH'ing to their home machines.
<qense> not all
<qense> Default Gobby port is 6522
<qense> Lets see if it works.
<bencrisford1> not working
<qense> no!
<qense> I'll bug jcastro right away.
<bencrisford1> and my portable gobby is talking to me in dutch :/
<qense> ?
<bencrisford1> qense: can you translate please? :D
<qense> bencrisford1: of course
<qense> Blast away
<bencrisford1> geen datarecord van aangevraagd type
<qense> bencrisford1: no datarecord of the requested type
<qense> I'll check downstarts for Jorge!
<qense> afk
<bencrisford1> ohhh, could it be that im not connected to the internet :P
<qense> bencrisford1: You can always ask JanC
<qense> I am
<bencrisford1> not having gobby dont make too much difference to me, for tommorrow it wont anyway
<bencrisford1> the only time ill be able to get on IRC/Gobby is when everyone's at lunch :P
<JanC> bencrisford1: you never know with geeks  ;)
<bencrisford1> JanC: lol
<bencrisford1> hmm, is there a list of the uds-irc-rooms anywhere?
<bencrisford1> dw, got it :)
<JanC> I remember chatting on IRC with people sitting next to me at the table on other events, so...
<bencrisford1> :D
<JanC> of course, other people (not local) were involved too, so that might be an excuse  ;)
<bencrisford1> well I should be on about 1pm your time tommorrow :)
<bencrisford1> i'll check out gobby and irc for whats been happening then :D
<bencrisford1> until then, im gonna get some sleep ;)
<bencrisford1> have a good first night everyone! :)
<nigelbabu> sleep
<nigelbabu> that vaguely reminds me its 2 am on sunday
<bencrisford1> nigelbabu: you've got the week off :D, dont worry about it
<bencrisford1> just fall asleep when you need to, your keyboard won't mind
<qense> bencrisford1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/RemoteParticipation has a list of all IRC-rooms.
<nigelbabu> bencrisford1: sleeeping throuh uds isnt what i envisioned for this week though
<bencrisford1> nigelbabu: thats why god invented caffeine ;)
<bencrisford1> qense: ok, ty.  is it just #ubuntu-uds-ROOMNAME
<bencrisford1> because the roomnames are on summit.u.c right?
<qense> bencrisford1: yep
<bencrisford1> ok
<bencrisford1> night everyone :D
<bencrisford1> speak at lunchtime ;)
<qense> sleep well!
<popey> moo
<nigelbabu> popey: got there? :)
<nigelbabu> AlanBell: where are the pics? :D
<popey> ?
<popey> :) i mean
 * JanC goes to sleep too, have to get up very early tomorrow to try to not get into peak hour traffic  :-/
<czajkowski> boo
<czajkowski> popey: you are cracking myselg and pen up
<AlanBell> yay, here and on the hotel wifi
<AlanBell> just me in my room at the moment
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-02
<jussi> :D :D
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> good morning dholbach! Isnt it a wonderful morning? :D
<dholbach> hi jussi
<dholbach> yes, life's good :)
 * kim0 makes an appearance 
<kim0> Morning everyone :)
<Pendulum> hiya kim0
<kim0> Pendulum: howdy o
<kim0> oh o/
<kim0> missed everyone around here
<kim0> dholbach, jussi, morning :)
<dholbach> hi kim0
<kim0> hey
<dholbach> after the recent events, maybe I can take shampoo back into my carry-on luggage on Wednesday again?
<Pendulum> dholbach: i doubt it
<dholbach> Pendulum, me too
<Pendulum> tbh, I bet terror watch alerts go up the next week or so
<dholbach> yes
 * Pendulum is glad she managed to travel before stuff happened
 * Pendulum is also glad she isn't in the US to get upset with the people partying in the streets
<dholbach> and they're always a good excuse for interior ministers around the world to "enhance" laws
<Pendulum> yes
<AlanBell> Pendulum: you will be wanting the wedding coverage back on TV now
<jussi> Morning kim0
<kim0> hey :)
<nigelb> Morning
<nigelb> So I finally submited my visa application today.
<nigelb> I'm still not sure when I'll get it back. I have to call the consulate general and beg today :\
<Daviey> :o
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> Daviey: poke
<Daviey> czajkowski: o/
<cjohnston> mornin
<huats> morning
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> nigelb: you think they would know by now. 'its been 6 months time to get nigel's visa ready' :)
<duanedesign> popey: ping
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh
<duanedesign> popey: unping :) I found it
<popey> :)
<popey> I consider myself unpung
<czajkowski> popey: did you ever have any luck with the mini?
 * popey looks at it sat on his desk
 * popey notes the reminder 
<popey> sorry
<czajkowski> nah bother
<popey> you sure you dont want 11.04 on it?
<czajkowski> popey: if you cna get it working on it I don't mind
<czajkowski> ;)
<popey> win
<popey> czajkowski: is there any data on this thing?
<czajkowski> nope
<popey> it is rather cute
<popey> looks tiny compared to all the other stuff on my desk
<czajkowski> it is :)
 * czajkowski misses Gorgamon 
<popey> will that be the hostname?
<czajkowski> I think one of the usb ports is dead
<czajkowski> aye
<popey> ok
<popey> noted
<popey> oo 2GB RAM, sweet
<popey> is that an SSD or spinny disk?
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> off hsnd cannot remember
<czajkowski> i know spec had ssd in ot
<popey> wow, torrent flying
<czajkowski> :D
<popey> 60 peers, 2.13MB.s
<akgraner> HI all can you all let folks know by denting tweeting etc that Ubuntu Open Week Starts today.  http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/05/02/ubuntu-open-week-may-2-6-2011/
<popey> czajkowski: all the usb ports work fine
<kim0> done https://twitter.com/#!/ak_kim0/status/65016905936801792
<popey> done
<czajkowski> popey: oh
<akgraner> kim0 thanks!
<popey> just tested with the mouse dongle
<czajkowski> popey: ohhh :D
<czajkowski> I may have a skype working machine again :D
<popey> akgraner: pimped to ubuntu-users and my loco team
<akgraner> popey, thanks!
<akgraner> hey whomever can help jcastro and I today for open week would be great.  I have a couple more things that have to be done today, nigelb is busy and so are most of the other classroom folks (bad timing with life stuff all the way around)
<mhall119> morning
<akgraner> jcastro, ping
<akgraner> you ready to kick off Ubuntu Open Week?
<cjohnston> jcastro/ Daviey , is there anything else that needs to be done to summit to have it ready?
<jcastro> I think we're all set
<cjohnston> cool
<czajkowski> my new motto
<czajkowski> "There's no sense crying over every mistake; you just keep on trying until you run out of cake."
<Pici> Just play portal?
<czajkowski> nope :)
<czajkowski> bf does that i listen to it
<Pici> Ah. Tis a good song.
<czajkowski> I like random comments from it
<vish> Pici: http://twitter.com/#!/OldFunnyJoker/status/65007092209168385 ;p
<jcastro> james_w`: around?
<jcastro> james_w`: I tried adding scottk - "kitterman" in summit to give him the ability to schedule kubuntu sessions
<jcastro> he's in the right lp group as he can see all the right stuff in launchpad
<jcastro> but he doesn't see "Edit" on his grid
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jcastro> jono: Can I delay our call by like 10 minutes today? I finish off a session right at 2 and I need a bit to prepare
<jono> jcastro, no worries
<jcastro> jono: can you approve some BPs today?
<jcastro> we're like, soooo close to done
<jono> jcastro, sure
<jcastro> Technoviking: in 3 years he'll want a car
<Technoviking> jcastro: he is taking donations for it, He wants an Audi R8
<joey> jcastro: asac said you can have the extra plenary slot
<Technoviking> and he is getting a POS with good brakes, good seatbelts, and good airbags:)
<jcastro> joey: yeah 14:45 tuesday
<jcastro> Daviey: james_w`: if anyone has any idea why I can't get lp "kitterman" the ability to edit the schedule even though I put him in the right group in the admin interface, that would be awesome
<joey> jcastro: will there be another scheduler run that will move any of the automatically scheduled sessions? if not, I need to do some rearranging
<jcastro> joey: it runs every hour
<jcastro> but it doesn't shuffle them every hour
<jcastro> it just adds the new ones
<jcastro> and yes, you can start conflict resolving sessions
<jcastro> once you touch them summit won't mess with them
<joey> jcastro: hmm ok. I have a situation where someone is only attending from wed onwards and their sessions in which they are required are scheduled for Monday
<AlanBell> the ARM Linus Interface sessions are all the wrong order it seems
<joey> james_w`: available as a second pair of eyes?
<joey> james_w`: I'm going to  nuke what seems like an extraneous PM BOF in Kacinzy on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-10/
<joey> james_w`: and move the session to the place holder also on that day at 11
<joey> well, done anyway
<joey> jcastro: how do I delete items off the sidebar?
<joey> jcastro: specifically those power management bofs :-)
<joey> that you scheduled
<dholbach> jono, 2m? :)
<jcastro> joey: you need to click admin up top
<jcastro> and click on meetings
<jcastro> and find them by hand and delete them
<jcastro> joey: yeah sorry, kind of crappy
<jono> dholbach, I hasve it scheduled for 30m time
<jono> dholbach, I can't talk right now, on a call
<dholbach> jono, oopsie - you're right :)
<dholbach> nevermind
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> let's go
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> jono: Can I have 5 mins of your time later today?
<dholbach> ok my friends - calling it a day
<dholbach> have a great day - see you tomorrow
<mhall119> nigelb: what's the word on your visa?
<mhall119> wow, Read Feeder goes a lot faster when I enable dirty reads
<mhall119> maybe this is a sign that I should move it to postgres
<joey> jcastro: Hi, re Mounir's email. I edited the meeting to be 2 slots but it doesn't show up as that now. Ideas on how to proceed?
<paultag> oh ffs
<paultag> I just upgraded to natty, totally borked my install
<paultag> unity, ffffuuu-
<paultag> and ubuntu "classic" is just as broken. I'm stoked
<AlanBell> try unity-2d
<paultag> AlanBell: that's not the problem
<paultag> AlanBell: I have a secondary screen to the left of my normal screen
<paultag> AlanBell: so the super-useful unity bar is in a really hard to use place
<paultag> so it just sucks up space
<AlanBell> yup
<paultag> oh, and it won't work on my seecond monitor
<paultag> because I use xrandr to rotate the screen
<paultag> so they're two X instances, so the secondary screen can't be used
<paultag> at all
<AlanBell> get a new desk is apparently the correct answer to that problem
<paultag> that's just so false :)
<paultag> so, time to switch back to debian
<AlanBell> popey will be along shortly for your exit interview
<popey> :D
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I'm going to pull a 1990s linux user and switch to gnome2x or fluxbox
<nigelb> AlanBell: heh
<nigelb> jcastro, mhall119: other than etherpad fix, anything that *has* to happen pre UDS?
<paultag> ugh, super+scroll is not working either
<AlanBell> paultag: yeah, that is annoying
<nigelb> paultag: blame jcastro or blame popey :p
<jcastro> nigelb: waiting on IS, and tbh I've been slammed since ... 9am and haven't had lunch, I haven't even had a chance to check with IS
<popey> \o/
<nigelb> jcastro: ouch. *hugs*
<jcastro> Daviey: did they reply to the RT?
<Daviey> jcastro: no
<paultag> AlanBell: aye
<paultag> nigelb: I'll blame jcastro
<paultag> jcastro: RT is useless, kthx :)
<nigelb> paultag: heh, popey is universal blame person :p
<nigelb> paultag: Also I suspect internal RT :)
<jcastro> jono: ok all set, fire up the skypes at your convenience
<paultag> if marky-mark spent cash on making a new bug tracker (launchpad), why would you not use that?
<paultag> RT is so kludgey
<jono> jcastro, cool, give me a few mins
<mhall119> nigelb: your attendence
<Daviey> RT is massively better than LP for Request Tracking.
<paultag> Daviey: rt@ubuntu never gets checked, we keep getting complaints from loco teams
<paultag> Daviey: I've never had anything fixed via RT
<mhall119> paultag: rt != bug
<Daviey> paultag: and how is that related to it being 'kludgey'/
<Daviey> ?
<mhall119> if launchpad had a proper ticket tracker, then they could use it
<paultag> mhall119: green != blue, too :)
<paultag> Daviey: it's not well integrated, it's always flaky and it has a ton of quirks
<Daviey> mhall119: TBH, there are a tonne of things i would ike LP to do, before doing that.
<mhall119> Daviey: me too
<Daviey> paultag: such as?
<mhall119> I'm just saying, no matter how awesome launchpad is for bug tracking, that doesn't make it useful for ticket tracking
<paultag> Daviey: I'm not going to go through and gripe RT for hours, I have actual work to do -- just use it for a while, the workflow and interface is half-baked
<mhall119> personally, I do all my rt's through email
<nigelb> mhall119: heh, besides that :p
<Daviey> paultag: I'm not looking for hours of your time, i am looking for a few specific examples.
<Daviey> mhall119: me aswell :)
<mhall119> I've seen nicer, open sourced ticket trackers in the past
<paultag> Daviey: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Search/Build.html <-- powerful, but wayyy too much, and lots of stuff I don't care about
<mhall119> I think RT is around simply because it's already around, and does well enough that nobody who can change it wants to change it
<paultag> mhall119: yes
<AlanBell> osticket is nicer, but the technology is not the problem
<paultag> not at all
<paultag> we have loco tickets over 3 years old
<mhall119> maybe IS can look at placing more of the responsibility for handling LoCo tickets onto the LC ;)
 * Daviey uses django-helpdesk.
<paultag> mhall119: yes, please
<paultag> mhall119: if we had a way to manage the basics it would be good
<paultag> because we end up blocking on IS
<paultag> and i'm sure IS blocks on us
<AlanBell> I am a bit worried about the prospect of IS building an etherpad server within a week on a ticket they have not yet responded to
<paultag> mm
<AlanBell> especially as they are still busy upgrading that wiki server!
<popey> mmm
<popey> no reply on that for a while :(
<AlanBell> by the Natty release was the last expected date as I recall
<pleia2> in their last update "I expect us to have at least a test environment for wiki.ubuntu.com up near Natty release time"
<paultag> shame
<pleia2> not sure if they have that test environment up yet
<pleia2> but they haven't asked for testers yet, so I'm guessing ot
<paultag> it's sad no one from IS is in the community
<pleia2> not
<nigelb> can we do it the other way around?
<paultag> you'd think with so many sysadmin ubuntu members...
<nigelb> nominate someone from community to help them?
<nigelb> or have a team that can help them?
<nigelb> I would join in such a team.
<paultag> I'm unemployed
<AlanBell> so would I
<AlanBell> I have specifically offered to go fix the wiki
<nigelb> Can someone raise this at UDS? to the IS team specifically?
<paultag> AlanBell: but us, as crazy irresponsible project members have no access to the servers
<paultag> not that everyone should cowboy over
<paultag> but at least it could be a matter of just saying OK
<paultag> rather then hoops
<pleia2> I'm afraid the painful memory of what happened the last time community members managed canonical servers is probably still lurking
<paultag> pleia2: be like debian, sign usage policy, and dis-member anyone who violates it
<pleia2> the press on that was BAD and Ubuntu is even bigger now
<pleia2> paultag: sure, but I do see where they are coming from
<paultag> pleia2: as do I, I just disagree :)
<nigelb> pleia2: what happened?
<pleia2> nigelb: loco servers used to be community managed and people could install whatever they wanted, so there was lots of bad php code, insecurities abounded, they got hacked
<popey> As I recall someone from the community DID help IS
<mhall119> I've been advocating for Ubuntu to either host an internal cloud, or buy some number of instances from Amazon or Rackspace, and let community projects manage their own instances
<popey> then canonical recruited them
<nigelb> pleia2: ouch.
<paultag> I don't care about being recruited
<Pici> popey: jpds?
<popey> yes
<paultag> we just need someone to interface IS with commuinity
<nigelb> My point is only this. If IS is overloaded with work, we'd like to help.
<nigelb> If canonical doesn't have enough servers for test environment, I'm willing to volunteer server/time
<nigelb> As will many of the community
<paultag> i'll be frank
<paultag> until I know IS would actually ACK the team, I would not volunteer anything
<pleia2> it's not about enough servers, they are rewriting some of the code for launchpad integration and it's tricky stuff
<paultag> my guess is they are afraid of us undercutting them
<nigelb> pleia2: I know
<popey> i doubt that paultag
<popey> kit isnt something they're short of
<popey> manpower to do the work is
<mhall119> like any good sysadmin, they don't want to give anybody control over the boxes in their care
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> mhall119: right
<paultag> and I think that's a matter of not bing in the community, or trusting us with a box
<paultag> not that I want more work
<mhall119> paultag: I think, from a sysadmin's perspective, being in the community wouldn't change much
<paultag> or access to anything
<paultag> mhall119: if you trust someone to upload a new version of bash to every single ubuntu machine running, why would you not trust them on the machine?
<mhall119> there's also an old story about car mechanics charging twice as much if you want to "help" them
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> because the work gets over in half the time?
<nigelb> :p
<pleia2> it takes a significant investment of time to introduce a new sysadmin helper to the infrastructure, policies and procedures of a system
<mhall119> paultag: would you want to manage a server if every change had to go through the process of a package upload?
<paultag> mhall119: yes, and it would be good to document things
<paultag> mhall119: if, of course, I actually wanted to do IT work
<paultag> wich I don't
<mhall119> see, I think you and they just have different perspectives of what is good for service uptime
<paultag> mhall119: having a documented history of changes is very useful when a machine goes down
<paultag> mhall119: so you know what to revert, rather then not knowing joe hacker brought in a new conf
<mhall119> sure is, but having to document every change to get it back up isn't
<paultag> it's production
<paultag> mhall119: reverting changes don't need to be noted, you can just back them out
<paultag> you can make a note later, though
<paultag> so joe hacker won't bork it
<mhall119> yeah, but it's not always that simple, the machines have data that is outside of that
<paultag> mhall119: my point is, logs are useful and changes need to be documented
<paultag> mhall119: you can't just ssh into a machine and start futzing with prod conf files
<mhall119> which they are now, through RT
<paultag> 18:36 < mhall119> paultag: would you want to manage a server if every change had to go through the process of a package upload?
<paultag> Yes, I would
<paultag> that's the only point i'm making
<paultag> and I think you agree
<mhall119> and yet you wouldn't want to be a sysadmin
<paultag> mhall119: not at all
<paultag> mhall119: I hate sysadmin work
<mhall119> okay, I've gotta pick up the kids from school, bbl
<paultag> kk, cheers
<nigelb> ok, bed.
<nigelb> laters all.
<james_w`> jcastro, did you get kitterman sorted?
<jcastro> I think so
<james_w`> thanks
<jcastro> Daviey sorted it
<jcastro> Daviey: what did I do wrong btw, how did you fix it?
<jcastro> Daviey: ok let's pretend I am scheduling
<jcastro> and I move a session
<jcastro> and then i decide "wait, summit IS smarter than me"
<jcastro> is there a way to kick a session back to "auto" mode?
<james_w`> jcastro, drag it to the sidebar
<jcastro> oh ok
<czajkowski> jcastro: thanks for mail will resolve
<jcastro> ta
<jcastro> thought I could run interference but ran out of KNOWLEDGE
<czajkowski> no bother tis what we're here for
<paultag> thanks jcastro
<paultag> lordy lordy
<jcastro> paultag: I was making fun of ohio and someone totally called me out on it
<paultag> jcastro: hahahahaha, what?!
<czajkowski> jcastro: tis ok I make fun of paultag always :)
<paultag> who cares enough about ohio to call you out on it?
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4845466334/road-tripping-with-u1-music
<jcastro> look at the comments
<jcastro> I actually feel bad, so next time I will say "note how we avoid Paultag"
<paultag> Ahahahahahahaha!
<paultag> that's bloody brilliant
<paultag> jcastro: haha, that's great
<jcastro> that's what google picked
<paultag> jcastro: use me at will for your ohio-hate :)
<jcastro> yeah I can always count on you to be a sustained level of emo
<jcastro> not too much, not too little
<paultag> yeah, I'm the perfect level of pissed off and pessimistic
<jcastro> "well, you seem burned out and ready to hate everyone, I think you're ready to apply for membership"
<jcastro> we should call it the holbach-scale
<paultag> jcastro: that's stupid, we'd never be able to get a useful metric
<paultag> a 0.9 holbach would leave for sure
<paultag> we should use someone usually OK
<jcastro> it'd be very useful, because it'd always be maxed out!
<jcastro> haha
<paultag> I'm at about 2.32 czajkowskis
<paultag> Laura is much too happy all the time
<czajkowski> paultag: you really have not seen me this month have you buddy :)
<cjohnston> czajkowski: this month is two days in.. your doing good so far! :-P
<paultag> czajkowski: these are *averages* :)
<paultag> czajkowski: a few weeks of 0.7 holbach is not going to offset years of negitive holbachs
<czajkowski> cjohnston: ok april sucked donkey balls
<czajkowski> dholbach is one of the most happiest guys I've ever met
<czajkowski> nothing gets to him
<czajkowski> he's always helpful even after looking at evil mails from sounder and stuff
<paultag> not anymore!
<czajkowski> there is nothing that makes him not happy
<paultag> sounder that is
<jcastro> jono: are you in 11.04 and all at home and settled in?
<jono> jcastro, yep
<jcastro> jono: I need to guinea pg you
<nhandler> czajkowski: I've seen him not happy (not angry, but not happy)
<jono> jcastro, whats up?
<jcastro> jono: hit super, type "metallica" and tell me what you get
<paultag> jcastro: kinky
<cjohnston> uhhh
<czajkowski> nhandler: RARE.
<jono> jcastro, a metallica image on my computer
<jcastro> I think we need a music lens, that is just in the main dash.
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> but what I want
<jcastro> is every album, and video
<jcastro> categorized
<jcastro> and when I hit enter it autoqueues up in banshee or totem
<jono> jcastro, totally
<paultag> jcastro: had it with gnome-do, get it slid back in :)
<jcastro> paultag: right
<jcastro> it's like, soooooo close
<jcastro> paultag: how's your python?
<jcastro> ~350 lines, it's all I need
<AlanBell> is there an example lens in python?
<jcastro> YES
<paultag> jcastro: well
<jcastro> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Unity/Lenses
<paultag> jcastro: I just finished most of my package manager, and it's all in python
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses/Ideas
<jcastro> the links from the idea pages have a bunch of other lenses
<jcastro> also, the edubuntu.org URL brought to you by Canonical not understanding how canonical urls work. :-/
<jcastro> irony.
<AlanBell> also I have offered to fix that
<jcastro> I will beg someone at UDS when I see them
<jcastro> or just pay off edubuntu to drop the custom skin
<jcastro> :)
<AlanBell> so the full working example is in vala, not python
<paultag> Vala's not bad
<jcastro> lp:~njpatel/unity-Lens-sample/unity-Lens-youtube
<jcastro> is the sample
<jcastro> though
<paultag> it's almost unsucked c
<jcastro> either the AU lens or the books lens is fine, as we know those work and have been around the longest
<AlanBell> that needs to go here then: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Unity/Lenses#Example Code
<jcastro> hmm good idea
<nhandler> jcastro: If you decide to go the payment route, make checks payable to Nathan Handler ;)
<AlanBell> and it is lp:~njpatel/unity-place-sample/unity-place-youtube
<AlanBell> jcastro: so you pulled that from a page where someone did a find and replace on place/lens
<jcastro> AlanBell: yes, I got John Lea'ed
<AlanBell> really should have branched that on a machine running unity
<jcastro> he was like "oh, these aren't places anymore" so he searched and replaced one day
<jcastro> and totally boned the page up
<jcastro> but I think I got most of the errors, and kamstrup double checked
<AlanBell> and it is vala!!
<jcastro> AlanBell: in code there's references to Places still
<paultag> jcastro: man, unity really borked up my desktop
<paultag> jcastro: I'm bummed
<jcastro> it's really only lenses on the user visible part
<jcastro> paultag: too awesome for you? yeah, there's a if==username paul or whatever
<jcastro> paultag: what's the problem?
<jcastro> AlanBell: the "places" term will be totally excised in 11.10
<AlanBell> sure
<AlanBell> ok, so is the books lens python?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> it's actually awesome
<jcastro> you type dune, and hit enter
<paultag> jcastro: my secondary monitor is on the left of my primary -- so the unity funbar is useless, and no way to change it to the right hand side. Also, it fails for two X sessions (each monitor is it's own X11 session) because I have to rotate the screen
<jcastro> and it returns the book
<jcastro> paultag: that's a top bug for neil
<paultag> jcastro: so I can't use my second monitor and the unity funbar is borked up
<jcastro> he's on it for an SRU
<paultag> jcastro: which one?
<jcastro> I got lucky, RightOf baby!
<paultag> hehe
<jcastro> I don't know about your xsession thing
<jcastro> that you might have to file a bug on
<jcastro> I'm on twinview
<paultag> twinview is fine, but I have to use XRandR
<paultag> so I can't use twinview
<paultag> so the secondary is useless
<popey> why do you rotate your screen?
<popey> out of interest
<jcastro> I have found that anytime rotating a screen is involved
<jcastro> there is pain
<paultag> popey: it's the one I use to stick either docs on (so I don't have to scroll up and down), and since I stick to code being 80 lines wide, I waste a lot on a longways screen
<paultag> jcastro: it's been fine for me
<jcastro> I tried to go portrait/portrait once and got total fail
<popey> ahh
<paultag> jcastro: until unity ;)
<cjohnston> I got my inbox down from 900 to 100!
<popey> Select All -> Archive.
<popey> Job done.
<jcastro> paultag: ok file that one and link me up and I'll have someone triage it
<paultag> cjohnston: got down to inbox2 yesterday. I'm back up to over 100
<paultag> jcastro: thanks brotato
<jcastro> multimonitor is supposed to be feature parity with gnome 2.x
 * popey is on inbox 3576
<cjohnston> lol
<jcastro> which unfortunately isn't awesome
<jcastro> but for 11.10 it should be much nicer
<paultag> jcastro: gnome 2x works fine
<AlanBell> yay, python
<jcastro> right, we're supposed to be at least as ok as gnome 2x is for multimonitor
<paultag> ahh
<popey> hmm, i have just noticed something
<paultag> but since there's not alt+f2 as it's own app anymore, the funrun pops up on the primary monitor, but won't spawn on the secondary
<popey> press Super+A
<popey> you get the applications lens thing
<popey> press escape
<popey> and as the application one disappears, you can see dash under it
<popey> massive banshee icon gives it away
<popey> only for a split second
<paultag> popey: ahhh I see it
<paultag> popey: hehehe, cute
<popey> luckily I am recording the screen at the same time
<popey> so i have video evidence of this
<jcastro> oh nice
<cjohnston> down to 11 paultag
<jcastro> I can't see that, link me up when it's ready
<paultag> cjohnston: woo
<jcastro> AlanBell: so since we're talking about lenses
<paultag> jcastro: it's a *split* second
<jcastro> someone needs to do a terminal lens
<paultag> jcastro: not even
<jcastro> so basically it'd be just like quake
<paultag> re: terminal lens: that's a *bear*
<paultag> there's no easy way to do it. duanedesign might know a bit better
<jcastro> no way bro, shove a VTE widget in there
<jcastro> jason (dbo) said that was easy
<jcastro> but then again that might be relative
<paultag> jcastro: I thought there was no good VTE widget
<jcastro> or maintained? :)
<paultag> truth
<jcastro> hmm so check this out paultag, bear with me
<jcastro> you have the nice big input window
<jcastro> so I say, do the terminal a new way, keep the field up top
<jcastro> but the rest of the terminal is below in the dash
<paultag> jcastro: I mean, that's a solid idea
<paultag> jcastro: I dig
<paultag> jcastro: readline might fuck stuff up
<paultag> jcastro: for sudo commands and stuff
<paultag> but other then that, sounds cool
<jcastro> ok so stop reinventing apt, let's roll
<popey> lol
<jcastro> I wonder if the guake guys can figure it out
<jcastro> I should just send them a mail
<popey> i love that ffmpeg is multicore now
<popey> seeing ffmpeg eat 200% CPU is _great_
<jcastro> paultag: I'll mock something up and just mail the guake guys
<Technoviking> anyone else using a dnssd wireless printer?
<popey> jcastro / paultag see bug 775925
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 775925 in unity "Dash appears momentarily after a lens closes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775925
<popey> attached an mp4 (sorry) ogv was all messed up
<paultag> jcastro: for sure
<jcastro> OMG.
<jcastro> paultag:
<paultag> jcastro: just be careful about the readline
<paultag> jcastro: what's up :)
<jcastro> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/terminal-lens.png
<jcastro> dude, HOT
<jcastro> but you'd have to make the byobu stuff realize it's running in a lens
<jcastro> and go "light mode"
<popey> lol@popey.sh
<jcastro> popey: that's the encoding script you gave me
<popey> :D
<paultag> jcastro: nice :)
<paultag> jcastro: that's a mockup, yeah?
<popey> i like that he has a README in his home
<paultag> hahaha
<popey> but yes, i would like a terminal lens
<paultag> I love `lowgirl'
<paultag> you  just have to be super careful
<paultag> stuff like sudo passwords are not great to put in big font :)
<jcastro> I am mailing some people who are terminal smart.
<jcastro> no dude, the prompt would be in the window
<jcastro> and entering it would just be ******
<paultag> I'm thinking you'd have to rehack up the VTE let you do that
<paultag> but totally doable
<paultag> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/775934
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 775934 in unity "Secondary screen (running with two X11 sessions, not twinview) can not start applications" [Undecided,New]
<paultag> I could triage it, but it's looked down upon :)
 * popey looks down upon paultag 
<paultag> popey: :)
<jcastro> I'll holla at someone on DX tomorrow
<paultag> jcastro: thanks mang. Can we also get the documentation to officially call the alt+f2 run a command menu the `funrun' menu?
<jcastro> hah
<paultag> makes it more cheerful
<paultag> I mean, who can get mad at the funrun menu?
<paultag> No one, that's who
<jcastro> I dig it
<jcastro> that's how "love handles" got their name
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> I'm bummed there's no expo either
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-03
<popey> Daviey / james_w` https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2011-May/thread.html
<popey> did you know you're spamming the techboard mailing list?
<james_w`> popey, erk
<james_w`> thanks
<popey> np
<james_w`> not sure how to fix that right now
<james_w`> it's something to do with the membership of teams in LP
<james_w`> which is not something to try and fathom at 8pm :-)
<popey> nor at 1AM
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches
<popey> owner is the tech board
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~techboard
<popey> technical-board@lists.ubuntu.com
<popey> thats why
<popey> dunno what changed though
<akgraner> yeah I got an email that the news team was spamming a list as well
<akgraner> but we haven't sent anything today so I wasn't sure what was going on nor have I had the opportunity to look into right now
<akgraner> jcastro, guess who I get to meet in June - none other than jef spaleta - he's going to be at SELF this year...
<akgraner> just tweeted - @jspaleta OMG! I can't belive it finally I get the opportunity meet you! See you @selinuxfest! http://is.gd/T6Oo22 #
<akgraner> oh the tag was #bucketlist
<nhandler> akgraner: Poke me with the details and I can look into that (re: news team spamming)
<akgraner> nhandler, not sure I know all the details yet - I can forward you the email I got - it will tomorrow before I can get back to you on that..but I will :-)  thanks nhandler
<nhandler> akgraner: That is fine. Thanks.
<kim0> morning everyone
<nigelb> o/
<Daviey> popey: the TB don't get enough spam.. :)
<popey> :)
<dpm> hey kim0, hey all
<kim0> dpm: howdy o/
<duanedesign> morning all
<salgado> mhall119, hi there. I hope you haven't forgotten about my summit branch? :)
<mhall119> salgado: not forgotten, just busy
<cjohnston> mornin
<salgado> mhall119, ok, just checking as we don't have too much time left.  will you let us know if you feel you won't be able to do it, so that we can look for alternatives before it's too late?
<mhall119> salgado: how comfortable are you with these changes?
<salgado> mhall119, thinking long term they're far from ideal, but they're the least intrusive way we had to achieve this so I'm pretty much convinced they will not introduce any regressions
<mhall119> salgado: I'm trying to run it with SUMMIT_LINARO=1, but the schedule page isn't showing any of the slots I had created, is this the correct behavior?
<salgado> mhall119, it will omit all slots/rooms that don't have Linaro sessions
<mhall119> ok, so it won't be used to edit the schedule?
<salgado> mhall119, yeah, we'll have to ask the track leads to use summit.u.c to do that, but I don't think it's a big deal
<salgado> can they break things badly if they end up trying to edit the schedule on summit.l.o?
<mhall119> I don't know, but chances are they won't be able to, because it won't show slots that aren't already filled with Linaro sessions
<mhall119> okay, I added a meeting to a "linaro-testing" track, but it's still now showing up on the date view of the schedule, what am I missing?
<salgado> mhall119, the meeting has to have 'linaro' on its name/specurl IIRC. /me checks
<mhall119> salgado: okay, my track is "linaro1", my meeting name is "linaro-testing"
<mhall119> I put it "room1" which has the "linaro1" track assigned to it
<salgado> mhall119, we look for the 'linaro' string only in the spec_url
<salgado> IOW, the blueprint name in LP must contain 'linaro'
<mhall119> salgado: I'm manually adding records to my database, not pulling from LP
<salgado> mhall119, right, but you can set the 'spec_url' field to something that contains the 'linaro' string, can't you?
<salgado> I mentioned that it's the blueprint name that matters just fyi, should've made that clear, sorry
<mhall119> okay, yeah
<mhall119> now I'm getting an attrubute error, something is None that shouldn't be
<mhall119> God I hate render.py
<mhall119> if throws errors when optional fields are empty :(
<mhall119> okay, I've got it working now
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> salgado: approved and merged
<mhall119> but I'm blaming you if summit.u.c dies the week before it starts ;)
<nigelb> hah
<mhall119> and if you're not around, I'll blame popey
<salgado> mhall119, thanks!  don't worry, there's just no way it will die because of these changes (famous last words. ;)
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure render.py could die even if you just changed a comment
<mhall119> or looked at it funny
<nigelb> mhall119: james_w` and I went to a bit of trouble becauxse we forgot something when we landed cjohnston's changes
<mhall119> or if the moon in the right position
<mhall119> nigelb: uh oh, what did you break?
<cjohnston> you talking about url.py?
<nigelb> mhall119: nothing. we forgot the to restart mod_wsgi ;)
<nigelb> s/the//
<cjohnston> thats why the instructions for  updating say to restart
<cjohnston> hehe
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> meh
<nigelb> instructions. pfft.
<salgado> mhall119, I guess now I should bug Daviey to roll out the changes while we all hope that venus, jupiter and the moon are aligned so that we have a chance that render.py won't break?
<mhall119> lol, yup
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> dont forget mars.. we still need pad.ubuntu.com
<salgado> oh, crap, then we better hurry. I think we only have a few minutes left
<mhall119> okay, I approved james_w`'s merge proposals too
<nigelb> I was supposed to do that
<nigelb> forgot :p
<mhall119> nigelb: have we gotten any update from IS about having a pad server available?
<nigelb> mhall119: nope. last night Daviey said no reply.
<nigelb> I'm still working on the patch :\
<mhall119> also, david_m says the guidebook app is working now, has the schedule and the hotel floorplan
<salgado> Daviey, hi there.  when you have a moment, can you pull the latest summit changes onto summit.u.c?
<cjohnston> I can confirm that guidebook is looking good
<cjohnston> I got from elmo, "we are still trying to set it up. it should be fine"
<mhall119> Daviey: if you want to just let me know the steps for updating summit.u.c, I can take over that part
<dpm> jcastro, thanks for the heads up, yeah, IRC timed out on me...
<jussi> when registering a blueprint, I just put "ubuntu" as the project, right?
 * jussi fears the jorge... :P
<akgraner> jcastro, did you see the email this morning about the testing session?
<akgraner> jcastro he made it and he's now good to go for the next session
<akgraner> just wanted to let you know
<jcastro> ok I was trying to find fagan to see if we could switch
<jcastro> ugh, who switched him?
<jcastro> that's a crap thing to do to someone
<akgraner> jcastro, I haven't found out yet?...
<akgraner> jcastro, also I need to drop offline for about an hour...
<jcastro> sure
<jussi> jcastro: btw, if you have time, could you approve the ircc blueprint? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-irc-council
<jcastro> jussi: I don't approve, you need bacon
<jussi> hehe, ok, thanks
<jcastro> akgraner: btw it was always scheduled at 1500
<jcastro> it's never been moved
<jcastro> so wires crossed there
<akgraner> hmm guess that's my fault then...sorry about that
<Technoviking> new open source broadcomm driver working great, but throwing a ton of kernel errors into dmesg. heh
<JFo> Technoviking, I am intrigued
<JFo> care to share some of the dmesg in a pastebin?
<JFo> this is the bcmwrl-source driver yes?
<Technoviking> Jfo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/776438
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 776438 in linux "Kernel error when connecting to WPA/WPA2 Enterprise" [Undecided,New]
<Technoviking> JFo: believe so, the broadcomm driver that comes in Ubuntu 11.04 OOTB
<JFo> ok
<popey> Technoviking: is this on your mbp?
<Technoviking> popey: yes
 * popey points
 * popey laughs
<popey> Have that!
<popey> <- gets that a lot
<Technoviking> the wireless work, better than the STA driver, but the errors are odd
<joey> jcastro: howdy. what can you tell me about http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/plenary-o-linaro-introduction/ ?
<joey> http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/meeting/16082/history/
<jcastro> joey: that's the "everyone in linaro stay here and listen to kiko"
<JFo> Technoviking, I am told that there is a patch in either proposed or pre-proposed that should address thatr
<jcastro> and platform takes off
<JFo> Technoviking, wait... nm
<JFo> one sec...
<Technoviking> JFo: k
<JFo> Technoviking, I have asked one of the driver gurus to look at it :-)
<Technoviking> JFo: awesome, you guys rock
<JFo> not me, I just know people who know people ;-)
<Technoviking> wini wink, nudge nudge, say no more
<Technoviking> heh
<JFo> heh
<JFo> for instance, I know people who have heard of people who know jcastro
<JFo> that's how important I am ;-P
<jcastro> joey: what UDS FAQ?
<Technoviking> JFo: :D
<JFo> :)
<JFo> always 6 degrees from greatness
<joey> jcastro: hmmm well shoot there is. They told me there was on and I didn't lok
<joey> look
<JFo> Technoviking, here is what I just got: tgardner> JFo, alright, this is the staging driver brcm80211 in 2.6.38, not the binary blob. I'm not seeing any stable updates, but it might not hurt to have him try -preproposed
<Technoviking> will try, that
<JFo> awesome, let me know how that goes please :)
<Technoviking> will do, saw this also http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10729117&postcount=135
<jussi> bah, no jono when I need him
<salgado> mhall119, is http://paste2.org/p/1397062 the traceback you saw earlier today?
<JFo> Technoviking, intricate, that is probably what is in -preproposed
<JFo> I hope, anyway
<joey> jcastro: for plenary-o that are not in the plenary slots... can I just change that to Linaro-other-o so it shows up with the Linaro graphic?
<jcastro> joey: sure
<jcastro> joey: everything linaro-* belongs to you as far as I'm concerned, whatever brings your side value feel free to make it
<joey> k thanks
<jcastro> joey: also as far as I know, we don't have a UDS FAQ?
<joey> jcastro: hmm ok. thanks.
<jcastro> can you ask them what they are referring to?
<jcastro> if there is indeed a FAQ somewhere I'd like to know, heh
<mhall119> salgado: yes
<joey> jcastro: the just didn't want that cool hacking the url feature to be lost somewhere
<mhall119> you need a priority on the meeting records
<salgado> mhall119, missing priority, right?
<mhall119> yup
<joey> jcastro: salgado just clarified that for me. It just needs to have "linaro" in it so I don't need to change it.
<jcastro> rock
<Technoviking> JFo: install, reboot booting now
<JFo> Technoviking, ok
<Technoviking> JFo: I think that may have fixed it
<JFo> awesome!
<paultag> thanks jcastro. I talked with him online and stripped you and jono in the reply earlier
<JFo> keep an eye on it if you don't mind and let me know if you see any odd behavior over time. :-)
<JFo> Technoviking, ^^
 * JFo always forgets to put nicknaes
<paultag> jcastro: jon was going nuts, he took it as this big insult :)
<Technoviking> JFo: no error in dmesg for the last 5  minute, will keep an eye on it, but will close bug for now
<JFo> sweet, glad that got you solved :)
<paultag> heyya JFo
<JFo> heya paultag :)
<paultag> JFo: what's new? :)
<JFo> Natty :-P
<JFo> heh
<paultag> heh :)
 * JFo is having a rotten day otherwise
<JFo> I'm thankful for small mercies... like Technoviking's fixed(now) wireless
<paultag> JFo: oh noe! Beer-O-Clock coming earlier today? ;)
<JFo> I hope so :-D
 * JFo has beer in a cooling device 6 steps away.... but best not to swell on that :)
<JFo> dwell*
<paultag> JFo: good man :)
<Technoviking> heh
<Technoviking> damn it, started again
<JFo> :-(
<JFo> Technoviking, seriously or are you messing with me?
<paultag> git+ssh://git.debian.org/git/collab-maint/fluxbox.git
<paultag> Oh jesus, sorry guys
<paultag> wrong window
<JFo> Technoviking, did you grab the pre-proposed kernel or did you grab that driver from the forum?
<JFo> paultag, no worries :)
<joey> jcastro: hi again. Another item for you. Kiko wants to know if we can move that session I spoke of earlier out of the TAS, which holds only 50 and is too small, and into a plenary room? I'll assume the answer is yes but I don't know how to reflect that in Summit. Ideas?
<jcastro> joey: I thought that was going to be in the plenary room
<jcastro> joey: the plan is jono, mark, george
<jcastro> for a plenary
<Technoviking> JFo: the pre-proposed kernel, need to study the forum suggestion
<jcastro> and then everyone in linaro stays in the plenary
<jcastro> and then platformers go to sessions
<joey> jcastro: that's the idea but it's showing up in TAS
<JFo> Technoviking, so it is happening again?
<joey> jcastro: maybe that's just for the schedule though so everyone knows
<Technoviking> JFo: seems less, but it still happens
<jcastro> it is
<jcastro> we can delete it up to you
<JFo> Technoviking, ok
<jcastro> we're planning on just telling people during the keynotes "don't leave if you are linaro"
<jcastro> joey: also, anything about that lltng session?
<joey> jcastro: I've emailed for the kernel one. Nothing on the wayland, and the tracing tool I think is ubuntu not Linaro. Let me recheck
<joey> jcastro: yeah that's an ubuntu one as well, like wayland
<joey> so only the kernel one is mine and I've emailed paul m about it and mounir
<jcastro> ok
<JFo> Technoviking, do you have linux-firmware 1.52 at least?
<JFo> apparently that is a factor
<JFo> 1.52 is the released version for natty
<JFo> but something could have happened to it
<joey> jcastro: *sigh* I hate not having the expertise and having to ask questions. I feel a big bar tab piling on.   Next item. I listed busy times in http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/attendee/1840/
<joey> jcastro: will the scheduler pick that up during the next run?
<jcastro> I have no idea
<jcastro> I've never done that
<jcastro> joey: oh man, you're not manually inputting his private session slots into that to see if that works are you?
<jcastro> haha, brave man
<joey> jcastro: that's the way I was told to do it by james_w`
<jcastro> oh ok, well if it works then that would be awesome
<jcastro> I don't know what it will do next run
<jcastro> if it does work, try to drag a session he's required in to that slot
<jcastro> and the box will be like "Hey someone is missing!" or something like that
<jcastro> ie. it should be obvious when it works
<joey> jcastro: yeah I see a conflict now that is not showing as a conflict.
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> when did you add the hours?
<joey> 8 to 10 UTC or 10 to 12 Hungary time,  Tues, Wed, Thurs
<joey> and on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-12/  I see him scheduled for a kernel talk at 10
<joey> in fact I see a few conflicts during those times
<joey> on tuesday as well
<joey> you said it runs every hour? So in 40 minutes or so I should see a new schedule
<jcastro> yeah
<Technoviking> JFo: sorry, was AFK, yes I do
<JFo> Technoviking, ok, we hae assigned your bug to the Broadcom guy. Let's see what he says
<Technoviking> JFo: coolness, \o/
<JFo> :)
<paultag> jcastro: yo, dude, coming to OLF next september?
<jcastro> no I will be in Florida
<jcastro> gotta take a year off
<paultag> jcastro: good man
<paultag> greg-g: whatabout you, heading to OLF this next year>
<paultag> sed s/>/?/g
<greg-g> paultag: as of now, if I'm around, I'll probably go
<paultag> greg-g: sweet :)
<greg-g> yeah, you?
<paultag> greg-g: I'm thinking I might, not sure if I'll be in Ohio in september atm
<paultag> greg-g: but yeah :)
<paultag> greg-g: we're just getting plans together
<paultag> greg-g: so we were thinking of doing an ubuntu-locos (general) booth, if -mi or -ny wants to send some help (cds, man-hours)
<paultag> greg-g: not that I'm asking you officially
<paultag> greg-g: I'm not even contact, just bullshitting :)
<greg-g> paultag: yeah, that'd be great!
<greg-g> I'd definitely send some cds and some persons to provide hours ;)
<paultag> greg-g: I'll be sure we get you guys into the loop when it crops up :)
<greg-g> awesome
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<salgado> Daviey, where are the etherpad links supposed to be?
<Daviey> salgado: compare it with summit.ubuntu.com
<Daviey> see the icon next to where the linaro one is?
<Daviey> On each session
<salgado> yep, I see that, top left corner of every slot
<Daviey> yah
<Daviey> seems the linaro site is showing alt text :/
<salgado> but I see them on the linaro site
<Daviey> oh?
<jcastro> Daviey: oh hey, speaking of etherpad ...
<jcastro> Daviey: oh nm, you are there tomorrow
<salgado> Daviey, just tried on a different browser with cold cache and it worked fine as well
<jcastro> also guys, Guidebook is updated
<jcastro> so the mobile schedule is live
<joey> ah ok thanks salgado and Daviey
<joey> jcastro: james_w` - bad news. the busy time didn't update in the schedule
<joey> hmm well I take that back
<joey> it looks like it did work
<joey> looks like it worked for those that he was marked as required but not all when marked as optional
<joey> and it doesn't show him as unavailable on those that weren't moved
<Daviey> must be my crappy net connection salgado :)
<Daviey> page reload, worked fine - so yeah - sorry for the alarm!
<salgado> no worries
<salgado> Daviey, thanks for the help!
<Daviey> salgado: np!
<james_w`> joey, it will only complain if someone is essential when they are busy
<joey> james_w`: yeah figured that just moments ago. i.e. it's acting as designed
 * Daviey shakes his fist at mhall119 
 * mhall119 blames salgado 
<joey> with all the learning I'm doing I hope I can do this for next UDS. I'll be trained up by then :-)
<Daviey> mhall119: you have an email, detailing what you broke :)
 * salgado blames it on planet misalignment.  it was working earlier when they were all aligned
<Daviey> salgado: nah, it's either mhall119's fault... or in the worst case popey's.
<salgado> it must be popey's; I hear everything that happens lately is his fault, isn't it? ;)
<mhall119> actually I think it's james_w`'s branches
<Daviey> mhall119: hmm... bzr shows you as author.
<mhall119> it's a merge from him, I was just lazy and didn't use --author
<Daviey> mhall119: then i blame you... :)
<james_w`> which change?
<Daviey> james_w`: edge removal i suspect
<mhall119> either trackfix or removing edge
<mhall119> the non-edge url was valid...is the data different?
<Daviey> http://pb.daviey.com/ev3r/raw/
<Daviey> james_w`: ^^
<Daviey> mhall119: it's lpupdate, so not trackfix.
<james_w`> well, that looks transient to me, and I'm not sure how it could cause that
<mhall119> yeah, 503, maybe Launchpad was just down?
<Daviey> james_w`: seems it was
<Daviey> ran it manually and it worked
 * Daviey offers his apologies for misblame.
 * mhall119 hands the blame back to Daviey for next time
 * Daviey passes the blame back to LP.
<mhall119> works for me
<jono_> jcastro, is it confirmed that all the platform track leads have t-shirts? could you check with Marianna?
<jcastro> sure
<nigelb> o/
<nigelb> etherpad is the craziest application I've ever worked on :\
<nigelb> java and js gets coupled in a way I scream.
<joey> james_w`: man this busy time request is painful :-)
<james_w`> yeah
<joey> james_w`: still around?
<joey> james_w`: I'm tired of bothering jcastro with issues :-)
<james_w`> joey, yeah, but on vacation and packing for Budapest
<joey> james_w`: ah well then nm.
<jcastro> always with the problems!
<joey> jcastro, http://summit.linaro.org/admin/schedule/meeting/16197/ is set for 2 slots but it's only occupying 1 slot on the schedule
<jcastro> joey: what can I help you with?
<jcastro> ok so I don't even have access to that
<joey> jcastro: the end goal is to have that session go for 2 time periods
<joey> it's configured under Scheduling details in that url
<joey> but the scheduler doesn't seem to respect it
<joey> what's the process/task list I should follow to make that display the way they want it to?
<james_w`> joey, try dragging it somewhere else and back again in the schedule
<joey> I hate all this cowboying stuff on a production system.
<joey> of course, I'm from Colorado, I should be used to it :-)
<cjohnston> joey: one of our plans for this next session is to fix all that stuff and do it the right way...
<cjohnston> joey: james_w` we are planning a summit session at uds.. would be great if you could attend
<joey> james_w`: that worked!
<joey> cjohnston: yeah and he should share with you my ever growing list of enhancement requests :-)
<cjohnston> You know where the file a bug button is and where the bzr commit/bzr push lines are :-P
<duanedesign> nigelb: i thought i had a file with the U1 syncdaemon Dbus API ...i am still looking. I will let you know if i find it
<joey> cjohnston: :-)  https://wiki.linaro.org/Platform/Infrastructure/Specs/SummitEnhancements
<cjohnston> joey: please update to reflect https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/664879
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664879 in summit ""previous day" and "next day" links on schedule would be nice" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cjohnston> joey: ref #10, you mean when you hover over the session you see your name?
<joey> I'd like to let James's team sort through them since Linaro would be funding for them
<cjohnston> One already has a bug filed that isnt referenced, the other I'm trying to get clarification
<joey> cjohnston: btw, in case it's not clear, I'm *very* happy you're helping!
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> If #10 is saying that I think it is, your name probably has a green check next to it because your the approver
<joey> cjohnston: yeah
<joey> it might be the way I scheduled it
<cjohnston> could you give me an example?
<joey> cjohnston: actually, it seems not to be happening any more so I'll remove it
<cjohnston> Ok.. I'm looking at the blueprints.. all but one you scheduled.. about 2/3's you subscribed and marked yourself essential.. the others you just subscribed...
<mhall119> joey: Daviey: jcastro: is the linaro summit going to be sharing the same crew as the ubuntu  summit?
<jcastro> yes
<mhall119> ok
<joey> yes
<joey> although jcastro hasn't made me a crew member yet ;-)
 * joey laughs.
<cjohnston> that can be done joey :-P
<jcastro> joey: we're perma-crew
<mhall119> I should probably plan for my open week session tomorrow
<jcastro> joey: all this schedule stuff you're doing now? I used to have to do that in the 5 minutes inbetween sessions
<Pendulum> mhall119: or you could wait until an hour before?
<joey> jcastro: :-)
<mhall119> Pendulum: you mean like the last one I did>?
<Pendulum> mhall119: sure :)
<mhall119> heh, I want to at least make sure that the commands I'll be telling people to use actually work
<Pendulum> good point :P
<jcastro> cjohnston: hey
<jcastro> try guidebook
<jcastro> it's totally awesome and up to date now
<cjohnston> jcastro: hey
<cjohnston> I looked at it earlier :-)
<Pici> guidebook and summit look better than the Google IO app and web schedule.
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> someone have time to blog it?
<jcastro> so we can tell people about it?
<cjohnston> jcastro: I'm working on a blog for all the summit updates
<cjohnston> since there is quite a bit... hoping that we do get the pad
<jcastro> hey do QR codes for the app install
<jcastro> and then I'll link to your post in my final scheduling update to -devel
<jcastro> AlanBell: hey!
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/unity-music-lens
<cjohnston> Anyone good with taking screenshots and then drawing on them?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> use Shutter
<jcastro> it's amazing for that
<AlanBell> o/ jcastro
 * popey pokes Technoviking and pleia2 
 * pleia2 waves
<popey> expecting flak tonight
<mhall119> popey: what did you shut down now?
<pleia2> I'm happy to stand firm in the decision, we've gotten overwhelming "yay shut down" from the wider community
<popey> :)
<popey> I'm okay with people giving feedback
<pleia2> they can say we "ignore the community" all we want, but we got lots of complaints privately
<pleia2> s/we want/they want
<pleia2> Technoviking said he'd chair
<mhall119> is this more flak about sounder?
<pleia2> mhall119: yeah, one of the sounder participants added it to the agenda
<mhall119> tell them if they keep complaining, popey will shut down all of freenode
<Technoviking> hi
<Pici> :o
<Technoviking> never ran MootBot though
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/5168823248/mobile-support-for-uds
<jcastro> \o/
<pleia2> Technoviking: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam/MootBot
<jcastro> jono: I can do a call whenevs
<jcastro> joey: you got Andy's mail about  moving that session?
<jono> jcastro, you need a call?
<jcastro> yeah, it's not emergency but it's not "can wait until UDS" either
<jono> jcastro, ok one sec
<popey> Technoviking: do you need me to chair?
<popey> or i can tell you the commands in pm as you need them :)
<jono> jcastro, skype
<jono> just tried calling you
<Technoviking> if you want
 * popey shrugs
<Technoviking> looks easy enough
<Technoviking> pleia2: you want to do Governance Boards (staffing, feedback/reports)
<pleia2> I forget why I added that
<Technoviking> heh
<pleia2> ah, I think I was adding from a list of dholbach's stuff
<pleia2> we can defer that to UDS
<Technoviking> cool
<Technoviking> just sounder, yay?
<popey> __   __
<popey> \ \ / /_ _ _   _
<popey>  \ V / _` | | | |
<popey>   | | (_| | |_| |
<popey>   |_|\__,_|\__, |
<popey>            |___/
<Pici> yay
<joey> jcastro: got it.
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-04
<nigelb> aha, thanks
<nigelb> duanedesign: ^^
<nigelb> Morning dpm
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm>  I need to step out for a bit, I'll be back in ~1.5 h
<kim0> morning everyone
<jcastro> doctormo: mhall119: you guys ready to rock your sessions today?
<jcastro> joey: linaro-platforms has some sessions that need to be approved in launchpad
<jcastro> other than that, things are looking awesome
<jcastro> doctormo: ready?
<popey> is he online?
<jcastro> I panged him earlier
<jcastro> let's give him 5
<kim0> anyone running natty on macbookpro .. is the +mac iso preferred, or the normal one
<popey> depends
<popey> will you dual boot or wipe osx out?
<kim0> dual boot I guess
<popey> ok, do this then:-
<popey> 1. install refit
<popey> 2. use disk utility to resize osx partition down a bit to make room
<popey> 3. reboot to make sure you get the refit menu
<popey> 4. insert ubuntu cd (normal stock one) and boot to it
<kim0> cool got it
<popey> 5. install ubuntu to the new partition, install grub to that partition _not_ the first one or the start of the disk
<popey> that should do you
<kim0> ok that last one is important :)
<kim0> popey: thanks a lot for the detailed reply
<popey> np
<kim0> popey: I take it the +mac iso has efi enabled ? is that useful in any way (never used it)
<popey> yes
<popey> but it seems broken
<popey> there's a nasty bug where it renders the mac unbootable
<kim0> ah ok then
<popey> cjwatson is aware of it ;)
<kim0> great :)
<kim0> popey: in your experience, is running natty on mac hardware better/worse/equal to running it on non macs
<kim0> I've seen some horrible bugs (no fans, no video, no nic ..)
<kim0> and you mentioned no boot :)
<popey> worse
<popey> the trackpad is skippy
<popey> the keyboard lights and screen backlight dont work till you install pommed and some stuff from a mac ppa
<popey> which generation mbp is it?
<kim0> 7.1
<popey> same as mine
<popey> 13"?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa
<kim0> yes
<popey> bookmark that
<popey> \o/ laptop twins
<popey> ahem
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> popey: so after all the quirks are applied, anything badly broken ?
<popey> anyway, yes, it's not perfect
<popey> battery life is awful
<popey> no, suspend works
<popey> sound works, wifi works with non-free crapware
<popey> nvidia driver seems suboptimal imo
<kim0> I wonder if running under vbox would be better hehe :)
<popey> so unity sucks massive donkey balls on nvidia (IMO)
<jcastro> popey: want to sub in for 45 minutes about something?
<popey> jcastro: rant about unity?
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> nvidia works awesome for me in unity
<popey> I dont really have anything interesting to say
<jcastro> it appears to be problematic in 11.04 though
<jcastro> I am seeing more complaints than normal about nvidia
<popey> yup
<popey> its poor
<kim0> I thought nvidia was the one that worked
<jcastro> + optimus people are totally boned
<popey> kim0: yes, usually thats the case
<popey> the current nvidia driver is pretty awful
<popey> e.g. EDID stuff is properly broken, so it doesn't detect the right monitor resolution most of the time
<Technoviking> popey: not having any problem with Unity on nvidia on my MBP
<jcastro> mhall119: you're all set for your session in 45?
<popey> Technoviking: performance is the issue
<popey> ALT+TAB performance for example on unity is _awful_
<popey> even on nvidia
<kim0> yeah I get that too on an nvidia
<kim0> it might not be nvidia related though
<jcastro> yeah kim0 turned off previews iirc?
<kim0> yeah
<kim0> still wasn't good
<jcastro> I think part of the problem with people complaining with nvidia (the new users)
<jcastro> is we tell them "you can't run unity, here's classic"
<mhall119> jcastro: yup, I won't abandon you ;)
<jcastro> instead of "you can't run unity" and then fire up jockey right then and there
<jcastro> so the person logs into classic and they already assume something is wrong
<jcastro> when really jockey just needs to connect to the innerwebs to get the driver
<Technoviking> here is my xorg.cong, work pretty well
<popey> you dont need jockey jcastro  if you tick "Install evil" during unity
<Technoviking>  Section "Device" Identifier	"Default Device" Driver  	"nvidia" Option		"NoLogo"		"True" Option  	"Coolbits" 		"1" Option  	"RegistryDwords" 	"PowerMizerEnable=0x1; PerfLevel
<popey> that installs nvidia driver under the covers
<Technoviking> Src=0x2222; PowerMizerLevel=0x3; PowerMizerDefaultAC=0x3; EnableBrightnessContro
<popey> no need for jockey
<jcastro> popey: right, or as part of the "mp3 checkbox"
<Technoviking> l=1"
<Technoviking> EndSection
<Technoviking> Section "InputClass" MatchIsTouchpad	"true" Identifier 	"Multitouch Touchpad" Driver 		"multitouch" MatchDevicePath	"/dev/input/event*"
<jcastro> popey: "Make my computer work"
<Technoviking> EndSection
<Technoviking> damnit, that was weird
<jcastro> Technoviking: pastebin!
<Technoviking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603308/
<popey> yes
<kim0> feeling pastey today
<Technoviking> so, sorry, thought I had copied my pastebin link
<jcastro> mhall119: you all set? I'd like to snag lunch
<mhall119> jcastro: yup
<nigelb> mhall119: oh, a bunch of summit bugs? :(
<mhall119> what?
<mhall119> talk to nigelb, he's the primary developer now
<nigelb> bah
<joey> jcastro: ack. I've found them
<nigelb> mhall119: is there a reason why summit is running with debug = True in production?
<nigelb> Daviey: ^^
<cjohnston> howdy
<nigelb> hey cjohnston
<nigelb> cjohnston: summit b0rks with linaro-toolchain track view
<cjohnston> looking
<nigelb> I'm trying to look too.
<mhall119> nigelb: no good reason I'm sure
<nigelb> mhall119: heh
<cjohnston> I cant get power mgmt to load either
<nigelb> mhall119: I have a suggestion to fix that. Will point that out in summit session ^-^
<cjohnston> k.. now power works
<nigelb> mhall119: lol, your favorite function is borking. render.py
<nigelb> *libary
<mhall119> module
<cjohnston> do we know that the page has worked in the past?
<nigelb> well, its a new track
<cjohnston> hmm
<nigelb> cjohnston: I think that linaro thing has somethibng to with clearing cache :p
<joey> jcastro: is it legit for me to change someone who I know is going to be at UDS but summit says has not registered as "uds-o" and mark him as attending uds-o?
<joey> I need to add busy time
<czajkowski> joey: cant you just poke them to register?
<joey> czajkowski: I can't directly no.  It's a special guest, not a regular participant.  They said they registered but I only saw a UDS-M record. So I just changed M to O
<czajkowski> fair enough
<czajkowski> jcastro: is jono online today?
<nigelb> popey: zomg
<nigelb> popey: minecraft. is. awesome.
<joey> Howdy, next question.. when will the "Hide talks that aren't for me" button on each day work?
<joey> for me it just adds a "#"
<nigelb> joey: yeah, we have a new bug for that.
<nigelb> joey: I don't think we have time for it this time, but it will be top of my list next time
<joey> oh drat. Linaro has published docs to outside attendees to use that button
<nigelb> oh hell.
<joey> they go to summit.linaro.org and then press that button
<nigelb> Let me try to fix it asap
<joey> that shows them only their own linaro stuff
<nigelb> then there's something /very/ small going wrong \o/
<nigelb> Could be fixed
<joey> meanwhile I'll try to get an amendment out that says that button may not work due to technical difficulties and redirect them to the .ical ...but that's probably not an easy way for them to navigate
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> I have nothing better to do on my flight back + airport tomorrow.
<nigelb> I might work on it
<dpm> ok, see you all tomorrow!
<joey> yikes, summit crash
<joey> TypeError: not enough arguments for format string
<joey> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/2011-05-11/
<joey> and we're back
<joey> oh we're not
<joey> jcastro: wed is broken
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> something bad happened
<jcastro> what were you doing when it broke?
<joey> just viewing
<joey> I'm on the phone with Linaro trying to figure out some private meetings
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> ping me when you're off the phone so we can chat about Matt's email
<jcastro> Daviey: around?
<nigelb> someone clear the cache. I think that's the soruce of our trouble...
<joey> jcastro: I've asked for clarification because I don't know what it pertains too
<jcastro> is james or salgado still available to implement that?
<czajkowski> jono: we still on for our call later on ?
<jono> czajkowski, yup :-)
<czajkowski> jono: great
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> tons to catch you up on
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> in a good way dont panic
<czajkowski> :)
<jcastro> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/post-penguicon-unity-unification-story
<jcastro> jono: that's the result of my panel
<nigelb> jcastro: Did "hide tracks that aren't for me" ever work?
<nigelb> jcastro: or did it stop working this time
<jcastro> nigelb: like 2 years ago
<nigelb> jcastro: hrm, it stoped working later?
<jcastro> and it's been in some inconsistant state ever since
<jcastro> don't remember
<nigelb> jcastro: ouch. I'll try to fix it for the linaro folks over the next 2 days. I don't know if I will be sucessfull or not yet.
<jcastro> nigelb: I don't recommend something that will be invasive
<jcastro> we have like, 2 working days until UDS
<nigelb> better something that doesn't work than something that breaks? :)
<nigelb> hrm, I really can't work on this without my home laptop :\
<jcastro> I would rather just comment out the links in the view
<nigelb> jcastro: apparently, that went into the linaro instructions :/
<nigelb> jcastro: but yeah, commenting is possible
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> joey: this and the other fixes you want are your call.
<jcastro> joey: as long as salgado, james, and daviey concur
<joey> jcastro: yeah.
<jcastro> if we end up how wednesday looks right now I will not hesistate to blame you when people want my head. :)
<nigelb> jcastro: where is Daviey, I think mod_wsgi needs a restart
<jcastro> nigelb: he's in budapest
<jcastro> nigelb: I'll pop in and poke IS
<nigelb> jcastro: james_w` too?
<nigelb> joey: what are the fixes that you /need/ to have besides this so I can take a poke?
<joey> nigelb: just the hide me
<nigelb> okays
<joey> nigelb: I think everyone will want that feature :-)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> yeah
<jcastro> nigelb: I filed an RT
<nigelb> jcastro: okay! If that fails, let me know. I'll dig deeper.
<jcastro> I CCed Daviey
<jcastro> since he's onsite I'm sure he'll follow up with IS IRL.
<nigelb> he'd Pm'd me a while back about etherpad
<jcastro> what'd he say?
<jcastro> I guess it's looking like a Go with etherpad last I heard?
<jcastro> but I need to hear it from Daviey first
<nigelb> I'm trying to write a plugin/patch that will autopopulate username
<nigelb> *trying*
<jcastro> on the mobile app it has a "your personal schedule"
<nigelb> wow
<nigelb> nice
<jcastro> for next time we should make that populate with the one from summit
<jcastro> it's not connected now
<jcastro> man, the android app is sweet
<jcastro> it has the map in it
<nigelb> wow
<nigelb> WOW
<nigelb> Do we have an LD app yet? ;)
<nigelb> We should if there isn't
<jcastro> "take me to the event"
<jcastro> and then the maps kick in
<jcastro> that would be bad ass
<nigelb> exactly
<jcastro> "I couldn't find the bar, but the app took me here."
 * nigelb plots discussing this at loco-directory session
<nigelb> haha
<mhall119> nigelb: you gotta show up
<nigelb> mhall119: well, remote will work too.
<nigelb> mhall119: I don't have much hope of showing up unless a miracle happens tomorrow
<mhall119> no, you gotta be there or I won't attend
<nigelb> aww
<nigelb> mhall119: I love you too :)
<mhall119> :P
<nigelb> mhall119: do you know what's happening with linaro-toolchain and wednesday schedule?
<nigelb> mhall119: I diagnose it as something to do with cache, but can you confirm that?
<salgado> joey, did you see my reply about theming linaro tracks on summit.u.c?
<joey> salgado: not yet sorry, I'm knee deep in setting busy time via the admin panel
<joey> I can stop in about 3 mins
<salgado> joey, ok, just asking because if we want to give that a try we'll need to coordinate with IS as all the changes would happen in their land
<joey> salgado: ok, just read your reply.  The solution seems logical and straightforward... just need to find the right expression for it. Can you deduce that and then have IS deploy it please?
 * joey hates...really hates... doing this stuff last minute.
<joey> at least it'll all be reusable
<nigelb> joey: heh, welcome to summit development ;)
<joey> :-)  It's the 11th hour requests that bother me. And the 11th hour started when we opened summit for population
<joey> I want to see if salgado, jcastro, and myself can get purple hearts for this ;-)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> you might get shot in the heart possibly :p
<jcastro> don't look at me, I've been extracted and am almost home!
<joey> jcastro: then who's fixing wednesday! I need to schedule! :-)
<jcastro> I filed an RT
<mhall119> nigelb: got a link to the linary-toolchain issue?
<nigelb> mhall119: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/track/linaro-toolchain
<mhall119> pretty
<nigelb> hah
<mhall119> have i mentioned that I hate render.py?
<nigelb> yes, join the club. cjohnston will give you your formal orientation
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> if I had time, I'd order us all t-shirts for UDS that say "I hate render.py"
<nigelb> oh, I can get it done ;)
<mhall119> but you can't get to UDS
<nigelb> I can post it
<joey> jcastro: dude you're not in the system for uds-o!
<joey> lol
<jcastro> eh?
<jcastro> in launchpad?
<joey> summit
<joey> there's no uds-o entry for you
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> oh wut
<joey> You were invited to a private linaro meeting about UDS... a "what could we do better" meeting
<jcastro> I wasn't registered in launchpad
<jcastro> weird
<jcastro> I registered the day I made it
<jcastro> joey: I'm not the summit guy
<jcastro> that's all you
<joey> I see K through N but no O
<jcastro> I just regged
<jcastro> give it an hour
<joey> http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/attendee/?q=castro
<joey> :-)
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> now I need to recheck my sessions
<jcastro> It means I haven't been conflict resolutioned this whole time
<jcastro> (nice grammer Castro)
<jcastro> and spelling apparently
<mhall119> lol
<nigelb> hahah
<nigelb> mhall119: is the linaro summit instance supposed to have linaro_only in request.GET automatically?
<nigelb> mhall119: if so, how do I set that?
<nigelb> *if not so
<mhall119> joey: do any meetings in linary-toolchain track have a % symbol in their name or description?
<mhall119> nigelb: I think LINARO_ONLY is in settings.py
<mhall119> not in the requests
<nigelb> mhall119: ah
<mhall119> and it get set depending on environment variables
<joey> mhall119: surely not in the name but maybe in the desc. I can check
<mhall119> joey: that might be causing our error...
 * joey checks
 * nigelb --> sleep
<joey> mhall119: the blueprints I can see don't seem to have a % in the desc. It should be forbidden in the name but not the desc
<mhall119> joey: whatever meeting is causing the problem, it looks to be scheduled for the 11th
<joey> lol
<joey> this is great  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o?searchtext=%25
<mhall119> can you just check which linaro-toolchain tracked meetings are scheduled for the 11th?
<mhall119> Daviey: can I just get access to the summit admin?
<mhall119> I promise not to break stuff
<joey> I just went through all the toolchain ones
<joey> are you able to pin it down further?
<mhall119> just that it's one of the ones on the 11th
<mhall119> can you give me their blueprint urls?
<jcastro> mhall119: I can add you to admin
<jcastro> what's your username?
<mhall119> jcastro: mhall119
<jcastro> mhall119: we need to talk about ACLs for this thing at some point
<jcastro> I've just been adding people over the years
<joey> mhall119: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o?searchtext=linaro-toolchain
<mhall119> jcastro: extauth, ftw
<jcastro> I would like to inherit permissions from the ubuntu project too
<joey> btw, I've just filed this after speaking with the LP team.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/777357
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 777357 in launchpad "Searches containing a percent sign generates an oops" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> so like, if your TB or coredev you should be able to move a session for crying out loud
<AlanBell> yay \o/
<AlanBell> I was just about to throw a strop about the continued lack of etherpad
<AlanBell> and it is there \o/
<jcastro> and if you're in kubuntu and your session is kubuntu oriented then that sorts that
<jcastro> things like that
<mhall119> joey: http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/meeting/16429/
<mhall119> in the wiki url, there is a %
<mhall119> that might be it
<joey> I'll change it and we'l see
<joey> mhall119: yay!
<joey> that was it
<mhall119> you can probably replace %20 with + in the url and have it work
<mhall119> also, I'd like to once again state how absolutely horrible render.py is
<joey> mhall119: however now this is busted  http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/track/linaro-toolchain/
<AlanBell> so who has the admin password for pad.ubuntu.com?
<jcastro> whoever set it up
<jcastro> I didn't even know that was up!
<mhall119> joey: it could be that it's still just in cache
<mhall119> joey: the per-track view caches chunks of html, including the one that was causing the problem, it'll probably sort itself out once the cache expires
<joey> mhall119: could be. Next run fix it maybe?
<mhall119> not sure when cache gets dumped, depends on what it's using I think
<mhall119> restarting the django processes would do it if it's in-memory
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/community-o-accessibility-team/ needs the hashtag plugin turned on
<jcastro> AlanBell: real close, I doubt we'll have time to stress test, I hope they overprovisioned the HW
<salgado> joey, so, it turns out we can't do what I'd suggested. the only thing I think we can do is redirect to summit.l.o when somebody clicks on a linaro track
<joey> salgado: ok. I've got it on the linaro summit enhancements page for next round. Maybe when life isn't so stressful we can take another look at it
<joey> salgado: thanks for checking
<jono> I love http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFXP-eEVVXg so much
<salgado> joey, np
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I just found the best Unity comment so far
<jcastro> "You want me to use what? Let me tell you this young man,we Australopithecines have been making and using the same tried and true stone axes for over a million years.Why would anyone want to ruin a good thing by putting a wooden handle on it?"
<jcastro> jono: omg
<jcastro> jono: his facial expressions make it look like he's really singing that
<jono> jcastro, amazing, eh?
<jono> jcastro, check it out at 1.34
<jcastro> jono: also, I came to a realization
<jcastro> I was watching the Rush documentary and Vinnie Paul is in it
<jcastro> now with him in mind....
<jcastro> Tell me this isn't JFo: http://img.listal.com/image/373308/600full-vinnie-paul.jpg
<JFo> dude, I should cut my goatee down to look like his
<JFo> :-)
<jcastro> you need to get that double side thing going
<JFo> heh
<jcastro> http://pulpmagazinelive.com/main/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/0424vinniepaul.jpg
<jcastro> dude
<JFo> that reminds me, I need some do rags :)
<jcastro> I will pay you like ... 20 bucks
<jcastro> if you show up to UDS like that
<JFo> I'd need to dye my hair
<JFo> and grow out the beard
<JFo> hmmm
<JFo> and I don't have a nose ring
<JFo> :-)
<JFo> jcastro, maybe I can hook that up for 11.11 :)
<czajkowski> can someone find charlie S in canonical IS at UDS and give him a hg from me and buy him a pint on me, he really has made dealing with Is for locteam issues sooooo easy this cycle!
<JFo> I have dibs on the pint :-)
<JFo> someone else gets to hug him :-P
<JFo> hmm, I guess P is happening in October... dunno why I was thinking it was in Nov
<JFo> so strike that 11.11 and make it 11.10
<JFo> :-P
<jcastro> czajkowski: I owe him too, I'll get him one on your behalf!
<popey> Withhold the beer from Charlie until the wiki is fixed!
<popey> or
<popey> give him double portions of beer and get him to just shut it down
<czajkowski> lol
<jcastro> "haha, this beer is from laura." then when he starts drinking in I pour one in his lap "and this one is from popey"
<czajkowski> the man has made dealign with lcooteam RTs so much easier
<popey> haha
<jcastro> is laura coming back on uupc?
<czajkowski> jcastro: there are no outstanding RTs are there that you've not assigned to us are there ?
<czajkowski> laura is always on uupc :):)
<czajkowski> I only stand in if she's not in to keep the laura balance
<popey> we may need you soon
<popey> T&L on hols
<popey> so might have to record at popey towers
<czajkowski> I also owe popey caKe
<popey> hows the laptop?
<czajkowski> popey: lets hope I still live in the UK shall we :s
<popey> you using unity 2d or 3d?
<popey> get a job you bum!
<czajkowski> popey: perfect skyped the mothership and princess perfectly
<popey> yay
<czajkowski> default to 3d I think
<czajkowski> popey: you can also lord it over evan you got it working ;)
<popey> haha
<czajkowski> but Gorgamon has risen :D
<AlanBell> a short staffed popey towers recording you say, hmm
<czajkowski> should just have an alans show
<czajkowski> I can point and laugh then
 * JFo has some music you can use.
<AlanBell> that has been on the cards for a while
<JFo> it is sort of reminiscent of clown music :-)
 * czajkowski is gonna miss JFo rapping with drink in hiim this year 
<czajkowski> :s
<JFo> czajkowski, dunno if I am going to do it this year
<popey> AlanBell: might need you too :)
<JFo> seriously debating giving it a rest for this release
<JFo> all the singing, etc. that is
<JFo> maybe just do the dj stuff
<JFo> this cycle has wrecked me
<czajkowski> JFo: we both know fill you u with enough beer it's gonna happen
<czajkowski> :)
<JFo> we shall see
<czajkowski> why did someone have to show the mothership skype
<czajkowski> now I'm signined in she leaves me messages
<czajkowski> :s
<JFo> big momma is watchin' you
<AlanBell> popey: yeah, I think another visit to the podcast would be fun
<AlanBell> not for a specific interview or anything, but just to cause general mayhem throughout
<popey> yes
<popey> that
<czajkowski> as long as it doesnt clash witha  oco counciil meeting :)
<czajkowski> god damn virgin friggign lagging
<mhall119> for some reason I find "god damn virgin friggign" hilarious
<JFo> lol
<czajkowski> mhall119: now imagine my irish accent :)
<mhall119> since I met you in person, I read all your IRC comments with an irish accent
<mhall119> which, by the way, makes them infinitely more entertaining
<czajkowski> hehehe
<czajkowski> so glad I can entertain you via irc my dear :)
<mhall119> similarly, I read all akgraner's comments with a southern accent
<czajkowski> DANG! :D
<mhall119> czajkowski: ;)
 * JFo begins to worry
 * popey shouts POTATO! in czajkowskispeak
<mhall119> JFo: I haven't heard you talk enough to associate an accent with you
<JFo> :)
<czajkowski> oi leave my tatties out of this!
<popey> o_O
<popey> moving on.
<mhall119> wow, that's sounds inappropriate
<czajkowski> I've tried to explain my onession with mashed potatoes and ketchup to jon
<czajkowski> he thinkns I'm odd
<czajkowski> mhall119: popey tatties/potatoes
<popey> He is somewhat right.
<mhall119> czajkowski: sure sure
<popey> hah
 * mhall119 is really tempted to post "god damn frigging virgins, leave my tatties out of this!" on Facebook
<czajkowski> http://patientgardener.wordpress.com/2008/08/04/first-tatties/
<czajkowski> mhall119: do :)
<mhall119> I suspect I'd get myself in trouble
<czajkowski> just exlain to herself tis me :)
<czajkowski> jono: is our call in 35 m iins or 1hr 35 mins
<czajkowski> I relaly hate DST!
<jono> czajkowski, 35
<czajkowski> yay I can stay awake :D
<czajkowski> getting old you know
<AlanBell> Daviey: any reason I shouldn't blog about pad.ubuntu.com in summit right now?
<jcastro> AlanBell: it's 10:28 in Budapest
<jcastro> he is likely drunk
<JFo> I hope he is
<AlanBell> that is a fair piotn
<AlanBell> point
<jcastro> it's Daviey
 * AlanBell hits the publish button
<jcastro> there would be something wrong otherwise
<JFo> true, hence my hopes :-)
<jcastro> I am addicted to these lifesaver gummies
<jcastro> they're like the candy
<jcastro> but gummi like the bears
<AlanBell> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/05/04/taking-notes/
<jcastro> AlanBell: carriage returns please!
 * AlanBell splits it into 3
<jcastro> AlanBell: hah you've motivated me to start filling in the notes
<joey> jcastro: do you know if I rename an approved spec, will summit pick up that rename or do I need to do it manually?
<joey> well I know what I renamed so I'll just update it
<jcastro> it handles renames
<AlanBell> if the slug of a session changes then the pad URL will change
<AlanBell> which is mostly fine
<AlanBell> jcastro: look below the pad, see the community summary for tuesday link?
<joey> hmm ok, so I have 4 sessions for 3 blueprints
<AlanBell> that is jono's notes for the day
<jcastro> looking
<joey> let's see if the scheduler fixes it
<jcastro> AlanBell: god dude
<jcastro> that is BRILLIANT
<AlanBell> so the track leads need to know about that
<AlanBell> and everyone running sessions should be able to go put a one liner summary of the session I guess
<jono> czajkowski, can we start now?
<czajkowski> jono: sure
<joey> jcastro: I told Stephen that despite being the linaro-other-o track lead that I'm doing so much other stuff that my track lead shirt should just say "Linaro" :-)
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> joey: you do what I do, you make sure the track leads can schedule
<joey> besides, a purple shirt that says "other" might be confusing
<jcastro> joey: heh
<joey> I think you should /nick from jcastro to castrol. :-)  You make the engine run without seizing
<jcastro> I am liquid engineering
<jcastro> jono: what mic do you use in the studio for your calls? I want to upgrade to something nicer than my webcam
<joey> jcastro: liquid engineering? Huh. I guess you do run on beer. :-)
<popey> jcastro: I use a blue snowball
<jcastro> popey: oh do those work well?
<popey> yes
<popey> perfect
<jcastro> they look awesome for sure
<popey> yeah
<popey> nice not to be tethered to a headset
<jcastro> how do you mount that?
<popey> on a stand
<jcastro> like a little stand? or like a huge arm thing that swivels?
<popey> desktop one
<jcastro> or like a bigger stand
<popey> small
<popey> one mo
<jcastro> http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Snowball-Ringer-Package--Textured/dp/B001THR8K8/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1304542888&sr=8-8
<jcastro> like that?
<popey> i have that ringer
<popey> but you dont need it
<jcastro> what does it do?
<popey> isolate desk noise
<jcastro> also how close do you need to be?
<jcastro> OOOOHHHH
<popey> i can me some distance away
<popey> like 10 inches
<popey> it can be next to your screen
<popey> or right in front of your face
<popey> wanna skype and I'll give you an idea of what it sounds like wherever i put it
<cjohnston> what is still broken?
<cjohnston> everything?
<joey> jcastro: any sage advice on how to get guidebook to display my schedule? I don't see a place to put an ical link
<cjohnston> joey: i dont think that feature works yes
<cjohnston> yet
<joey> ah thanks cjohnston
<joey> kinda like "hide sessions not for me" :-)
 * joey laughs.
<cjohnston> But we dont control the guidebook stuff
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> Sitting at jfk with kenvandine
<cjohnston> joey: does linaro toolchain have anything scheduled for it yet?
<jcastro> cjohnston: are you going early?
<cjohnston> Kinda... I'm going to croatia
<joey> cjohnston: yes
<cjohnston> and now wed is screwed up
<joey> oh I bet I know why
<joey> I removed the offending wiki page from the tool and it brought it back in from the spec
<cjohnston> why
<joey> yep
<joey> ok wed should be working. lemme fix the spec
<cjohnston> wednesday works
<cjohnston> jcastro: does Rikki not have an LP account?
<jcastro> not sure
<cjohnston> akgraner: ^
<akgraner> I thought she did one sec let me check
<akgraner> yep rkite
<akgraner> why do you ask?
<joey> spec fixed
<cjohnston> she isnt shoing up on summit as crew
<joey> I've put that file into the whiteboard. Hopefully it won't break it there
<joey> for your logs, the offending spec is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro-toolchain-misc/+spec/linaro-toolchain-o-stm-introduction
<cjohnston> akgraner: Doesn't look like rkite is registered as attending uds-o in LP
<cjohnston> joey: still having an issue with -toolchain
<akgraner> Can I just reg her or does she need to do it?
<cjohnston> She has to be logged in AFAIK
<cjohnston> https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o
<cjohnston> maybe you can
<akgraner> cjohnston, I'll have her email marianna about it
<akgraner> she is in Germany right now - and ask her to reg...
<akgraner> is it hampering anything you are working on?
<akgraner> or did you just notice it
<cjohnston> akgraner: there is a register someone else link.. wonder if it would work
<cjohnston> just noticed it
<akgraner> ahh
<cjohnston> we have crew listed now on summit, so since she is crewing it would be nice to have her on there
<akgraner> then I'll tell her and let her deal with it then - thanks! :-)
<cjohnston> ty
<akgraner> time to take pgraner to the airport  :-(
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> We are sitting at JFK now
<joey> cjohnston: the track? yeah it's the cache. It'll fix itself during the next run
<cjohnston> ok.. cool
<joey> cjohnston: assuming the % in the whiteboard doesn't rebreak it again :-)
<cjohnston> So we can blame joey on this one.. hehe
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> Hope it all works
<joey> I'll just need to check in 50 mins or so
<cjohnston> jcastro: did you see that pad.ubuntu..com exists?
<cjohnston> maybe just one . tho
<cjohnston> wednesday is broken again
<AlanBell> cjohnston: yeah, it is awesome that it got done
<AlanBell> do you know who put it up and has access to turn on plugins and add themes?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-05
<popey> jono: their audience is harsh! :)
<jono> popey, which audience?
<popey> the show you were just on :)
<jono> oh I didnt see the channel
<jono> what did they say?
<popey> being pretty rude about you
<jono> what did they say?
<popey> that you avoid questions, company man, shill, that kind of thing :(
<jono> popey, do you have a log?
<jono> lol
<jono> sounds like pretty spot-on feedback
<popey> heh
<jono> I am a total shill, use Ubuntu, and buy from Canonical
<popey> they know you so well ;)
<jono> occupational hazard with this line of work, some will think you are a shill
<popey> was fun to watch btw
<jono> :-)
<popey> yeah, I get it a lot
<jono> think I did an OK job with it?
<popey> until people realise I dont actually work for canonical
<popey> yes
<jono> hehe
<popey> some people on sounder had a pop at me because i work for canonical
<popey> then sladen pointed out I dont
<jono> haha
<popey> kinda shut them up :)
<jono> its all fun
<popey> :)
<jono> change is controvertial
<jono> but change is also important
<jono> :-)
<popey> ok, i have something rocking working!
<popey> a usb stick which contains multiple iso images
<jono> sweet!
<popey> so i can boot off any of them and install any release
<popey> gonna copy the whole repo onto the stick too
<popey> so it can do a full install whilst offline, and install drivers and crap
<popey> happy happy
<jono> oh nice!
<pleia2> popey: we can start a fake canonical employees club (I get it too)
<popey> how about a launchpad group called not-canonical ?
<jono> pleia2, LP team!
<popey> nice and simple
<jono> hah
<pleia2> haha
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical
<popey> open or moderated team do you think?
<popey> check on people as they apply
<popey> make it nice and exclusive ;)
<AlanBell> don't want any canoncial people sneaking in
<AlanBell> canonical
<popey> ok, moderated it is!
<popey> we need a canonical logo crossed out
<AlanBell> heh
<pleia2> hehe
<AlanBell> I have this http://mumble.libertus.co.uk:59125/ working with orca
<AlanBell> or any Ubuntu application that uses speech dispatcher
<Technoviking> popey: can I join, can I can I
<pleia2> Technoviking: you can!
<Technoviking> pleia2: Yay!!!
<duanedesign> In Unity what is the name for the Ubuntu Logo on the top left that launches Dash when you click it?
<AlanBell> the BFB duanedesign
<nigelb> Morning!
<AlanBell> hi nigelb
<AlanBell> any visa yet?
<nigelb> AlanBell: none, I have to call them in some time. Not much hope though
<duanedesign> morning nigelb
<nigelb> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> thanks AlanBell
<duanedesign> AlanBell: i have one more you might be able to help me with
<duanedesign> The Menu to to the right of the Me Menu. Is that still the Fast User Switcher?
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses diagram at the top of this is handy
<AlanBell> but I am not sure of the answer to that question
<duanedesign> cool thanks
<popey> session menu duanedesign ?
<duanedesign> that sounds good
<nigelb> hey dholbach
<nigelb> hows budapest?
<nigelb> morning dpm
<dholbach> great - thanks
<dpm> morning nigelb
<dpm> hey dholbach!
<nigelb> dpm: bah, got confused with channels :)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<dpm> no worries nigelb :)
<jono> dpm, done
<kim0> morning everyone
<dpm> cool, thanks jono!
<nigelb> morning kim0
<kim0> nigelb: hey
<nigelb> kim0: are you in Budapest already? :)
<kim0> nigelb: nah :) going on Sun
<nigelb> kim0: aha
<AlanBell> Daviey: any idea if pad.ubuntu.com has got the 16 people/pad default restriction lifted
<AlanBell> and is it on a beefy server?
<AlanBell> (by which I don't mean one running Fedora+1)
<nigelb> AlanBell: Didn't beefy lose the race?
<AlanBell> dunno, I don't keep track
<nigelb> I remember jono saying he was saddened that beefy lost the race :p
<AlanBell> apparently it will be "Verne"
<nigelb> as in jules verne?
<jono> alright, I best get to bed, up in 6 houtd
<jono> hours
<jono> night all!
<nigelb> night jono
<jussi> nini jono
<AlanBell> http://lxnews.org/2011/04/12/fedora-16-release-name-chosen/
<jussi> AlanBell: awww
<nigelb> aha
 * dpm steps out for ~1h, bbl
<jono> nigelb, http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/05/05/loco-directory-next-steps/
<nigelb> jono: I thought you slept :p
<nigelb> jono: I like the ideas :)
<jono> going to bed now
<jono> :-)
<jussi> Hrm, does anyone know of an issue tracker that takes emails, makes them into an issue, and provides an interface for both the person who raised the issue to be conversed with, as well as a backstage area for the team dealing with the issue? Im thinking something like that could be useful for the various councils - CC, IRCC, FC, Techboard etc
<jussi> Id also be interested in any other ideas that might work better?
<czajkowski> jussi: we just create a private bug once we get the mail
<czajkowski> working well for us
<jussi> czajkowski: yeah, we have our own tracker also (not using LP currently), but I wonder if there is anything better.
<czajkowski> we use LP
<daker> jussi, you mean something like a helpdesk
<AlanBell> jussi: osticket
<daker> AlanBell, jussi https://github.com/rossp/django-helpdesk/
<AlanBell> http://osticket.com/
<nhandler> jussi: Using rt might also work a bit better for us. We could then have people simply email the rt email address
<popey> be nice not to have lots of different solutions
<popey> also be nice to have lp integration
<jussi> nhandler: yeah, rt is a bit strange - perhaps osticket or helpdesk might suit us better. But I would like to have some ability to share with other councils also.
<czajkowski> jussi: LP so
<jussi> czajkowski: LP still doens do all of what Id like it to.
<popey> indeed, LP isnt a ticket system
<czajkowski> fair enough
<nhandler> jussi: RT isnt perfect, but it does tend to work (which is why it is used so much, note that even the canonical sysadmins use it)
<jussi> canonical sysadmins PFFFT :P : P
<mhall119> morning
<akgraner> installed guidebook on my phone  - that's pretty neat, read David's post on it - now to make sure I don't end up on anything other than the UDS wifi ...
<vish> popey: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/not-canonical_aubergine.png or http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/not-canonical_aubergine_orange.png
<popey> awesome!
<nigelb> I personally like the first one
<popey> done
<popey> thanks!
<vish> popey: for the small size : http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/not-canonical_aubergine_14.png or http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1325768/not-canonical_aubergine_orange14.png
<nigelb> I wonder if we can add a patch to greasemonkey scripts. I mean there is no point. the people who run greasemonkey scripts probably know who is who anyway
<popey> vish: Do you work for Canonical?
<vish> popey: lol. nope :D
<popey> There. That's the extensive checking done.
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> AlanBell: so did the Ukites vote out the queen yet? :p
<AlanBell> that is not *exactly* what we are voting on today
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical
<jcastro> hahah
<jcastro> brilliant!
<nigelb> jcastro: heh
<jcastro> oh, I see you guys have been talking about that already
<nigelb> jcastro: no entry for you though :p
<nigelb> jcastro: popey started it :p
<popey> :)
<popey> #blamepopey
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> talk to persia
<jcastro> I posted on nixternal's blog that he was an employee
<jcastro> but I guess he is not
<popey> yeah :)
<vish> nooo! isnt it  #blamepleia2 this time ?;p
<nigelb> jcastro: wait, what?
<vish>  <pleia2> popey: we can start a fake canonical employees club (I get it too)
<popey> not sure what to do about contractors
<nigelb> jcastro: persia is confusing :p
<vish> i guess popey just likes being blamed ;p
<jcastro> he's being pedantic
<AlanBell> well from time to time people could be expelled from the group
<jcastro> dpm: you had some question about scheduling yesterday?
<jcastro> Daviey: around?
<popey> well, i was a contractor for canonical once
<popey> for a short while
<popey> but I am not now, so that's okay :)
<popey> AlanBell: good point, I like the idea of expelling you
<popey> uh, I mean, people
<jcastro> annoying thing of the day: people telling others to install the "ccsm" package
<nigelb> we're only talking about current.
<nigelb> so, popey is allowed for now :p
<popey> jcastro: why?
<nigelb> what is ccsm?
<popey> compizconfig-settings-manager
<dpm> jcastro, yes: if I need particular sessions to be scheduled on a particular day (i.e. the translations roundtable to be scheduled before any other translations sessions), what do I need to do?
<AlanBell> why is that annoying?
<dpm> kim0, I think you were interested in that too ^^
<AlanBell> apart from unity not playing nice with other bits of compiz?
<kim0> dpm: yeah thanks
<jcastro> AlanBell: it's not the package name, so it doesn't exist
<AlanBell> orly?
<jcastro> dpm: do you see "Edit" on the top of the page?
<AlanBell> !info ccsm
<popey> ahhh
<vish> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<jcastro> AlanBell: yeah, the package name is actually ^
<popey> jcastro: get an SRU for a metapackage :)
<dpm> jcastro, just a sec, let me have a look...
<jcastro> nah
<jcastro> we need to get someone to fix up simple-ccsm and adapt it for unity
<jcastro> so that I never have to see "real" ccsm ever again
<AlanBell> oh OK the package name is indeed the long version, then you have to wonder why the command isn't the same
<AlanBell> compiz<tab><tab> doesn't find it
<jcastro> yeah the binary is ccsm
<vish> actually searching ccsm in synpatic gives the package
<jcastro> yeah but didn't we remove synaptic yet?
<vish> "ccsm"*
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, I can see the edit link
<jcastro> dpm: ok, click on that
<jcastro> then you'll see a sidebar
<jcastro> move the session onto that, then click "read only" to lock the page again (it's where the edit button was
<jcastro> then go to the day you want, click edit, drag the session to where you want it from the sidebar
<jcastro> then click read only
<jussi> jcastro: but surely you dont expect everyone to give out the full package name... like if I said to you "install chromium" you think you would find it?
<jcastro> basically, the sidebar is your little jumbling ground
<vish> hmm,  searching "ccsm" in Software Center also finds it..
<jcastro> jussi: if the answer is "sudo apt-get install ccsm" then yes, I expect it to be correct.
<jcastro> if it's "find ccsm in your package manager" then that's fine
<dpm> jcastro, cool, I'll do that
<jussi> jcastro: oh, well thats different
<jcastro> dpm: once you move it summit won't touch it
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<jcastro> nice, 86 results of "sudo apt-get install ccsm" in the forums that I can't fix
<nigelb> jcastro: SELECT * FROM... ;)
<nigelb> jcastro: Bribie IS today!
<nigelb> *bribe
<popey> forums suck :)
<popey> ahem
<jcastro> joey: ping
<joey> jcastro: howdy
<vish> popey: time to shut it down! ;)
 * JFo has so much to do today it physically hurts me
 * Pendulum hugs JFo 
 * JFo hugs Pendulum 
<JFo> thanks :)
<Pendulum> :D
<Pendulum> you're welcome :)
<jcastro> nigelb: feature request
<jcastro> nigelb: when doing event-weeks can we have the bot announce in here as well?
<JFo> nigelb, I dare you to just say DENIED!! ;-P
<jcastro> (for next time, forget about this week)
<JFo> heh
<JFo>  *JFo has changed his nick to Evil_JFo
<JFo> j/k
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> duanedesign: you're next!
<duanedesign> thanks jorge
<jcastro> akgraner: do you know valorie zimmermann's IRC?
<vish> jcastro: valorie
<jcastro> ah, ta
<Technoviking> morning all
<mhall119> vish: deceptive
<vish> totally.. ;)
<akgraner> jcastro, valorie
<doctormo> Morning
<Technoviking> jcastro: notice the top bar is cropped for me at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/
<JFo> there is a black line between the words for me
<jono> kim0, hey
<jono> free to chat in a few?
<kim0> jono: howdy .. yeah sure
<jono> kim0, will call in a few mins
<jono> kim0, rebooting and then will call
<kim0> sure
<mhall119> Technoviking: grab a screenshot and file a bug
<jono> kim0, one sec, mic problem
<kim0> okie
<kim0> even the invincible jono gets mic problems too :)
<jono> lol
<jcastro> Technoviking: file a bug on lp:summit with a screenshot
<jcastro> Technoviking: but clean your cache first and check just in case
<Technoviking> jcastro: will do
<Technoviking> jcastro: maybe be something in chrome-unstable, looks fine in chrome-beta and Firefox
<jcastro> ah I'm on stable
<joey> jcastro: I've got a request for public panel session after the last meeting on Monday. Is there someway to do that? Just announce in the morning?
<joey> jcastro: "working with maintainers in the Linux kernel" with actual kernel maintainers.  6pm to 7pm.  Problem is that we have some evening activities on those days
<jcastro> yeah do it after and announce
<jcastro> we can announce during the plenary times
<joey> jcastro: ok. thanks. I'm only showing Wed and Thurs evening free at the moment
<jcastro> joey: yeah, but remember different audiences
<jcastro> people who like kernel panels likely won't care about an open house. :)
<jono> jcastro, any idea how I stream music from Banshee with DAAP?
<jcastro> as a server?
<jono> yep
<jono> I used the RB plugin before
<jcastro> it doesn't do it natively, install "tangerine"
<jono> I want to listen to tunes from my PS3
<jcastro> which is like a little standalone thing
<jcastro> yeah you want tangerine
<jono> ok, I just run it and it works?
<jcastro> yeah you define the dir
<jcastro> for mucis
<jono> unlike mediatomb
<jono> lol
<jcastro> er, music, and the one for videos
<jcastro> yeah
<AlanBell> would be good to get some more unity people along to this on the wednesday evening http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/949/detail/
<jono> sweet
<jono> thanks, pal
<jcastro> I told mpt we need a system level upnp/daap/sharing thing
<jcastro> it's dumb that it's app specific
<jcastro> it should be desktop wide.
<jcastro> "I have my stuff, share with devices in my house."
<joey> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> jono: leave a review, I haven't tried it in a while
<jono> wow this tangerine thing provides no feedback at all
<jcastro> I think it does
<jcastro> I think it's a panel applet though
<jono> oh :-/
 * jcastro checks now
<paultag> jcastro: http://askubuntu.com/questions/26011/are-there-any-plans-to-create-a-standard-based-on-libunity
<paultag> jcastro: one of my buddies asked that, care to give it some love?
<doctormo> How are you paultag?
<paultag> doctormo: well, thanks!
<jcastro> jono: dang, it's not an applet either
<jcastro> I think it just runs, maybe run it in a terminal first?
<jcastro> then set up the PS3 so you get the scrolling stuff from the app in the terminal
<doctormo> Contextless chat! w00t
<paultag> jcastro: pertty perrty please! :)
<doctormo> paultag: How's projects?
<paultag> doctormo: pretty good :) and yourself?
<jcastro> paultag: I don't know what he wants for an answer, he accepted it and the guy who wrote it answered it
<paultag> jcastro: he asked my opinion about it, and I figured you'd have insight
<jcastro> paultag: I kind of follow where kamstrup leads
<paultag> ok
<jcastro> paultag: ask me after UDS
<jcastro> it's on my "to talk about" list
<paultag> jcastro: k
<paultag> jcastro: thanks man
<jcastro> I know that some other docks have like a common API they are working on
<jono> jcastro, it seems to have added my songs, but can't be detected
<jcastro> jono: it's always just worked for me.
<jono> odd
<jcastro> I don't have a PS3 though, I mean from ubuntu to ubuntu computer
<jono> does it work in Natty?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> works for me right now
<jcastro> do you see the thing at the bottom of banshee
<jcastro> "Shared Music"?
<doctormo> paultag: Finally managed to get natty working, on a hp mini the center was given yeaterday. I'm very fashionably late to this party.
<jcastro> on the bottom left
<paultag> doctormo: wooo! :)
<paultag> doctormo: BBL, need to run, last day of classes
<jono> jcastro, you mean in Banshee on the same machine I run tangerine from?
<doctormo> paultag: It's nice, but finding applications is bad design. Sure np, bye!
<jcastro> jono: on banshee
<jcastro> jono: it will also show up on the machien you're running it from
<jono> right, it is still sucking in songs right now, I restarted it
<jcastro> O_O
<jono> it seems to load songs whenever you start it which is a bit pointless
<jcastro> how many songs?
<jono> erm...a few ;-)
<jono> you have seen my music collection :-)
<jcastro> like, a few thousand or like dozens of thousands?
<jcastro> I have 3k songs and it's almost instant
 * JFo has 64K songs... still using rhythmbox though
<jcastro> jono: we need to convince someone on desktop that integrating rygel at the desktop level would be a nice win here.
<jcastro> but so far it's been "nice idea jorge, who's gonna do it?"
<jcastro> if you want to help me find someone to work on  that it's pretty straight forward
<jono> jcastro, I am not sure many users need this
<jcastro> we have all the stuff we need in the archive, just needs the glue
<jono> it is pretty niche
<jcastro> jono: everyone has xboxes and ps3's and wii's, you'd be surprised
<jcastro> and we're the only OS that doesn't do it ootb
<jono> good point
<jcastro> even windows does upnp ootb
<jono> propose a blueprint
<jono> talk to the desktop team and crack some heads :-)
<jono> jcastro, you want to talk to Jason Warner
<jcastro> I'm not to the propose stage, I need to find someone who is willing to work
<JFo> I'll have my music with me so we can maybe test some stuff if you want
<jcastro> I wanted zeenix to do it but he went off and got a job. :p
<doctormo> jcastro: What is rygel?
<jcastro> http://live.gnome.org/Rygel
<jono> jono@forge:~$ tangerine
<jono> 2011-05-05 09:16:46,548 INFO Tangerine started
<jono> 2011-05-05 09:16:46,572 INFO Server name: jono's Music
<jono> 2011-05-05 09:16:46,724 INFO Adding songs in '/home/jono/Music'
<jono> 2011-05-05 09:21:34,548 INFO Finished adding songs
<jono> 2011-05-05 09:21:34,549 INFO Loaded plugin 'file'
<jono> 2011-05-05 09:21:34,549 INFO Loaded plugin 'session'
<jono> no servers detected, no shared thing in Banshee
<jono> do I need to allow Avahi to share data from the machine or something?
<jcastro> it should already do that
<jcastro> did you shut that off explicitly at some point?
<jono> nope
<jono> weird
<jcastro> :-/
<jcastro> does it work on the same machine at least?
<jono> how do I test the same machine?
<jcastro> run tangerine
<jcastro> and then run banshee on the same machine
<jcastro> (banshee recognizes clients right away, even if they're on the same machine)
<jcastro> jono: I got to go to lunch w/ jill, bbiab.
<jono> jcastro, dont see it, no worries, have fun
<jcastro> jono: basically you need to determine if it's tangerine or the network part.
<jono> seems like the tangerine part
 * jono installs Rhythmbox
<doctormo> Looks interesting jcastro, I set up a upnp app to play files on an xbox.
<doctormo> (not my xbox, I do have some standards of taste)
<scott-work> james_w`:  ping
<AlanBell> jcastro: any idea who set up pad.ubuntu.com?
<jcastro> probably elmo & crew in budapest
<jcastro> I've still heard nothing back from Daviey
<jussi> dont worry, he is just ignoring you :P :P :P
<mhall119> lol
<czajkowski> jcastro: are you about?
<jcastro> yep
<czajkowski> jcastro: how do I add the reddit lens?
<jcastro> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/install-unity-reddit-lens-in-ubuntu-deb.html
<jcastro> this guy has a deb
<jcastro> but typical warning applies
<jcastro> ajmitch is working on the packaging, but the builders are a bit behind right now
 * jcastro is keep to put it in extras
<czajkowski> iok
<james_w`> hi scott-work
<scott-work> hi james_w` , i believe cory kontros contacted you about the ubuntustudio-dev code in launchpad
<scott-work> james_w`: were you able to help him with an answer by chance?
<james_w`> scott-work, I don't remember seeing that
<scott-work> james_w`:  my apologies, i should introduce myself, i'm scott lavender, project lead for ubuntu studio
<james_w`> scott-work, what's the problem?
<scott-work> james_w`: it appears that the code in launchpad isn't currently owned by ubuntustudio-dev and when we branch something it gives us an incorrect source directory
<james_w`> hmm
<james_w`> that does ring a bell actually, but I can't remember the details
<james_w`> scott-work, could you point me to the branch that you are referring to?
<scott-work> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/ubuntustudio-default-settings/UbuntuStudio
<scott-work> james_w`: the source directory ends up being "UbuntuStudio" rather than the package name and version
<james_w`> ah
<scott-work> james_w`: cory was also finding code owned by Ubuntu on another page as well
<scott-work> james_w`: this one i believe:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntustudio-default-settings
<james_w`> scott-work, it looks like it is owned by ubuntustudio-dev, so you should be able to change it
<scott-work> james_w`:  can you help me understand the other ubuntustudio-default-settings owned by Ubuntu (the last link)?
<james_w`> scott-work, that's the page for the package in ubuntu.
<james_w`> I'm not sure I understand what the issue is yet
<scott-work> james_w`: oh, it's more or less a mirror to get it into the repositories?
<scott-work> james_w`: to be honest, i'm only peripherally involved with this particular problem but i think it might be just a misunderstanding and a slight bit of ignorance
<james_w`> scott-work, the link you provide is to the package in the repository
<jcastro> jono: http://uds.ubuntu.com/social-events/
<jcastro> this has the list of sponsors and parties
<scott-work> james_w`: once i get home (and on a ubuntu machine) i can validate my last statement ;)
<james_w`> ok
<scott-work> james_w`:  sorry for the trouble and thank you for your time
<james_w`> scott-work, no problem
<jono> jcastro, I know that - I needed to know when Cezz wants them to be thanked
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I was thinking in the intro would make sense
<jcastro> "and we'd like to thank our sponsors ...."
<jcastro> "Jackson Guitars, Fender Amps .... and of course, Amazon Web Services!"
<jono> jcastro, thats what I said in the email
<jono> so makes sense
<jono> jcastro, quick call?
<jcastro> yep
<jcastro> one sec, let me turn down the METAL.
<jono> ditto
<jono> jcastro, will call your phone
<jcastro> ok
<jussi> Argh, I remember I was going to bring something to UDS for someone... but far out, cant remember what it was now...
<czajkowski> curly wurlys :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: http://pix.ie/czajkowski/2305378/size/800
<czajkowski> :D
 * jussi drools over curly wurlies
<jussi> oh and those saltwater candies...
<czajkowski> taffey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jussi> I will of course bring a large helping of salmiakki
<jcastro> czajkowski: yeah! that looks awesome!
<czajkowski> jcastro: it does and it's been RT'd now again and again
<jcastro> jono: oh hey noticed a problem
<jcastro> jono: the cert guys made their bps cert-o-blah
<jcastro> which doesn't get on the schedule
<jcastro> do you know if the cert guys are just doing normal blueprints for 11.04 or if they expect to have sessions?
<jono> jcastro, hardware cert folks?
<jcastro> victor's group it looks like
<jcastro> a bunch filed by krafty, etc.
<jcastro> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o
<jcastro> the ones that start with "cert-o"
<jono> jcastro, can you mail them to get them to rename them
<jono> >
<jono> ?
<jcastro> yeah, I was just wondering if you know
<jcastro> that's Victor who would  be that guy right?
<jcastro> or krafty? I am unsure who works for who in this case
 * jcastro will just ping both
<jono> jcastro, yep
<jono> victor and krafty
<jono> mail them both
<jcastro> jono: before I go
<jcastro> I want you to go here:
<jcastro> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUIO1K0W5Ag&feature=related
<jcastro> and go right to 2:21
<jcastro> and then tell me the next like minute isn't the best thing ever
<jcastro> that pick slide thing is so awesome
<jcastro> and even I can do that!
 * czajkowski does wonder about the two of ye at times :) 
<czajkowski> nutters
<jcastro> you can't even tell when they switch from lead to rhythm
<jcastro> though that's probably post-prod mixing trickery
<jono> jcastro, so awesome
<jcastro> I have this on HD, I watch it like once a week
<jcastro> the entire thing
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I love how dave is all concentrating to get it right
<jcastro> and broderick isn't even looking at his fingers or the neck
<jcastro> he's just looking at the audience since like, everything is so easy to him
<akgraner> what's the default movie player in 11.04?  totem? or something else?
<akgraner> I suppose that would be Banshee as well
<akgraner> since it does video and audio
<popey> no
<popey> totem
<akgraner> ok so when I search movie player in the dash and it comes up with "movie player" that's totem?  right?
<popey> yes
<akgraner> ahh ok..whew...
<akgraner> double checking the directions for the DVD and I was second guessing myself...:-/
<jono> I am so in love with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFXP-eEVVXg
<akgraner> jono,  you are a nut job!
<akgraner> and I mean that in the best way possible! :-p
<jono> haha
<jono> my fave bit is at 1.32
<jono> so awesome :-)
<scott-work> babies crying!!!!
<scott-work> jono: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nP3qHiLPbiE&feature=watch_response
<scott-work> this starts a little slow but kicks in after a bit
<scott-work> akgraner: i listened to your hpr interview with full circle :)
<akgraner> scott-work, those guys are so cool!
<jono> scott-work, hehe
<akgraner> I used to get all nervous for interviews like that - but now heck  - it's a fun but I have a lot of filters otherwise who knows what I might say...and now I warn people that I'll offend someone before I am through talking...
<akgraner> I think I used "dez nuts" in a conversation at pycon..that goodness no-one recorded that
<akgraner> s/that/thank
<akgraner> see I even need filters in IRC jeez...:-P
<mhall119> lol
<akgraner> I try so hard to be all lady like and nice...but somehow it just fails me...
<mhall119> can't take the army out of the soldier
<akgraner> how true that is...
<akgraner> at least I don't utter profanity like I once did...(see I even worded that all proper like and all)
<scott-work> akgraner: lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-06
<jono> cjohnston, ping?
<mhall119> jono: something I can help with?
<nigelb> mhall119: fixing the hide sessions that aren't for me aint
<nigelb> *easy
<nigelb> I'll take a poke tonight, but I don't have much hope.
<paultag> hehehehehe
<nigelb> heya paultag
<paultag> 03:17 < nigelb> I'll take a poke tonight, but I don't have much hope.
<paultag> that's getting tweeted
<nigelb> paultag: wait, what? why?
<nigelb> paultag: bah. You devil! :p
<paultag> nigelb: poke in american english == to have sex
<nigelb> paultag: *facepalm*
<paultag> :)
<IdleOne> hahahaha
<nigelb> for the record, I meant poke as in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poke_(gesture) :p
<IdleOne> that is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nigelb> paultag: lol, I think we should run bets on who's brining ubuflu this UDS :p
<paultag> https://twitter.com/#!/paultag/status/66341453986664448  <--
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<mhall119> nigelb: what's broken?
<nigelb> mhall119: Hide talks that aren't for me.
<mhall119> who broke that?
<nigelb> mhall119: Apparently, it worked on and off
<mhall119> must be something in render.py then
<nigelb> mhall119: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/05/04/%23ubuntu-community-team.html#t19:01
<mhall119> if you can't get it working by Saturday, I'll take a crack at it on my flight
<mhall119> we can always pust a new version of summit on Sunday evening
<mhall119> right jcastro?
<nigelb> mhall119: I've got plenty of time. Let me try tonight. Something should work.
<nigelb> mhall119: if it b0rks, jcastro will shoot joey, not us :P
<nigelb> ok, time to head to work.
<jussi> nigelb: YEAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * jussi hi5's nigelb
<nigelb> jussi, I have about 25 minutes for a friend or someone to pick it up :\
<nigelb> jussi, its darn tight :(
<jussi> nigelb: what the heck are you doing on irc then? :D
<nigelb> jussi, I'm in Bangalore, embassy is in Delhi.
<nigelb> jussi, pretty much nothing I can do at this point.
<nigelb> jussi, calling in favors from friends to go pick it up
<jussi> nigelb: so... have you got someone yet?
<nigelb> OMG OMG OMG
<nigelb> I might actually make it to UDS.
<nigelb> mhall119, ^^
<nigelb> 37
<AlanBell> woot
<nigelb> okay, how do I get in touch with marianna?
<nigelb> I'm failure sure she's in Budapest
<jussi> email?
<nigelb> *fairly
<nigelb> well, that's too slow
<nigelb> At least for now :(
<jussi> jcastro: might know if he is about...
<nigelb> Daviey, ping
<Pendulum> nigelb: ring the hotel and ask if they can connect you to Marianna?
<nigelb> I'm confused who to talk to.
<nigelb> (a) I need to know if the international connection is working
<nigelb> (b) I need to check if I can just buy my own tickets to and from Delhi.
<Pendulum> for A, I assume you mean you need to find out if your plane tickets still exist?
<nigelb> yeah, I'm trying to find call center number to call
<Pendulum> yeah, that would be calling the travel agent
<nigelb> oh. okay.
<nigelb> I'm hesitant.
<Pendulum> IIRC you can buy your own tickets and they can reimburse you later
<nigelb> The travel agent and I don't communicate very well ^-^
<nigelb> accent issue basically
<Pendulum> nigelb: just call and say 'I got my visa, I still have plane tickets, right?'
<Pendulum> then it's a yes or no answer
<nigelb> Pendulum, ah
<Pendulum> if it's strike related concern, they may not know, tbh
<Pendulum> (and even the airline may not really know yet)
<nigelb> true
 * Pendulum remembers last year and the ash
<nigelb> yup
<czajkowski> marianna and michelle are in the hotel, they should replay to any mail asap tbh
<czajkowski> they;kk be on their cs 24/7
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> they'll be on their pcs 24/7 till uds is over
<AlanBell> nigelb: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/949/detail/
<nigelb> czajkowski, thanks. I did email. I wanted to sort of expedite that :)
<nigelb> AlanBell, YES
<czajkowski> nigelb: no worries
<nigelb> ugh
<nigelb> I regret my decision to fly air india
<nigelb> oh
<nigelb> mdz leaves canonical :(
<kim0> morning
<nigelb> hey kim0
<kim0> nigelb: hey man
<jussi> grumble bumble wiki slow
<mhall119> nigelb: what?!??!
<nigelb> mhall119, HUH?
<mhall119> you may be going after all?
<nigelb> mhall119, *maybe* ;)
<nigelb> mhall119, the airlines I booked is goign through a pilot strike
<nigelb> (yeah, the national carrier)
<nigelb> I'm sorting that with travel agent now
<mhall119> dammit man, everything is against you isn't it?
<nigelb> but yeah, looks like I'm going after all :-)
<nigelb> mhall119, I'm fighting everything to get there :)
<mhall119> dude that's awesome!
<dpm> jcastro, someone asked me this regarding a UDS session/blueprint which is already on the schedule " if I change the bluprint title, (which I just did), will the session name auto-udpate (eventually)?" - can you help there?
<jcastro> yeah it should update automatically
<jcastro> give it an hour for the cronjob to catch it
<nigelb> jcastro, \o/ \o/
<nigelb> jcastro, I HAZ VISA
<jcastro> awesome
<nigelb> jcastro, btw, how was 'Ask Mark' this time around? Sorry none was around to help you deal with it :(
<dpm> thanks jcastro
<dpm> congrats nigelb!
<nigelb> dpm :)
<nigelb> dpm, FINALLY!
<jcastro> ScottL: you're on in 1 hour!
<dpm> TLE has been rocking in getting the UOW logs up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Timetable
<nigelb> we should give him a "Classroom medal of honor" :-)
<jcastro> anyone have a good pic of the IRC setup at UDS?
<jcastro> nm got one
<nigelb> I feel so guilty having not helped out with UOW this time...
<jcastro> bot help is totally fine. :)
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> we did get that bit right :-)
<nigelb> cheers to nhandler and cjohnston :-)
<ScottL> jcastro, got it, left work, i'm at home and about to move upstairs for this
<kim0> nigelb: congrats man :)
<kim0> woohoo
<nigelb> kim0, \m/
<kim0> :)
<nigelb> I feel strangely surreal
<jcastro> I hear it's sweater weather in budapest
<nigelb> w00t
<nigelb> more packing :)
<nigelb> ok, laters all.
<nigelb> I'm heading home and printing tickets and stuff like that :-)
<jcastro> mhall119: ping
<jcastro> Daviey: you around?
<jcastro> james_w`: or perhaps you?
<james_w`> jcastro, yo
<jcastro> james_w`: I just sent an email
<jcastro> looks like desktop-o-touch sessions aren't being imported or something
<jcastro> I was wondering if one of you could kick the hamster cage
<james_w`> jcastro, I'll give it a shake
<james_w`> jcastro, the "Design" status needs to be "New" or "Discussion", not "Approved" as it is now for most of them
<jcastro> omg
<jcastro> argh
<jcastro> I always forget that
<mhall119> jcastro: pong
<mhall119> nvm
<jcastro> mhall119: situation averted, normal jorge idiocy
<jcastro> akgraner: you know carla schroder right?
<czajkowski> jcastro: surely breaking things 3 days before uds goes live is your thing :)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> james_w`: how's the weather over there?
<jcastro> I heard "bring a coat"
<nigelb> ugh. roommates.
<nigelb> They removed the lock to my door.  I'll take revenge when I get back.
<jono> hey all
<jono> jcastro, is the Mark and Me thing for Wed night at UDS?
<jcastro> yeah
<jono> jcastro, if so, we might need to re-schedule
<jcastro> it's actually on the schedule
<jono> ahhh ok
<jono> Mark is organizing a dinner that night - let me talk to Claire
<jono> we can shift that to another night if needed
<jcastro> (scroll down) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/ClassBot
<jcastro> there's a huge space there but people should be able to find it
<jcastro> jono: ok I'm going to go get lunch, just jet me a mail on what day you want it
<jono> jcastro, np
<mhall119> anybody else flying out from JFK to Budapest tomorrow evening?
<nigelb> mhall119, when do you reach budapest?
<mhall119> nigelb: Sunday morning, their time
<mhall119> you?
<nigelb> 12 pm local time
<mhall119> okay, a couple hours after me
<mhall119> cjohnston is already there
<nigelb> yeah, he poked me on FB
<Technoviking> I love my job, "Hey Mike, we need to have a new 50TB Linux server built pretty soon after you get back, and have it login info from active directory"
<nigelb> Technoviking, heh
<james_w`> jcastro, yeah, definitely, it's pretty cold of an evening
<nigelb> james_w`, I like the subtleness
<JFo-tablet> akgraner, what was the name of the Conf stuff?
<JFo-tablet> or whomever knows
<akgraner> Guidebook
<JFo-tablet> hmmm can't find it
<akgraner> one sec
<JFo-tablet> k
<akgraner> JFo-tablet, http://summit.ubuntu.com/mobile/
<akgraner> go there and you'll find the destructions
<JFo-tablet> danke
<akgraner> I mean instructions
<popey> :)
<JFo-tablet> got it...
<JFo-tablet> thanks: -)
<JanC> did you guys see the offer at the bottom here: http://thomas.apestaart.org/log/?p=1329  ?
<cjohnston> jono: pong
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-07
<mhall119> shutting down, see you guys in Budapest
<pleia2> see you, mhall119!
<IdleOne> have a good time mhall119
<vish> jcastro: maybe we should mention who is supposed to check the "Participation essential" for blueprints..
<vish> there seem to be a lot of remote participants selecting that.. auto-scheduler is going to go crazy :p
<nigelb> hello
<nigelb> bah, IRC is a lonely place at this time of the day...
<AlanBell> just added some more words to http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk
<head_victim> vish: what is the "participation essential" thing anyway, I couldn't work it out so I just tick yes just in case.
<AlanBell> argh
<AlanBell> don't do that head_victim
<head_victim> AlanBell: I couldn't work out if it was needed or not
<head_victim> Can I untick it anywhere?
<AlanBell> if there is a session where you fully expect to be standing up front and leading the conversation then tick it
<AlanBell> if you are going to be sitting a few rows back and listening attentively and throwing in the occasional comment then don't tick it
<Pendulum> head_victim: 'participation essential' means that you must be present for the discussion because you are leading/have information that must be discussed/are a vital role in whatever the session is discussing
<head_victim> If I unsubscribe and resubscribe and not tick it will that fix it?
<Pendulum> checking it a lot throws off Summit because then it has to move things so that there aren't 2 sessions at the same time where you're listed as essential at both
<Pendulum> I think so
<head_victim> Ok it's only 2 blueprints I'm subbed to so easy to do if that will fix it
<Pendulum> ah, that's not so bad
<Pendulum> (usually people are subbed to loads which is why it's not good to check it on all of them)
<head_victim> Ok well I'll do that in the hopes it fixes my error
<AlanBell> not a big deal if is is just two
<head_victim> Oh if you hit unsubscribe it gives you the option to untick it and then update it
<head_victim> Even easier
<AlanBell> and if it was just one then it would have no effect at all
<head_victim> Done.
<head_victim> I had that on a list of things to ask about
<head_victim> Glad it was brought up here
<AlanBell> :)
<head_victim> It was one of those "well if I don't tick it now will that mean I can't later? If I tick it now what happens? Oh crap I'll just tick it"
<Pendulum> when I'm physically at UDS, I tend to check it for everything a11y related, but I'm not sure I've ever sat in an a11y-related session and not opened my mouth
<head_victim> Yeah see I'm not even physically attending
<vish> jcastro: see ^  :p
<vish> yea, the wording itself is a bit ambiguous for that option..
<head_victim> vish: Sorry for the hassles but hopefully it's brought the issue to light a bit. I feel a bit stupid now mind you.
<vish> head_victim: nah,np.. even i used to do it earlier.. until i knew what it was for.. :)
<head_victim> vish: definitely something that could be reworded then :)
<vish> it says something like "if you want to be included in all discussions about this feature".. ofcourse anyone wants to be included! :D
<head_victim> Yeah and discussion could mean mailing list discussion
<nigelb> hello hello
<AlanBell> hi nigelb
<AlanBell> where in the world are you?
<nigelb> AlanBell, sorry, connection bored
<nigelb> I remember replying one line to you, not sure if you got anything afterward
<AlanBell> where in the world are you?
<nigelb> Delhi :)
<AlanBell> ah ok
<AlanBell> when do you get to Budapest?
<nigelb> Got my passport \o/
<AlanBell> yay
<nigelb> I'll get there 10:30 am local time sunday
<nigelb> just found out, the canonical employee who's visa also got approved along with me got his visa start date as 9th
<nigelb> which means he'll probably have to reschedule :(
<Pendulum> oh dear
<nigelb> He called me to check mine in case I had such misforture
<AlanBell> ouch
<AlanBell> I would go anyway and try and get through
<AlanBell> deny noticing
<nigelb> I'm not sure if that helps though
<AlanBell> I doubt anyone would check the start date of a visa
<nigelb> hrm, the countries I visited, they always gave you visa as a paper and when you landed there, they wrote the start and end date
<AlanBell> end date, maybe
<nigelb> but I guess that's specific to GCC countries
<Pendulum> AlanBell: oh, I'm sure they would check it
<nigelb> ok, if I go offline either my battery is out OR I finished the free wi-fi periood
<Pendulum> probably worse if  he were going to the US
<Pendulum> but I'm sure it's checked
<nigelb> I don't mind paying but I will when I get to a charging point for power
<nigelb> even if we don't, I'm sure immigration officials glance at it
<nigelb> It would be horrible to be extradited back.
<AlanBell> I once went through heathrow passport control using theopensourcerer's passport
<Pendulum> AlanBell: you're also British and sound British and white
<nigelb> AlanBell,  what in the....
<Pendulum> and while still risky, they're not going to check you as much
<AlanBell> Pendulum: yeah, fair point
<AlanBell> nigelb: we went to the bank to open a business account and the bank manager checked both our passports, then handed them back . . .
<AlanBell> next day I went to Germany for something
<nigelb> AlanBell, they didn't check at Germany OR London?
<nigelb> AlanBell, wow, that
<nigelb> *that's strange
<AlanBell> got my passport checked and was waved through and as the passport control chap handed back my passport I noticed the picture was wearing red, when I was sure I was wearing blue
<AlanBell> I wondered round the corner and checked and it was the wrong one!
<AlanBell> I phoned Al, who luckily was in and could come to Heathrow to swap them over
<nigelb> heh
<AlanBell> then I went back to passport control and explained the error *they* had made
<nigelb> Also, the thing where you have the escalator like thingy but not stairs, is scary
<AlanBell> they were totally cool with sorting it out without filling in any forms ;)
<nigelb> the girl in front of me had her shoe laces stuck in it
<nigelb> I hit her trolley and sort of fell down
<nigelb> Took a minute for all of us to recover.  Thankfully, no injuries
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> finally got a place to charge the laptop
<nigelb> and bought wifi :)
<waseem> hey guys
<waseem> can't install ubuntu 11.04 on my sony vaio cr, it tell me after boot uncompression error
<waseem> any idea?
<AlanBell> try asking in #ubuntu
<waseem> why can't in here?
<AlanBell> this is an admin channel not a support channel
<waseem> oh sorry and thanks for the guide
<AlanBell> no problem
<nigelb> bah
<nigelb> I'm totally bored
<popey> :)
<paultag> Morning, all
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/linaro-kernel-o-storage-performance-3/ summit hackers might want to have a look at that
<AlanBell> not sure if it is a bug in my code or a data issue
<cjohnston> AlanBell: still around?
<AlanBell> yup
<cjohnston> thats odd that 1 and 2 work, but not three
<cjohnston> on summit
<cjohnston> also
<cjohnston> do you see the issue with the text behind the pad?
<cjohnston> aand why do roundtables not have pads
<AlanBell> some funky stuff happens occasionally with that pad server
<AlanBell> no idea, a load of things lost their pad links yesterday
<AlanBell> there are two sessions with the slug linaro-kernel-o-storage-performance-3
<cjohnston> thats the problem then
<AlanBell> monday 12:00 and wednesday 16:15
<AlanBell> the monday one should really be changed I guess
<AlanBell> I am a bit worried about that etherpad server tbh
<cjohnston> i dont see one monday at noon
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/track/linaro-kernel/
<cjohnston> I dont see a 3 on the one monday
<AlanBell> I went through all the sessions on monday creating the pad and putting in hash tags for all the morning session
<AlanBell> the slug is a 3
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> i see that now
<cjohnston> joey: james_w` jcastro pign
<cjohnston> ping too
<cjohnston> or Daviey
<AlanBell> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/revision/97
<AlanBell> that was Daviey making the pad link conditional
<cjohnston> so it sounds like there is a way to define if a session has a pad?
<AlanBell> looks like it only shows up when there is an associated blueprint
<cjohnston> I disagree with that
<AlanBell> disagree with the policy or my interpretation of the code?
<cjohnston> policy
<AlanBell> yeah, I am not convinced either
<cjohnston> I would say private no pad
<cjohnston> and maybe plenary no pad
<cjohnston> this is why making all these changes last minute sucks soo bad
<AlanBell> sounds fair
<nhandler> I'd personally be in favor of a pad for all of them. It gives everyone a place to put the notes, which is quite useful for people following remotely (especially if the videos take a long time like last time)
<cjohnston> other than private meetings ^
<nhandler> Yep (unless you could setup the pads to be private in some way)
<cjohnston> not this late id say
<AlanBell> not with no access to the pad server
<AlanBell> I don't even know who installed it or has access to it
<AlanBell> would like the hashtag plugin to be turned on, elmo said:
<AlanBell> 22:30 #canonical-sysadmin: < elmo> AlanBell: I'll ask someone to look into it tomorrow, if time permits (we'll be very busy with the rest of the setup)
<AlanBell> it would have been nice to do the theme thing for the pad, but I think there is no chance of getting anything deployed to it
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> do we have a theme AlanBell
<AlanBell> not sure, nigelb was working on one
<cjohnston> gotcha
<AlanBell> I could do one fairly quickly I expect
<cjohnston> be awesome if the text behind the pad was gone
<AlanBell> that will go if you refresh a few times
<AlanBell> I think they have messed something up
<cjohnston> I have issues with all sorts of the light-django-theme... so I figure the issues with everything else may be me too
<AlanBell> I don't know if they have tried to be smart and do some load balancing or caching thing
<cjohnston> I've had some issues since one of my upgrades on natty back a few months ago
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-o-desktop-o-ubuntuone-improve-unity-integration?theme=micro
<AlanBell> if you refresh you get different stuff each time
<cjohnston> have you asked elmo about it
<AlanBell> not yet, only just figured out it wasn't just me, I spent most of the day reinstalling my laptop to go from 32bit to 64bit
<cjohnston> gotchha
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-05-08
<james_w`> hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey james_w`
<cjohnston> Do you have access to the admin functionality of summit
<cjohnston> another linaro session is causing breakage
<james_w`> cjohnston, I do
<james_w`> cjohnston, give me a clue where and I'll take a look
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/track/linaro-kernel/
<cjohnston> monday at noon and wed at 1615
<cjohnston> they are the same.. which is causing errors
<james_w`> cjohnston, I don't see duplication there
<james_w`> one is "part 3"
<cjohnston> look at the url
<cjohnston> for some reason the etherpad url on both is -3
<james_w`> cjohnston, hmm, but the blueprint url isn't
<james_w`> give me a few to investigate
<cjohnston> ty
<james_w`> cjohnston, fixed
<cjohnston> yay
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ^
<AlanBell> thanks
 * popey chuckles at sabdfl expiring from ~ubuntumembers 
<popey> (I re-added him, I assume he still wants to be involved in the project ;)
<Pendulum> haha
<cjohnston> that is pretty good popey
<jono> cjohnston, are you in Budapest?
<cjohnston> jono: not until tonight. need something?
<jono> cjohnston, nope, just curious
<cjohnston> Ok. Hopefully will find everyone when we get there and grab a drink! :-)
<cjohnston> 2 more flights.. yippie
<cjohnston> mhall119: are you online yet
<cjohnston> Anyone seen Daviey recently?
<czajkowski> at a bar?
<cjohnston> He may be at a bar..
<cjohnston> I need a summit change made
<james_w`> cjohnston, yo
<james_w`> anything I can help with?
<cjohnston> hey james_w`
<cjohnston> I don't agree with the change that was made removing the etherpad from anything without a blueprint and think it should be changed to anything that isn't a private meeting... I think leaving it for plenary's would be nice for people who are participating remotely
<james_w`> I can't get that change in to trunk, but I could deploy it
<james_w`> I don't know if you want to check with him first though?
<cjohnston> lol.. And I can get it into trunk.. lol
<cjohnston> I don't know..
<cjohnston> That's why I was wondering if anyone had seen him
<cjohnston> I'll approve your code real quick
<czajkowski> cjohnston: any idea who made the change and for what reason
<cjohnston> Dave did
<czajkowski> maybe he was told to?
<cjohnston> I don't know.
<cjohnston> james_w`: I don't have time to fiogure out the code either to make it work the way it should
<cjohnston> or the way I think it should
<james_w`> cjohnston, only private meetings shouldn't have it?
<james_w`> e.g. roundtables should?
<james_w`> sounds right to me
<cjohnston> I think they should
<james_w`> cjohnston, https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/summit/pad-for-plenaries/+merge/60310
<mhall119> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> Private meetings shouldn't for obvious reasons... But I think allowing the etherpad on everything else would increase productivity, expecially with remote
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm in the hotel now, just had lunch
<cjohnston> hey  mhall119
<cjohnston> :-)
<mhall119> is nigelb here yet?
<cjohnston> I assume...
<cjohnston> Haven't heard
<cjohnston> He was supposed to arrive this morning sometime
<cjohnston> mhall119: could you please review the pad-for-plenaries
<james_w`> nigelb is here
<cjohnston> james_w`: border is in
<james_w`> \o/ thanks
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> That's funny that you can push live but not commit and I can commit but not push live
<james_w`> yeah :-)
<mhall119> pad for plenaries?
<mhall119> do you hate IS or something?
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> true
<cjohnston> forgot about htat
<james_w`> AlanBell, hi, do you run Mootbot-UK?
<czajkowski> i think IS has a bad reputation which has improved a lot
<cjohnston> but as nhandler stated last night, it allows people remote to keep up when video cuts out and such
<cjohnston> well... there is only a single instance of etherpad.. its not a cluster
<mhall119> i'm not worried about IS, I'm worried about 400 people trying to use the same pad
<cjohnston> Although is 400 using the same pad different than 400 using 40 pads
<mhall119> I don't see any problem with the code though, but I haven't tested it
<mhall119> cjohnston: it might be, I'm not sure
<cjohnston> I'm out.. plane is here..
<cjohnston> Cya
<mhall119> you're just now flying back?
<mhall119> see you when you get here
 * james_w` heads out for some lunch
<mhall119> james_w`: I'll approve and land the plenary pad, but I'm not responsible for melted servers
<popey> you could test 400 people on one pad by making a test pad and tweeting the url
<popey> get all of us to retweet and ask in #ubuntu-offtopic and other places to test it
<AlanBell> that server isn't ready
<mhall119> AlanBell: is it going to be ready?
<AlanBell> I could make it ready
<AlanBell> the theme stuff is broken, but I have it on another server and it is equally broken so that is good
<AlanBell> it really doesn't like switching from the default theme
<mhall119> AlanBell: but it's functional, right?
<AlanBell> I am putting together a minimal set of changes to fix it all
<AlanBell> ok, I can fix this if I can talk to Daviey
<AlanBell> http://mumble.libertus.co.uk:9000 totally works
<AlanBell> Daviey: http://mumble.libertus.co.uk:9000/etherpadforuds
<AlanBell> mhall119: are you in budapest?
<mhall119> AlanBell: yes
<AlanBell> any sign of Daviey?
<nigelb> hello hello
<nigelb> Daviey: Where are you?
 * Pendulum notes that Daviey is rather popular
<nigelb> heh
<Pendulum> nigelb: I take it you have arrived safely?
<nigelb> Pendulum: yes
<nigelb> Pendulum: sitting next to hypatia and cheri :)
<Pendulum> :)
 * Pendulum waves
<james_w`> is the "Hide talks that aren't for me" link broken for anyone else?
<nigelb> james_w`: we're looking for Daviey to upload the gix
<nigelb> *fix
<james_w`> what's the fix?
<nigelb> james_w`: heh, adding id=whoami to the href ;)
<nigelb> mhall119: ^^
<nigelb> mhall119: I think james_w` can help us deploy that
<mhall119> if someone approves and lands it
<mhall119> i can deploy if someone just tells me the process
<james_w`> I can't land it sorry
<nigelb> mhall119: there is a wiki page somewhere
<nigelb> james_w`: like technically?
<nigelb> or you just want someone else to land your fix
<james_w`> I'm not in ~summit-hackers
<james_w`> I can put the change on summit.ubuntu.com though
<nigelb> AHHH
<nigelb> Let me land it
<nigelb> we'll fix the sumit-hackers problem
<nigelb> james_w`: can you approve this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/hide-link-fix/+merge/60311
<nigelb> I'll land it in
<nigelb> I dont' want to land and approve something
<james_w`> nigelb, nope
<james_w`> I don't see a problem with landing + approving
<nigelb> ahhh. okay
<james_w`> mhall119, you and I all agree it is the right fix
<mhall119> nigelb: it's approved, land it
<mhall119> we've got more than 12 hours before UDS starts, we can be reckless ;)
<nigelb> mhall119: You can escape to ISD hackathon
<AlanBell> while you are approving and landing things . . .
<nigelb> jcastro will strangle me
<AlanBell> https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/summit/etherpad/+merge/60313
<mhall119> james_w`: are you at the hotel?
<james_w`> yep
<mhall119> AlanBell: approved, nigelb can you land his too?
<mhall119> I'll be down in the lobby area with the other ISD guys if  you need me
<mhall119> in about 5 minutes anyway
<AlanBell> thanks mhall119
<nigelb> mhall119: okay
<nigelb> james_w`: we should all meet!
<james_w`> hide link fixed
<james_w`> thanks all
<nigelb> landed
<AlanBell> so does that need a summit django restart or something?
<nigelb> AlanBell: Ctrl + F5? :)
<AlanBell> ah ok
<AlanBell> the etherpad server is still being a bit nuts
<nigelb> AlanBell: java...... 'nuff said
<AlanBell> yeah, I think a restart or two would make it behave
<mhall119> nigelb: where re you?
<nigelb> mhall119:  cheri's and hypatia's room
<nigelb> mhall119: charging laptop
<IdleOne> no @im/at/uds/cloaks?
<AlanBell> that is for unregistered people
<IdleOne> I see
<AlanBell> 16:14 [freenode] -!- mpt [~mpt@conference/ubuntudevelopersummit/x-aaraanqfesfvjqbh] has joined #ubuntu-uds
<AlanBell> for example
<IdleOne> @conference/uds-o/x-randomletters would of been nicer
<IdleOne> heh
<AlanBell> it is just so the freenode protection stuff doesn't freak out at 400 connections from one IP address
<mhall119> I'mm tunneled out over ssh, so I don't get a cloak
<mhall119> james_w`: where are you?
<nigelb> mhall119: where are you btw?
<mhall119> I'm in the seating area inthe lobby
<nigelb> ahh
<mhall119> hurray or day-before summit deployments, and nothing even  broke!
<mhall119> s/or/for/
<nigelb> mhall119: \o/
<mhall119> hajour is down here with me
<mhall119> is pleia2 here yet?
<nigelb> mhall119: nope, I was about to ask you
<pleia2> am here now
<pleia2> but so so tired :(
<Pici> yay, boo
<popey> yay pleia2
 * AlanBell wonders if Daviey will be online later
<mhall119> AlanBell: he's at a company get together atm
<mhall119> it'll probably be a while before he's online
<AlanBell> bother
<mhall119> pleia2: welcome! where are you?
<AlanBell> well great, the etherpad server is going to be a mess when 500 people hit it tomorrow morning then
<pleia2> mhall119: getting ready for bed :)
<mhall119> already? It's only noon your-local time isn't it?
<pleia2> I have been awake for a million years
<pleia2> noon without sleep saturday night!
<Pendulum> pleia2: so you arrived safely?
<pleia2> Pendulum: yes :)
<pleia2> finally!
 * Pendulum hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs
<AlanBell> jcastro: if someone from IS with access to the etherpad server contacts me I can get it fixed, otherwise it will be a bit flakey, have the wrong theme and throw up occasional errors
<AlanBell> jcastro: instructions are here, I just have nobody to follow them. http://mumble.libertus.co.uk:9000/etherpadforuds
<mhall119> AlanBell: who in IS have you worked with on it?
<jussi> YESSS!!
<jussi> I got approved for not canonical :P
<popey> \o/
<popey> Welcome to the exclusive club.
<jussi> :D
<AlanBell> mhall119: elmo
<AlanBell> I think elmo is in IS
<mhall119> I think so, I'm not sure if he's at UDS
<nigelb> mhall119: any news on ChanServ
<nigelb> erm
<nigelb> cjohnston:
<nigelb> :P
<AlanBell> 22:52 < cinerama> ok, i've just spoken with someone....my colleagues assure me that it'll get taken care of tomorrow morning
<mhall119> nigelb: ChanServ is just fine
<mhall119> cjohnston was without money for another beer when I left him, so his condition is questionalble
<mhall119> I'm going to bed now, see you in the morning
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-30
<bkerensa> gnight all
<jono> night bkerensa
<jussi> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<daker> dholbach, good morning
<dholbach> hey daker
<daker> dholbach, i need to fix this bug 991156
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 991156 in tzdata "Moroccan DST time change needs upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/991156
<dholbach> there seems to be an update available at http://www.iana.org/time-zones
<dholbach> 2012c
<dholbach> I'll ask around if somebody's on it - maybe that fixes it
<daker> thanks ツ
<dholbach> daker: yes, the change is included in 2012c
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston https://plus.google.com/u/0/116572928700195690866/posts/Y8RsAtvxE5M
<daker> dholbach, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJw1K-iMRAM&feature=youtu.be
<dholbach> daker: très bien! :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: ping when you're about re UDS LP clinic scheduling.
<mhall119> daker: cool, thanks
<alourie> hello
<cjohnston> czajkowski: I was going to ask you about that.. Do you guys want it in Summit?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: yes please
<czajkowski> between 2-3 on tuesday and thursday
<cjohnston> czajkowski: If you create the meetings in Summit, I'll get them scheduled
<czajkowski> sure
<czajkowski> cjohnston: created
<cjohnston> ty czajkowski
<czajkowski> cjohnston: can you create it twice from 2-3 tues & thursday and allocate a room ?
<czajkowski> if so will that room change as I need to mail stakeholders about this
<cjohnston> the only way the room would change is if the room I assigned it wasn't the right place for it
<cjohnston> I'm just going to put it in a regular room though, so I don't see a reason there would be an issue
<czajkowski> grand job thanks
<czajkowski> can you let me know when its done so I can send mails
<czajkowski> thanks
<cjohnston> czajkowski: during the plenaries?
<czajkowski> yup
<cjohnston> I can't put it during the plenaries afaik
<cjohnston> the plenary locks all the rooms
<czajkowski> ugh
<czajkowski> the idea was it doesnt clash with other sessions and track leads as some of the the people in those want to attend this
<czajkowski> cjohnston: you saying that for sure now before I go and try and find out what way to mvoe this?
<czajkowski> *move this
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> cjohnston: what are you asking me?
<cjohnston> mhall119: afaik we can't schedule other meetings during the, plenary, is that correct?
<mhall119> correct
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ^
<czajkowski> ugh
<czajkowski> thats rather annoying
<czajkowski> ok
<cjohnston> its by design
<czajkowski> cjohnston: also by design is its not very intuitive to sign up to sessions, doesn't make the design right :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: actually that part isn't by design, it's from lack of design :)
<mhall119> we will make signing up for sessions easier in the future
<czajkowski> six of one, half a dozen of the other :)
<mhall119> well, one will get fixed eventually, the other likely won't
<czajkowski> guess we can always have the session, it just wont end up on the schedule
<czajkowski> *shrugs*
<mhall119> yeah, that's the only way for now
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> not ideal either
<mhall119> czajkowski: we know, but it is the best we can provide today
<james_w> first I think we would have to stop calling them "plenaries" before changing summit :-)
<cjohnston> +1
<cjohnston> james_w: any chance you have a few extra hours ;-)
<james_w> before UDS?
<cjohnston> before tonight
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> heh
<mhall119> upboat: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/szs5h/the_importance_of_apps_in_ubuntu/
<cjohnston> upboat, upboat!
<james_w> cjohnston, afraid not
<cjohnston> ok
<cprofitt> cjohnston: I like the look of the new summit... very nice.
<cjohnston> ty
<cprofitt> thanks to mhall119 as well... and anyone else that worked on it
<mhall119> cprofitt: mostly just cjohnston
<cprofitt> I also like having the ability to 'attend this meeting' right on the sessions notes page
<cjohnston> +1
<cjohnston> thats pretty awesome
<cprofitt> Seems very intuitive... thought long time users may find it different... I think new users will find it easier
<dholbach> oi jono!
<jono> hey dholbach :-)
<cprofitt> hey jono
<jono> hey cprofitt
<czajkowski> cjohnston: we're gonna go with a regular session in stead
<czajkowski> instead
<cjohnston> ok
<czajkowski> cjohnston: gmb will poke to schedule
<cjohnston> ok
<cprofitt> cjohnston: I am almost through Monday and it is very easy to use the new summit... really liking this design.
<cjohnston> ty
<s-fox> jono,  thanks for the follow up to my bug report. I will posts the results later when I finish work and have completed my run.
<cprofitt> hey s-fox
<s-fox> Hello cprofitt
<nigelb> dholbach: I have something for you! https://twitter.com/#!/sankarshan/status/196978362277830657/photo/1
<dholbach> NICE
<dholbach> La Repubblica in Italy was very happy with 12.04 too: http://www.repubblica.it/tecnologia/2012/04/26/foto/ubuntu_12_04_il_formichere_meticoloso-33987528/1/
<mhall119> cprofitt: have you tried it on a phone yet?
<mhall119> cjohnston: btw, mobile layout looks pretty good on my DroidX
<cprofitt> mhall119: I have not... but the single column on a phone would certainly be a vast improvement over the 'wide' style...
<cprofitt> I will have to test it out later today
<mhall119> cprofitt: even better, cjohnston and aquarius have added mobile css
<cprofitt> cool...
<cprofitt> lots of hard work and effort... great job cjohnston!!
<cjohnston> :-)
<mhall119> +1
<jono> s-fox, thanks!
<jono> dholbach, sorry my call went longer than expected
<dholbach> no worries
<jono> dholbach, I am scheduled to hop on with dpm now
<dholbach> he's not around
<dholbach> holiday
<jono> ahhh of course
<jono> dholbach, ok to go now?
<dholbach> sure
<jono> dholbach, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/extras/canonical.com/horsemen?authuser=0&hl=en&shxp=1&eid
<jcastro> hey
<jcastro> https://twitter.com/#!/doctorow/status/196989095992492035
<jcastro> WE HAVE ARRIVED.
<greg-g> hah
<jcastro> jono: ok I've got the bp's for the Qt folks in the system, I assume you're fine with those three sessions and slots? There's plenty of room
<greg-g> jcastro: so, he's using unity 2d, not normal unity?
<jcastro> not sure
<jono> jcastro, yeah, sounds good
<jcastro> jono: if you could approve/decline sessions today that would be swell
<jono> jcastro, yeah, I am going to blitz through 'em when I am done with calls
<jcastro> I've pinged the others, once we finish today we'll be in awesome shape
<jcastro> does anyone know who Michael Schloh is?
<cprofitt> jcastro: no
<jono> jcastro, cool
<s-fox> BRB
<dholbach> alright my friends - time to call it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of yours and see you Wednesday
<dholbach> tomorrow is a holiday in Germany
<dholbach> bye :)
<jono> awesome, the accomplishments lens is fully working :-)
<daker> greg-g, https://twitter.com/#!/doctorow/status/196988805729894402
<jussi> jcastro: you about?
<jcastro> yo
<jussi> jcastro: did you find anyone else to volunteer to MC for mark?  I have somethign clashing, but will cancel it if no one else is available
<cjohnston> jcastro: I'm going to bug you too
<jcastro> jussi: I still need someone
<jcastro> cjohnston: shoot
<jcastro> jussi: that's when, tomorrow?
<cjohnston> jcastro: whats the story with roundtables this cycle?
<jussi> jcastro: ok, Ill see who is available
<jussi> jcastro: yeah, but let me see if I can source someone
<jcastro> cjohnston: what do you mean? I dunno, it's up to each tracklead to make roundtables if they want.
<jcastro> not sure if jono's doing them or not yet
<jcastro> I assume yes
<cjohnston> ok.. they don't exist yet and other stuff is filling up all the slots
<cjohnston> czajkowski: meetings are scheduled
<czajkowski> cjohnston: cheers thanks
<greg-g> daker: yeah, I saw that, hence the question, just, I thought Unity 2D wasn't the full Unity experience (ie: you miss some of the actual features, not just whiz bang pretty) I could be wrong :)
<snap-l> greg-g: Was under the impression that the goal was feature parity between Unity 2D and 3D.
<greg-g> snap-l: /me shrugs
 * greg-g uses gnome-shell, don't tell anyone
<snap-l> greg-g: That's it. We're breaking up. Give me back those records you borrowed.
<greg-g> "And don't forget the black t-shirt"
<snap-l> You'll find your things outside on the lawn.
<snap-l> *sniff*
<snap-l> ;)
<cjohnston> jcastro: can you see http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/review/
<jcastro> oh cool, handy!
<cjohnston> jcastro: thats ONLY for meetings made in summit
<jcastro> oh
<cjohnston> jcastro: I just sent out an email ref that and a question for leads
<cjohnston> I'm going to start poking for that
<jcastro> hey cjohnston
<jcastro> so a.rosales should be able to see an edit button on the day view
<jcastro> but he can't
<jcastro> They've been added to the right lp group iirc
<jcastro> whatever the scheduler group is in lp
<s-fox> o/
<jcastro> or mhall119 ^^
<s-fox> jono,  ran the commands you suggested. got a crash report. told it to submit a bug report.
<jono> s-fox, you should do an upgrade of the packages in the PPA
<jono> we have fixed some new things
<jono> and I just tagged it for the 0.1 release
<s-fox> jono,  okay. i'll upgrade the packages. It would be good to see it do something :)
<mhall119> jcastro: we don't use LP groups for summit schedulers, they are added on a per-summit basis
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> can you add a.rosales please?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> jcastro: done
<cjohnston> jcastro: who is a.rosales
<jcastro> antonio, he's one of robbie's managers
<jussi> jcastro: djones is gonna mc for Mark :)
<DJones> jcastro: Just mentioned to jussi that I'd be available to forward question for Mark's openweek session tomorrow night and he said to let you know I'd be able to do that
<mhall119> jcastro: giving a.rosales scheduler role means they can schedule any sessions, is that what you wanted?
<mhall119> meaning sesssions for any track
<mhall119> not just cloud and server
<s-fox> jono,  no real change :(  Posted terminal output in the bug report via paste.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> mhall119: that's fine
<cjohnston> grr
<balloons> cjohnston, another page to review :-)
<cjohnston> balloons: your slacking.. you havn't replied!
<balloons> yep.. total slacker
<mhall119> jcastro: "fine" meaning "That's what I intended all along" or meaning "It does at least as much as I wanted and I don't really care if it does more"?
<jcastro> it's what I intended all along
<jcastro> he's like a subtrack-lead
<technoviking> jcastro: any word on SSO/Forums
<technoviking> sorry to be a broken record
<s-fox> o/ technoviking . How are things stateside?
<jcastro> technoviking: ok so it's been escalated, and jono sent a new message to the council on friday
<jcastro> jussi: ok sorry I was on calls
<technoviking> s-fox: good, just finished moving all the University digital collections (10 OCR million pdfs and jpegs) to an Ubuntu server cluster
<technoviking> jcastro and jono: many tanks
<jussi> jcastro: ok, Ive tld DJones to talk to pleia2, but if youve anything to add, please let him know.
<technoviking> s-fox: and my sons 14th birthday in two days
<jcastro> jussi: ok so he'll be emceeing?
<jussi> yep
<jcastro> rock
<DJones> o/
<s-fox> technoviking,  i wouldn't envy that task :)  I hope your family have fun for the birthday.
<mhall119> jcastro: sub-tack leads shouldn't have more scheduling ability than track leads
<greg-g> technoviking: whoa, tell me more about the pdfs/jpegs/OCR
<greg-g> technoviking: link is fine :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: can we just make this person an additional track lead on cloud and server?
<jcastro> mhall119: are trackleads limited to their track?
<mhall119> yes
<jcastro> mhall119: yeah, that would be ideal
<jcastro> to make him a cotracklead
<technoviking> greg-g: all the newspapers written in Utah till 1968 have been scanned and OCR and are available on-line
<greg-g> nice!
<technoviking> http://digitalnewspapers.org/
<technoviking> and contentdm.lib.utah.edu
<technoviking> I mean content.lib.utah.edu
<mhall119> jcastro: done
<jcastro> <3
<balloons> cjohnston, I'm a bit confused why you want the "participation essential" to work differently between the two
<jcastro> cjohnston: I can answer steve's mail if you want
<balloons> jcastro, cjohnston I'm pretty much inline with Steve atm
<jcastro> with which part?
<balloons> all of it.. and some more
<balloons> ;-)
<balloons> my reply will be out in a min
<balloons> educate me
<bkerensa> Top of the morning to you all ;)
<jcastro> ok so everyone but the track leads and marianna/msm/me should be filing blueprints
<jcastro> not using the meeting thing
<jcastro> balloons: I'll let you send your response
<cjohnston> jcastro: whats your reply
<jcastro> I don't see what the problem is here
<cjohnston> balloons: with participation essential people mess with the scheduler
<cjohnston> and people who don't really have to be at a meeting mark themselves as having to
<jcastro> 99% of attendees will be interacting with blueprints
<cjohnston> which creates issues with scheduling
<jcastro> not this meeting thing
<cjohnston> we can turn off the meeting thing globally, but not individually
<cjohnston> but this makes it to where we dont have to do the community-q-something stuff
<cjohnston> reduces the # of errors
<jcastro> huh?
<cjohnston> hugly
<cjohnston> hugely
<jcastro> we make people do the naming convention right?
<mhall119> for blueprints, yes
<jcastro> right
<cjohnston> jcastro: I've been around for 4 years i think and haven't seen an entire summit where they have been
<mhall119> so that the launchpad import script knows what track to put them on
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> and we have instructions for that
<jcastro> and the track leads enforce that with their submissions
<mhall119> yep, and fallible people following them
<cjohnston> or someone changes a status and "why doesn't my meeting show up"
<cjohnston> the people dont follow them
<jcastro> then they go to the track lead
<jcastro> ok so what's the problem we are trying to solve
<cjohnston> who then goes to marianna/michelle who then goes to me
<cjohnston> reduce user error
<cjohnston> as well as not every meeting needs a blueprint
<cjohnston> if you create blueprints afterwards, the naming convention doesnt matter
<cjohnston> and you only create blueprints when you need them
<cjohnston> i.e. if there are 4 meetings about one topic, you only need 1 bp
<jcastro> ok so, right now, do we let any attendee schedule via this system?
<balloons> jcastro, cjohnston I replied
<cjohnston> any attendee can propose a meeting, just as they can propose a blueprint
<mhall119> jcastro: an attendee can part themselves at participating a session, they can't schedule anything
<jcastro> cjohnston: ok so I would shut that off
<mhall119> s/part/mark/
<jcastro> the only people who even need this UI are track leads and admins
<cjohnston> we dont have that ability right now
<cjohnston> its all or nothing
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> alright, so track leads should just decline and be like "file a blueprint."
<jcastro> and people don't like that tough, we don't want people to not have BPs
<cjohnston> then the TL is going to need to email each person who made one and tell them to make a BP
<jcastro> then they'll just make Pony and Unicorn sessions taking up slots for no reason
<jcastro> they don't need to mail each person
<jcastro> just decline
<jcastro> and when the person whines, we have instructions on how to file a real session
<cjohnston> the person isn't going to know why it was declined
<jcastro> sure they will, we sent the directions for attendees to -devel
<jcastro> cjohnston: I just don't want people saying "oh well, this way is easier, screw blueprints I will just use this thing!"
<jcastro> just because people are being lazy
<cjohnston> blueprints will still be required for any sort of tracking
<jcastro> right, so they should go there in the first place
<jcastro> where is the UI for scheduling a meeting visible from?
<cjohnston> define scheduling
<cjohnston> moving it to the correct slot
<cjohnston> proposing a meeting
<cjohnston> ...
<jcastro> no, the link that says "create a meeting", etc.
<jcastro> are those visible to everyone or just people like me?
<jcastro> like on the uds-q page
<cjohnston> non-schedulers/leads see propose a meeting
<jcastro> oh ok, so that's the problem right there, easy
<jcastro> remove the link! :)
<jcastro> people see the link and think that's the way to propose a session
<cjohnston> jcastro: so how do you address the complaints that its too hard to get a meeting scheduled
<cjohnston> g2g.. bbiab
<jcastro> ok so the track leads have access to that
<jcastro> and during UDS they go see michelle
<jcastro> cjohnston: mhall119 ok I will respond to this, I think I know what they want
<jcastro> cjohnston: mhall119: It used to take me like 3 hours to schedule plenaries
<jcastro> 10 minutes now
<jcastro> I hear you all.
<jcastro> I meant, I <3 you all
 * cjohnston goes to remove the link like jcastro wants and decline all of the plenaries
<jcastro> sweet!
<mhall119> lol
<jcastro> cjohnston: wait to see what the other track leads say
<jussi> akgraner: you have a bronze star? wow!
<jcastro> and then you can just send them a mail "here's the cheater schedule link"
<balloons> jcastro, mhall119 cjohnston thanks for the education ;-)
<jcastro> balloons: basically, yell at people
<jcastro> if their BPs aren't in by like, tomorrow then they are behind
<jcastro> you need to be a total brutal jerk
<jcastro> and then their UDS will be smooth
<balloons> jcastro, my issue is actually QA blueprints are in other tracks I'm finding
<balloons> lots in other and foundations.. some other places maybe?
<jcastro> yeah
<cjohnston> jcastro: balloons one problem we have is that (and part of it is my fault) we are a week from UDS.. The Linaro leads who care follow Summit development follow it.. none of the UDS leads have..
<jcastro> balloons: I don't think you should change this now
<cjohnston> I don't have a way to turn it off for a "set" of people
<balloons> jcastro, why not?
<jcastro> but it might be worth investigating a QA track be service oriented like they made the kernel track
<balloons> is there a good definition for the intent of a track?
<cjohnston> i could turn the link off for everyone and if a track lead has bookmarked the  url for create a meeting they can use it
<jcastro> balloons: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/tracks
<jcastro> cjohnston: the track leads who care do.
<jcastro> do you see any problems with any of the server/cloud sessions? NOPE. :)
<cjohnston> this is the first feedback ive gotten
<jcastro> well, balloons is new
<jcastro> and steve assumes that all track leads run things the same way
<cjohnston> I blame balloons for not creating a checkbox app for this
<jcastro> he just doesn't realize that he wants to send a runner to michelle
<jcastro> instead of open scheduling
<jcastro> he just wasn't around when we tried that and UDS almost fell apart.
<cjohnston> I remember some of those times where people just moved stuff
<jcastro> yeah, entire rooms being wrong, etc.
<jcastro> inconveniencing 5 people is the lesser evil
<cjohnston> and thats why in the middle of the night you started removing access then just did rm -rf *
<jcastro> and other than adhoc sessions if you square away your schedule before you even get to UDS, those should be rare issues.
<cjohnston> yup
<jcastro> seriously, we published the open scheduling thing like a month ago
<cjohnston> and there is always a summit meeting.. attend it
<cjohnston> heh
<jcastro> if you show up on monday moring (DX did this all the time), then your UDS will suck
<balloons> jcastro, what do you mean this is new?
<balloons> cjohnston, summit is nice.. could you imagine life without it?
<cjohnston> balloons: yes, I can..
<balloons> you can always remind them of the alternative.. hehe
<cjohnston> I would sleep at night
<jcastro> balloons: no I mean you're new, so it's natural for you to assume that scheduling things by hand as a track lead would work.
<cjohnston> I can have a peacefull night
<cjohnston> I would have hair again
<balloons> ohh. no, no.. lol
<cjohnston> My blueprints are 5 months old
<balloons> I was just echoing some of his concerns
<cjohnston> for this UDS
<balloons> the auto-schedule is sane.. me being able to move beforehand has been nice
<cjohnston> thats the way it is
<balloons> basically it sounds like the "i am essential" button is just abused
<jcastro> balloons: what you want to do is have it 90% done before you leave
<cjohnston> yes
<balloons> and everything else is just papering over it
<jcastro> so when you show up at UDS you're doing exception handling, not scheduling
<cjohnston> balloons: one thing to think about.. if you manually schedule a meeting, the autoscheduler will not move it again.. so this can create issues
<cjohnston> if too many meetings get hand scheduled
<balloons> cjohnston, :-(
<balloons> that's sad
<balloons> i did it will almost all of mine
<balloons> they got clumped up on one day
<cjohnston> right
<balloons> not ideal for me
<cjohnston> cause there are so few
<cjohnston> that they are going it
<cjohnston> the scheduler starts looking at monday at 9am
<balloons> yea.. it was weird tho
<balloons> it put them all on weds
<balloons> despite space on the previous days
<cjohnston> heh
<jcastro> balloons: yeah so this is the evening out I talk about in that mail
<jcastro> you want to open up all your days
<jcastro> and even things out
<cjohnston> maybe just peopple availability
<jcastro> and if you do it nowish you'll be set
<balloons> anyways.. they are evened out
<balloons> have been since last week
<jcastro> good good
 * cjohnston goes to mess with balloons sessions
<balloons> but.. cjohnston says now they can't be autosechedled?
<cjohnston> I'll put them all on Sunday
<balloons> awesome!
<balloons> i'll be set for the week then
<cjohnston> once you manually schedule it, the autoscheduler wont touch them
<cjohnston> because it assumes that you require it to be at that time in that room
<balloons> let's do the KDE thing here cjohnston and make it optionally
<cjohnston> I dont follow
 * balloons grins
<balloons> lol.. I want to optional tell the autoscheduler to schedule or not
<jcastro> no!
 * balloons is joking
<cjohnston> move it or dont move it.. thats the option
<balloons> my point is.. once I moved it, I can't undo it
<balloons> correct?
<balloons> so my sessions are all on manual mode now
<balloons> well.. not all, but.. you get it
<cjohnston> I think if you put it back in the bar it may go back to auto
<balloons> ahh.. if I move to unscheduled, it will randomly re-assign
<cjohnston> I think
<cjohnston> do you have a meeting we can look at?
<cjohnston> let me find it in the admin
<cjohnston> then move it to the bar
<cjohnston> and ill let you know what summit does in the back end?
<cjohnston> not a bad thing to know
<balloons> lol... my precious spots!
<cjohnston> heh
<akgraner> jussi - yeah - I thought I lost it in the fire but I found the certificate today and cleaned it up. :-)
<balloons> cjohnston, jcastro yea.. I don't think I will have issues, but we'll see.. should be fun to see how things work out in practice.. it's just funny that if I manually set a session, and then later people mark as needing to be there it won't move it.. that's a bit sad
<jcastro> I hate to sound cold
<cjohnston> because it assumes that you need it at that time
<balloons> it's a catch 22 you can't win.. if you restrict the autoschedule it can't do it's work for you
<jcastro> but really, those people should have registered with LP a month ago
<cjohnston> +1
<jcastro> with their information
<jcastro> and then subscribe to their blueprints
<cjohnston> jcastro: can we start making a big push at B2 or RC to do this? like weekly emails
<balloons> jcastro, dream bug
<balloons> *big
<mhall119> balloons: don't manually schedule things unless they need to be at a specific time or room
<balloons> me manually scheduling things makes everything worse
<mhall119> manually scheduling almost always does
<balloons> it would be best for everyone if no one had control ;-)
<mhall119> chaos, it's how we roll
 * balloons for one welcomes my summit scheduling UDS overlord
<jcastro> cjohnston: like I said before, the track leads who care about it don't have problems
<cjohnston> balloons: we tried that.. people get mad at that too
<mhall119> careful balloons, cjohnston *is* the summit scheduling overlord
<balloons> cjohnston, I know.. because everyone is selfish and wants to be the master and have priority
<balloons> if we are truly selfless, the auto scheduler will schedule the best possible schedule for the entire group.. but your schedule may suffer for it
<balloons> no one wants to be that fall guy, so :-0
<balloons> and it all rolls back to people checking the must attend button for no reason :-)
<balloons> btw, can I uncheck people as necessary to attend?
<mhall119> balloons: actually letting the autoscheduler do its job usually works out pretty well
 * balloons notes that would be delightfully fun and evil
<cjohnston> balloons: if the meeting is created in summit yes.. lp i dont think so
<balloons> ok, so I'm going to un-manually schedule all my meetings in an attempt to reset them to auto mode
<balloons> I'll go big
<balloons> cjohnston, care to watch and confirm this works?
<cjohnston> balloons: lets start with one..
<jcastro> this will either be awesome
<jcastro> or epic fail
<cjohnston> pick one and give me the url please
 * jcastro gets popcorn
 * balloons grabbing the screenshot or it didn't happen
<cjohnston> lol
<balloons> cjohnston, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/qa-q-qa-testing-cadence
<cjohnston> ok.. ill tell you when to do it
<cjohnston> 1 sec
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> move it
<balloons> k, moved into the grey bar
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> its no longer an agenda item
<cjohnston> so it should reschedule
<cjohnston> we will see
<balloons> let's watch
<balloons> maybe I'll get my spot back? :-)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> i think its 20ish minutes
<pleia2> jcastro: need to me take care of adding sessions to the calendar so classbot can pick them up?
 * balloons comes up with master plan of resetting his meetings at 3 am after grabbing prime slots at beta2 during the cycle ;-0
<jcastro> oh yes please, I ddin't even notice that.
<pleia2> jcastro: ok, I'll do that tonight
<jcastro> <3
<cjohnston> jcastro: perfect example of a lack of following instructions https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-quantal-hwe-essential
<cjohnston> I see at least 3 issues
<cjohnston> hrm
 * jcastro fixes
<cjohnston> looks like that is setup for status
<cjohnston> hold on
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> that is supposed to be a status.u.c setup
<cjohnston> its a meeting in summit
<cjohnston> theres a problem
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> cause they made it a sprint
<jcastro> k, let me whine at vanhoof
 * cjohnston is going to send an email to MSM to make sure that all BP problems are directed at jcastro instead of cjohnston2 
<cjohnston> or cjohnston
<jcastro> what? No
<jcastro> scheduling problems go to track leads
<jcastro> same as before
<cjohnston> they always come to me because the track leads cant figure out why the BP isnt being scheduled
<jcastro> which track lead?
<cjohnston> "why isnt this meeting being imported"
<cjohnston> i dunno... I get pinged my MSM
<cjohnston> jcastro: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/certify-planning/+spec/cert-q-12.10coverage
<cjohnston> there are a few of those
<cjohnston> wrong names
<balloons> cjohnston, it did move
<balloons> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20465/qa-q-qa-testing-cadence/
<balloons> and I didn't get my spot back :-(
<balloons> something else immeadiately took it
<balloons> so, is there a way to know what i've turned off auto schedule?
<balloons> I'd like to undo this faux pas
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> you just want alot of work from me
<cjohnston> huh
 * balloons is trying to learn
<cjohnston> not without making mhall119 go through the admin area and looking
<balloons> I am happy to be your model track lead cjohnston.. giving you only pleasant thoughts and dreams
<cjohnston> bug mhall119 and you ill be
<balloons> there's only like 4 or 5 I would have messed with
<cjohnston> will be
<cjohnston> can you give me some sort of something to look for
<jcastro> <--- EOD, see yall in Oakland
<cjohnston> qa-*
<cjohnston> or something
 * balloons waves at jcastro 
<cjohnston> jcastro: not allowed
<balloons> cjohnston, yes.. qa-q-
<balloons> I can name them all
<cjohnston> balloons: give me some time
<balloons> they are all assigned to me also
<balloons> I moved none of the others
<balloons> cjohnston, thanks.. I appreciate all the info
<cjohnston> qa-q-iso-testing-process
<cjohnston> qa-q-isotracker-testcases
<cjohnston> qa-q-community
<cjohnston> qa-q-manual-app-testing
<balloons> cjohnston, ok I'll move all those to the grey bar and watch the magic
<cjohnston> :-)
<balloons> done deal
<cjohnston> jcastro: there are probably minimum of 8 blueprints that are wrong.. and thats just the names of the blueprints.. i didnt look for other issues... its quite error prone
<jcastro> this is why I said the scheduler should use the launchpad APi for things proposed to the sprint instead of the actual name of the blueprint
<cjohnston> how would that work with tracks?
<jcastro> tracks in LP itself for sprints
<cjohnston> good luck
<cjohnston> maybe you can visit the launchpad clinic with that :-)
<czajkowski> if the bug is on the wiki shouldnt be a problem
<czajkowski> and gmb can help work on things
<mhall119> jcastro: see you in Atlanta
<jono> jcastro, mhall119 around?
<jono> anyone else want to test 0.1 of accomplishments?
<daker_> jono: me me me me
<jono> daker :-)
<jono> daker go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-accomplishments/+archive/releases/+packages
<jono> and install all three packages
<jono> daker have you playied with accomplishments before?
<daker_> no :)
<daker_> jono: ^
<jono> daker cool
<jono> install all those packages and let me know when you are ready
<daker_> AWE, no packages for oneric :/
<jono> daker this requires 12.04
<daker_> yeah i saw that
<daker_> no worries
<jono> daker do you have 12.04?
<daker_> jono: 11.10
<balloons> jono, I can install ;-)
<balloons> k, installed.
<balloons> started, and boom.. got a crash dialog box
<jono> one sec balloons
<jono> we found a bug, I am revving it
<balloons> crash was with twistd
<jono> yup it is a logging issue
<balloons> k -- you want this error -- dbusexception not provided by any .service files?
<jono> balloons, looks like we found a last minute bug
<jono> if the .cache/accomplishments/logs dir doesnt exist it bombs
<jono> balloons, if you want to test in the meantime to the following:
<jono> killall -9 twistd
<jono> cd .cache
<jono> mkdir accomplishments/logs
<jono> cd .local/share
<jono> rm -rf accomplishments
<jono> and then run accomplishments-viewer
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-01
<jono> hey
<jono> anyone want to test Ubuntu Accomplishments 0.1?
<jono> we are about to release
<jono> I want to make sure it works :-)
<IAmNotThatGuy> jono, Did you fix the bug raised by s-fox- ?
<jono> IAmNotThatGuy, still looking into it
<jono> but I think I know what the issue is
<jono> we now have a 0.1 to test, I just want a few people to try it before I announce it
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ah! Okies
<jono> IAmNotThatGuy, areyou running 12.04?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Nope. I am still on Lucid :[
<IAmNotThatGuy> I am waiting for my new laptop to arrive jono. My desktop's age is over
<jono> IAmNotThatGuy, ahhh, np
<jo-erlend> jono, sure. I've read a little bit about it. Looks kinda cool. Where do I get it? :)
<jono> jo-erlend, cool!
<jono> are you on 12.04?
<jono> jo-erlend, http://paste.ubuntu.com/959141/
<bkerensa> jono: release as in to USC?
<jono> bkerensa, the first few releases will be in a PPA
<bkerensa> oh
<jono> bkerensa, can you test it?
<bkerensa> jono: sure remind me the lp name so I can bzr branch
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> http://paste.ubuntu.com/959141/
<jono> bkerensa, ^
<jono> bkerensa, before you install, do the following:
<jono> rm -rf ~/.cache/accomplishments
<jono> rm -rf ~/.share/local/accomplishments
<jono> and then you should be good to go
<jo-erlend> jono, can't find the package accomplishments-view?
<jo-erlend> jono, I am on 12.04 yes.
<jono> jo-erlend, accomplishments-viewer
<bkerensa> jono: E: Unable to locate package accomplishments-view
<bkerensa> even after update
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> jo-erlend, sorry typo
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> :D
<jo-erlend> aha! There we go :)
<jono> sorry, guys
<jono> bkerensa, jo-erlend you will both need to have U1 running
<bkerensa> jono: Fortunately there is no way to not have U1 not run in 12.04 ;) which in fact I hope to have fixed in 12.10
<bkerensa> ;p
<jono> :-)
<jo-erlend> jono, hmm. Several accomplishments are locked, that shouldn't be.
<jono> jo-erlend, they should be
<jono> they need others to be achieved first
<jo-erlend> for instance, it says I'm an approved Ubuntu Member, but that I havne't signed the CoC.
<bkerensa> this is a really nice app you have worked on here jono
<jo-erlend> report first bug is also locked. And LoCo Team member.
<jono> jo-erlend, they require reg on lp first
<jo-erlend> yes, it looks nice. It's just that it, apparently, doesn't work :>
<jono> bkerensa, thanks!
<bkerensa> jo-erlend: LOL
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and it says I have not reported any bugs that have been confirmed :P
<jono> jo-erlend, are you seeing bubbles appear?
<jo-erlend> jono, you're asking if I'm on drugs or am I missing something?
<bkerensa> also I am a juju charm contributor and on the charm contributor team
<bkerensa> jo-erlend: I think he is indeed ;p
<jono> jo-erlend, lol
<jono> you should start seeing notifications appear
<jono> saying you have achieved different things
<jo-erlend> I'm not seeing that.
<jono> jo-erlend, that is why they are locked
<jono> jo-erlend, can you do this:
<jono> ls -al ~/.local/share/accomplishments/trophies/ubuntu-community/*
<jo-erlend> jono, oh. Wait a minute.
<bkerensa> jo-erlend: it seems like it just takes awhile
<jono> jo-erlend, they appeared?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> mine are starting to appear
<jono> bkerensa, are yours appearing?
<jono> nice!
<jono> woo!
<bkerensa> what does this use launchpad api if so that explains the slowness :P
<jo-erlend> no, in this case, I think it was just me who was confused. It's 06:53 here. Haven't had my first cup of coffee yet :)
<jono> bkerensa, no it is a little slower as it only processes every few mins
<bkerensa> ahh
<jono> bkerensa, I can tune the server better when people are using it
<jono> jo-erlend, so you saw notifications?
<jo-erlend> difficult for me to notice the bubbles, since they're so far away too. (Two big screens.
<jo-erlend> jono, yes.
<jono> jo-erlend, yeah I hate how bubbles appear on the wrong screen
<jono> I am stoked that it is working for you guys :-)
<jono> brb, going to finish the release announcement
<jo-erlend> wait..
<jo-erlend> aha. No, everything is fine :)
<jono> jo-erlend, :-)
<jo-erlend> it crashed when I clicked Ubuntu Core Developer.
<jono> jo-erlend, did you get a traceback?
<jono> bkerensa, if you click to view opportunity info does it crash for you?
<jo-erlend> uhm. I was waiting for it to be collected, but apport disappeared.
<jono> jo-erlend, hmm
<bkerensa> http://i.imgur.com/muNhI.png
<jo-erlend> happened again.
<bkerensa> http://i.imgur.com/muNhI.png
<bkerensa> jono: How do I get the fridge trophy
<bkerensa> ?
<jono> bkerensa, read the docs :-)
<jono> bkerensa, double click on it to find out
<jono> does it show you the info?
<jo-erlend> jono, it's a unicode thing.
<jo-erlend> unicode decode error.
<jono> jo-erlend, ahhh
<jono> could you file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments-system/+filebug
<jono> thanks!
<jo-erlend> jono, I've tried to to that several times.
<jo-erlend> I don't know why apport refuses to do so.
<jono> jo-erlend, if you could just file a text report I will dig into it
<jono> thanks!
<jono> particularly if you have a traceback
<jo-erlend> jono, yes.
<jono> thanks
<jo-erlend> jono, do you know how I can copy the trace from the apport dialog?
<jo-erlend> hmm. Doesn't look like that's possible, which  is a bug too, I think. No problem though.
<jono> jo-erlend, hmm not sure
<bkerensa> jono: Well it just says submit content etc but I am a editor :P
<bkerensa> but no trophy
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> bkerensa, hmm you should get it if you are in the team
<jono> bkerensa, can you file a bug?
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> im not on the lp team
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> but I definitely have the associated credentials ;)
<bkerensa> jono: so far no bugs it looks very nice
<jo-erlend> jono, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments-system/+bug/992385
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 992385 in ubuntu-accomplishments-system "Crashed with UnicodeDecodeError while double-clicking accomplishments" [Undecided,New]
<bkerensa> will you add an about menu?
<jono> thanks bkerensa!
<jono> thanks so much jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> I have accomplished more than this >:|
<jo-erlend> jono, you're welcome. Cool program. :)
<jono> thanks jo-erlend :-)
<jono> ok, back soon
<jono> going to work out
<mhall119> TSA guy recognized my ubuntu shirt :)
<mhall119> and *didn't* frisk me
<cprofitt> woah
<cprofitt> kinda cool
<Pendulum> haha
<JanC> if he's a geek, he probably also knows what some real security experts think about how the TSA implements "security"  ;)
<jo-erlend> hehe
<Pendulum> mhall119: so what sort of silly time today do you show up out here?
<jono> hey all
<forestpiskie> hi technoviking
<forestpiskie> jono too :)
<jono> hey forestpiskie
<forestpiskie> jono: just waking up I assume :)
<forestpiskie> I wish I was :p
<jono> mhall119, jcastro, balloons are you guys online or traveling?
<jono> forestpiskie, yup, just woke up
<jono> well, woke up 30mins ago
<jono> but I need coffee to start :-)
<balloons> jono, I will be heading out soonish :-) I got time for our call
<balloons> er.. meeting
<akgraner> ok so other than the "typical" interview list and stuff about MAAS, juju, server cloud, AWSOME  what am I missing for interview topics
<forestpiskie> :) I'd be half way through the first pot of tea after 30 minutes jono
<akgraner> I'm putting the spreadsheet together for Novacut seems like I am missing something
<jono> alrighty, meeting time
<jono> forestpiskie, :-)
<jono> akgraner, accomplishments :-)
<jono> ;-)
<jono> #startmeeting
<akgraner> jono, I figured you'd cover that in your interview
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue May  1 15:01:24 2012 UTC.  The chair is jono. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jono> welcome, one and all to our Canonical Community Team meeting!
<jono> this should be an interesting one as some members of the team may be traveling
<jono> before we start, let's double check that the horsemen are present and correct
<jono> balloons, jcastro, mhall119, you guys here?
<jono> we have no dpm or dholbach today
 * balloons feels alone
<jono> actually you know what, I am going to cancel this meeting, too many folks are not online and traveling
<balloons> jcastro and mhall119 are already heading to airport
<jono> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-community-team to: "Work Items: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/canonical-community.html || Community Trello: http://goo.gl/n4or5 (experiment) || Things to work on (in order): work items || dpm's channel: http://goo.gl/o2IR5"
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue May  1 15:03:17 2012 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-05-01-15.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-community-team/2012/ubuntu-community-team.2012-05-01-15.01.html
<jono> worlds shortest meeting!
<balloons> you spoke the most lines!
<forestpiskie> lol
<czajkowski> short n sweet
<czajkowski> the way all meetings should be
<jono> :-)
<jono> cool 33 new people tried Ubuntu Accomplishments today :-)
<akgraner> jono, so almost 4000 views I think of the Live Q&A
<akgraner> I talked to my boss this morning and he is cool with me doing more of these with you all
<jono> akgraner, cool!
<technoviking> jcastro: what is the irc web client you use?
<bkerensa> technoviking: subway
<bkerensa> :)
<czajkowski> nice idea - https://admin.fedoraproject.org/voting/results/poll-rel-names  asking the community if they should continue with release names
<snap-l> I eagerly await Fedora: Burnt Weeny Sandwich
<bkerensa> Grilled Cheese :D
<snap-l> One of these is a Frank Zappa Album. :)
<technoviking> bkerensa: subway irc?
<technoviking> sweet now have 2048 bit encryption on my irc bouncer:)
<bkerensa> technoviking: yes and there is a charm for deploying it on aws
<technoviking> have a old server and not aws
<bkerensa> you can use lxc too
<technoviking> charm deployed bt not see it on port 3000
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> could be a lxc issue
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> better chase down the charm author :P
<jono> http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/05/01/ubuntu-accomplishments-lens-released/ :-)
<jono> jcastro, around?
<czajkowski> jono: any other requests bar walkers ?
<jono> czajkowski, if you come across a box of choccy hobnobs I wouldn't argue ;-)
<jono> thanks czajkowski, you are a legend!
<czajkowski> hobnobs grand
<czajkowski> I've a request in for digestives
<jono> thanks!
<czajkowski> jono: no bother
<bkerensa> :D
<czajkowski> right somewhere in the move I put my passport in a safe place coming back from .IE, now it seems to be hiding from me together with my adaptors
<czajkowski> I hate moving house!
<czajkowski> jono: hmmm following your blog post re Accomplishments, restarted and now when I launch it generates an apport and relaunches the diagloue box for Accomplishement info
<czajkowski> waiting for apport to generate the bug
<jono> czajkowski, hmmm
<czajkowski> just keeps spinning saying starting the daemon
<czajkowski> apport appears then vanishes
<czajkowski> will try it again once I go get some foods I've been looking at oopses all afternoon and bugs
<czajkowski> so brain is a bit fried chicken
<czajkowski> and not the tasty kind :/
<jono> czajkowski, did you just install?
<jono> you tested this before, right?
<jono> czajkowski, try running these commands first:
<jono> killall -9 twistd
<jono> rm -rf ~/.cache/accomplishments
<jono> rm -rf ~/.config/accomplishments
<jono> rm -rf ~/.local/share/accomplishments
<jono> and then run Accomplishments Information from the dash
<czajkowski> jono: tried that for starters, the twistd doesnt seem to be running as killing it tells me so
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/9g4emk
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/9g4eik
<czajkowski> is what mine looks lik e
<jono> czajkowski, type: killall -9 twistd
<jono> and then run 'accomplishments-viewer' from a terminal
<jono> do you get errors?
<paultag> jono: you should avoid using -9 where you can, it can result in some serious issues if it has open files :)
<scott-work> jcastro: i have slides for derivatives UDS presentation, how would you like for me to get them to you?
<scott-work> can i share them from ubuntu one?
<czajkowski> czajkowski@sheldon:~$ killall -9 twistd
<czajkowski> twistd: no process found
<jono> paultag, I did not know that, thanks!
<paultag> sure enough
<jono> czajkowski, ok, now run accomplishments-viewer
<jono> czajkowski, you should probably come to #ubuntu-accomplishments
<czajkowski> jono: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/960792/
<czajkowski> anything to avoid unpacking at this stage
<czajkowski> taggy hello darling
<paultag> czajkowski: howdy lovie, how's things?
<czajkowski> missing you as always
<paultag> czajkowski: just sent in my T&S email for NM :)
<paultag> I miss y'all too
<s-fox> jono,  It worked , though I seem to be missing a trophy :/
<s-fox> But overall it appears to be working :)
<s-fox> Thank you for your help
<jono> s-fox, woo!
<jono> thanks for testing@!
<jono> s-fox, give it some time, the trophies will come
<s-fox> jono,  okay. It has given me 2. 1 for being an ubuntu member and another for being registered on launchpad. :) The one I was expecting was to do with filing a bug.  Now I have something workable, I am going to see about adding some trophies for forum users, if that is okay with you.
<jono> s-fox, yeah the others should come soon
<jono> s-fox, we would *love* forums accomplishments :-)
<jono> s-fox, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Creating for the guidew
<jono> s-fox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Creating/Guidelines also shows the kind of accomplishments we are think are good ones
<jono> s-fox, also, feel free to join #ubuntu-accomplishments
<s-fox> Okay, thanks for the channel link. I did see the wiki page and am definitely interested in adding some for the forums community to work towards.
<s-fox> ^ jono
<jono> s-fox, sweet!
<jcastro> pleia2: your post is <3
<jcastro> drinks on me!
<jcastro> DJones: hey so when does the thing with mark start?
<jcastro> and if I cut out it's because of this plane's wifi
<jcastro> jono: do you have any accomplishments people coming to UDS?
<jcastro> who are not you
<DJones> 8 minutes
<jono> jcastro, I don't think so, other than mfisch
<jono> jcastro, by the way my talk title: Accomplishing An Awesome App Development Platform
<jcastro> jono: 3 dell laptops. charm contest, might want to let him know
<jono> cool
<jcastro> jono: summit on a plane doesn't work well at all heh, but we're about 3 hours out
<jono> jcastro, when did you slot my plenary in?
<jono> hehe
<jcastro> thursday 1400
<jcastro> we can slide to wed I think if need be
<jcastro> I followed the google doc
<jcastro> and I finally have all the sponsor info so I can update all that when I start
<jcastro> jono: how about accomplishment sessions?
<jono> jcastro, wrapping my slides and then I am going to schedule two accom sessions
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jono> jcastro, tomorrow lets review all the plenaries
<jcastro> marcoceppi: ^^ hey sign up for those.
<jcastro> jono: indeed that was my plan
<jono> jcastro, I know Gustavo wants to schedule a Go session from someone at Google
<jcastro> like a plenary?
<jono> 49 people tried accomplishments today :-)
<jono> jcastro, yeahj
<jcastro> easy, I have one slot left
<jcastro> that works out
<jono> jcastro, I think we can scrap the Zareason panel type thing
<jono> if we need to
<jono> no replies yet
<jcastro> oh, well, I'd like to give more time to the derivatives then
<jono> jcastro, lets review it tomorrow
<jcastro> nod
<marcoceppi> jcastro: where do I sign up?
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
 * jono finishes UDS plenary talk :-)
<jono> woo! all my UDS talks are done now
<bkerensa> ;p
<MrChrisDruif> Great jono !!
<MrChrisDruif> I thought you talked a minimum of 5 hours?
<jono> haha
<jono> it just feels like that
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, gotcha ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> And with that I'm away
<mhall119> jono: do you know when  balloons was getting to SFO?
<mhall119> jcastro and I just landed
<jono> mhall119, no idea
<jono> I think he gets in tonight
<jono> mhall119, jcastro welcome!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-02
<bkerensa> jono: where is accomplishments code?
<jono> bkerensa, you mean the system itself of the accomplishments collection?
<bkerensa> jono: Yeah... can I bzr branch it from somewhere or git clone? :)
<jono> bkerensa, you mean the system itself of the accomplishments collection?
<bkerensa> yeah the system ^
<bkerensa> I assume you have a source package?
<jono> bkerensa, the daemon is at lp:ubuntu-accomplishments-daemon and the viewer is at lp:ubuntu-accomplishments-viewer
<bkerensa> ok thanks
 * bkerensa wants to hack for fun
<jono> bkerensa, it would be cooler if you could write some accoms for the system
<jono> they are in lp:ubuntu-community-accomplishments
<jono> we are really in need of those :-)
<bkerensa> jono: :P my python is not nearly ninja enough yet :)
<jono> bkerensa, it is easier for you to write an accomplishment than hack on the system itself
<jono> believe me :-)
<jono> writing an accomplishment just means knowing a little launchpadlib
<bkerensa> >.<
<jono> and there are lots of example accomplishments in that branch
<bkerensa> ok
<jono> :-)
<jono> I think you might find it more worthwhile
<bkerensa> well then maybe I will gank some and see what I can do
<bkerensa> ;p
<jono> brb
<jono> thanks!
<bkerensa> bbl
<bkerensa> jono: also looks like the Help section could use some improvement :P
<bkerensa> sample mallard files
<jono> bkerensa, yeah we definitely need help with the help :-)
<akgraner> If anyone is around and wants to hang out with me on Air let me know I'll send you and invite
<akgraner> I've made the hangout public so you should in theory be able to just join let me know if you can't
<akgraner> does anyone else have to re-set their sound settings *every* time they got to use hangouts
<bkerensa> jono: :D You didnt blog about your book starting to ship :P
<ScottL> jcastro, i have slides and i'd really like to share them with you ;)
<jono> bkerensa, it hasnt shipped yet :-)
<bkerensa> jono: yeah not to normal people but O'Reilly is already offering review copies :P
<jono> bkerensa, oh cool :-)
<bkerensa> Yeah I look forward to reading it
<jono> thanks bkerensa!
<bkerensa> jono: I hear there was a riot in Oakland today?
<bkerensa> due to May Day
<jono> bkerensa, I never heard anything about that
<jono> oh reading now
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> jono: apparently happened a few blocks from where UDS will be and they were using concussion grenades
<jono> I doubt it is that close
<jono> city center is not usually an area of trouble
<jono> there are may day disturbances all over the world
<jono> it will be fine by the time folks arriv
<jono> e
<bkerensa> yeah I figured the person who told me was confused
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> yeah just may day stuff
<mhall119> bkerensa: jono: not a riot, but a march, right outside the hotel
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> mhall119: maybe the flash bangs occurred elsewhere
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> maybe
<jono> mhall119, lol
<bkerensa> Huffpo has photos :)
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> hows are things there mhall119?
<jono> wish I could have made it down
<jono> been working to wrap some things up before my life is sucked up with meetings
<mhall119> jono: good, just went out for some dinner, going ot crash early tonight
<jono> mhall119, cool
<jono> I should be down at around 8.30/8.40
<mhall119> hacking on summit some more :)
<jono> mhall119, cool :-)
<jono> mhall119, did you catch up with Nick?
<mhall119> jono: not, yet, has he arrived at the hotel?
<jono> mhall119, no idea, I assume so
<jono> he may have arrived late and hit the hay
<jono> brb, gonna grab dinner
<mhall119> maybe, that's what I'm off to do
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<dholbach> hi dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach, did you have a nice break?
<dholbach> yes - how about yourself?
<dholbach> we took the train to Szczecin yesterday
<dpm> nice
<dpm> yeah, had a great long weekend :)
<dholbach> can anyone please help with https://code.launchpad.net/harvest/+activereviews? :)
<jo-erlend> I have a bootable usb on my keyring. It uses persistence. If I store things on it, then those won't be copied if I install from it, right?
<cjohnston> mornin
<dpm> jo-erlend, I don't think they will, no. But to be sure, I'd ask on #ubuntu-installer
<s-fox> Hello cjohnston
<dpm> hey cjohnston
<dpm> Wow, slowly catching up after the short break, and just read another nice article: http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57424335-94/androids-new-ally-against-the-iphone-ubuntu/
<jo-erlend> dpm, aha! Thanks. I didn't know about that channel :)
<dpm> jo-erlend, yeah, I usually go there when I've got questions about ubiquity or other parts of the installation
<alourie> hello
<s-fox> o/
<forestpiskie> hello
<s-fox> Hi
<dholbach> mhall119, jcastro, dpm-afk, balloons: hey - do you know if we have a team meeting later on?
<dpm> argh, not afk anymore
<dpm> I don't know, I was actually wondering the same
<dpm> I guess it's up to the guys in Oakland
<dholbach> depending on the answer of Oakland I'd make another pot of tea and dive deeper into what I should've done much earlier already: port scripts which deal with too much data into a django app
<dpm> both seem like excellent plans to me :)
<dholbach> yes, especially while sitting on the balcony and enjoying 25°C
<forestpiskie> that sounds good
 * dholbach takes the continued silence from Oakland as a signal to indulge in the harsh reality of http://2.asset.soup.io/asset/3039/9010_3a46.gif
<s-fox>  Poor kitty
<dholbach> dpm just showed me http://www.dodgycoder.net/2011/11/yoda-conditions-pokemon-exception.html - worth a read as well :)
<dpm> absolutely :)
<mhall119> dholbach: I wasnt planning on a meeting today
<dholbach> mhall119, I'll go on then :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: is the weather nice?
<dholbach> bkerensa, yes, sun is shining, 25°C
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> 77°F and its not even 8am?
<bkerensa> oh no :(
<dholbach> eh?
<dholbach> I'm in Berlin :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: oh :) I thought you were in Oakland already
<dholbach> no, I'll arrive Sunday afternoon
<forestpiskie> I hope your weather is heading for southern england dholbach :)
<dholbach> forestpiskie, I'm not sure your idea reflects the dynamics of European weather :)
<bkerensa> heh
<dholbach> in any case it's supposed to rain tomorrow again :)
<forestpiskie> dholbach: perhaps mine is heading for you then :)
<forestpiskie> and you can always hope ...
<dholbach> yeah, I won't let it ruin my mood :)
<forestpiskie> lol
<duanedes1gn> have not popped in to say hi to my #u-c-t in awhile...hello!
<duanedes1gn> i wonder how cjohnston has been ggeting along with his Ubuntu  One install?
<dpm> hi duanedes1gn, nice to see you here
<dpm> how are things going in the u1 world?
<cjohnston> duanedes1gn: went back to drop box
<duanedes1gn> ahh my nick is meesed up
<duanedesign> cjohnston: sorry to hear that
<duanedesign> cjohnston: but you have to use what orks for you
<duanedesign> works*
<duanedesign> hi dpm
<cjohnston> :)
<cjohnston> just couldn't deal with whatever was causing stuff to be deleted
<duanedesign> yeah that is no good
<duanedesign> cjohnston: i think gettiing rid of some of the 'frills' like bookmarksync and the notes Ui ill allow us to focus on sync performance
<cjohnston> would be nice
<AlanBell> hi forestpiskie
<forestpiskie> LOL
<forestpiskie> hi AlanBell :)
<forestpiskie> thanks for your help
<mhall119> balloons: ping
<mhall119> jcastro: where are you?
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<dholbach> alright my friends - time to call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<balloons> mhall119, I miss you!
<bkerensa> jcastro: deadline is tomorrow >.<
<jcastro> no
<bkerensa> oh
<jcastro> it's next wednesday
<jcastro> it was a typo
<bkerensa> OK
<jcastro> fixed!
<bkerensa> thank goodness.... I will going to have to spend all day writing charms
<bkerensa> :D
<scott-work> jcastro: sorry to keep poking you, but do you want the slides for the uds derivatives presentation?
<bkerensa> ok Locker charm is done and at epic level of frostiness
<s-fox> Hi =)
<jo-erlend> jono, haha, I just described your band as "harder than Metallica, but softer than Morbid Angel". I didn't intend to! :)
<jono> jo-erlend, lol!
<jo-erlend> jono, I really love your music.
<jono> thanks jo-erlend!
 * bkerensa has never heard Jono's music
<jo-erlend> http://www.severedfifth.com/releases/
<jo-erlend> jono, "The Prey" is so perfect!
<jono> jo-erlend, glad you like it! :-)
<jo-erlend> jono, truth be told, your band is one of two I've recommended during the last five years; Nellie McKay is the other one. :)
<jono> thanks so much jo-erlend :-)
<jo-erlend> jono, I'm the one who's happy about it, you know. :)
<jono> :-)
<jo-erlend> now I'm just trying to find appropriate ways to reciprocate.
<jo-erlend> it has become my obvious example why things like PirateBay should seize to exist.
<jo-erlend> jono, thought I'd share it on a metal-club tomorrowm if you don't mind. I'll capture a video. We like this stuff in Norway, you know. :)
<jono> jo-erlend, sweet!
<jo-erlend> jono, fans aren't leeches? :)
<jono> indeed
<jo-erlend> I really do love this album though. It's not about the politics.
<jono> :-)
<JanC> hm, something else pretty cool to recommend to Ubuntu & other open source users: John Peel's site where he's publishing his record collection uses WebM for the commentary videos  ☺
<JanC> http://thespace.org/
<jo-erlend> jono, ah, Forgotten Heroes just came on. I love that one.
<JanC> jono: no move-this-file-to-my-U1-button yet?  ;)
<JanC> like they did for the SF festival in London
<jono> JanC, not yet :-)
<jono> jo-erlend, yeah, I love playing that live
<jo-erlend> I'm really a jazz-kinda-guy.
<jo-erlend> I like to think I'm a guitarist, but everytone else seems to think I'm better at the vocals. I don't know whether to be flattered or insulted. :)
<jo-erlend> jono, who's the voice talking in this song?
 * jo-erlend is extremely interested in voices :)
<jono> jo-erlend, Winston Churchill
<JanC> jo-erlend: what style of jazz?
<jo-erlend> jono, you're serious? :)
<jono> jo-erlend, yup
<JanC> jono: you're also lacking vorbis & flac tracks  ;)
<jo-erlend> JanC, Robert Normann is the main guy. Django Reinhardt is second. There are so many good ones, I can't really define them.
<JanC> jo-erlend: ah, Django was born in Belgium, so that's nice  ;)
<JanC> and I have a couple of albums with music from him
<jo-erlend> jono, slightly inspired by Diablo this guitar background? :) Extremely cool!
<jono> :-)
<jono> brb
<jo-erlend> JanC, you know... Robert Normann was something entirely different. Nobody understands, except for the extremely interested.
<jo-erlend> I'd say "out of this world" if I believed in it.
<JanC> jono: if you love Django, I'm sure you'll like this cover of the Super Mario Bros. theme by one of the original authors of the Django web framework: http://www.holovaty.com/writing/mario-gypsy-jazz/   ;)
<JanC> jo-erlend: *
<JanC> bah
<JanC> Robert Normann I don't know, would have to check it out
<JanC> jo-erlend: http://www.discogs.com/artist/Robert+Normann ?
<jo-erlend> JanC, same guy, but I would advertise listening to him on U1MS :)
<JanC> you mean, they have that, but not most well known bands?  ;)
<jo-erlend> if you like Django, you'll like Robert Normann from wartimes. But if you really love guitar, you'll listen to the newer recordings.
<jo-erlend> JanC, I wish I were allowed to share.
<jo-erlend> In the meantime, I can tell you; if you like guitar; Robert Normann is the one. And he's in the U1MS.
<JanC> jo-erlend: it seems like they actually have that in the U1MS indeed
<jo-erlend> JanC, he's Norwegian. I would create havok if he wasn't. :)
<JanC> well, lots of good music from all over the world isn't there
<jo-erlend> true. But Robert Normann is something entirely different.
<jo-erlend> he makes Django look pale.
<JanC> Django is mostly remarkable as he played all that while missing 2 or 3 fingers IIRC  ;)
<jo-erlend> of course, you really have to love guitar in order to get this. ;)
<jo-erlend> It's not the disabilities that makes me love Django. It's the music.
<jo-erlend> disabilities enable you to be different.
<JanC> of course, it just makes it even more remarkable (although he said he played like that because of that)
<jo-erlend> not to me. Or I  try not to think that way, anyway.
<JanC> jo-erlend: sort of like Jimi Hendrix re-wired a normal guitar for his left-handedness
<jo-erlend> JanC, right. But you have to see the chonology in it. They did it because they had to express something.
<JanC> true
<jo-erlend> I mean; eternity doesn't give a damn about difficulties.
<JanC> actually, and AFAIK coincidentally, Django was born very near to one of Belgium's most important summer music festivals; both locations are in Dour
<jo-erlend> you have heard Andy McKee, yes?
<JanC> maybe
<jo-erlend> ok, so that made me stop Liberate...
<JanC> actually, there is a lot of jazz I've heard but don't know, from listening to the form jazz programme on national radio
<JanC> former
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4
<JanC> unfortunately they stopped that programme  :-(
<jo-erlend> Andy McKee does extreme things... Fantastic.
<jo-erlend> so does Ana Vidovic, of course, if you're also into classical music.
<JanC> I don't really believe in music categories, except to give a bit of direction about what to expect, so I'm into all styles of music ☺
<JanC> that Andy McKee is pretty cool indeed
<jo-erlend> there's also another Norwegian guy... I think he's called Ola Staveteig. He plays two guitars at once. :)
<jo-erlend> Andy McKee is awesome.
<JanC> and rhythmbox is not awesome (I opened it to look at the store, now I have a hole bunch of bug reports popping up  :P )
<JanC> apparently the subprocess that reads metadata in your music collection loves to crash when it doesn't understand a particular file...
<jo-erlend> wish we could focus exclusively on quality in one LTS.
<JanC> well, this is something upstream should have solved long ago
<jo-erlend> fuck upstream.
<JanC> it's one reason why I use quodlibet and not one of the "default" music applications  ;)
<jo-erlend> you know... I'm trying to create something in Norway. If I have to consider upstreams and reality, then we're doomed.
<JanC> (another reason being that quodlibet & the mutagen metadata parser are written in pure python and still faster than most of those compiled apps)
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu is so damn chicken. That's what annoys me.
<JanC> "unfortunately", quodlibet is firmly targetted at power users
<jo-erlend> "power user" is just a fancy way of saying "the system sucks"
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu 12.04LTS is the system that sucks the least, but I still have to adapt to it.
<JanC> not really, it means "you can search your library using regular expressions" and "you can use arbitrary tags of your own choice"
<JanC> not exactly something most people need for their collection  ;)
<jo-erlend> some actions have now become sub-second for me on my computer. That's extremely good compared to all the other sucky systems out there. But in reality, what I expect is for the system to be prepared when I ask for something. Ubuntu is the only system that's even trying to. But all of them still sucks.
<jo-erlend> for instance; I always wear my headset, so why don't we just build EEG into it and get support to the simplest tasks? '
<JanC> good example from the quodlibet manual: album = !/Christmas/
<JanC> ;)
<jo-erlend> computers are effective, as long as you play by their rules. That's what makes all of them such a piece of crap.
<JanC> (actually, that one is from the comments)
<jo-erlend> It is also what makes Ubuntu 12.04LTS the best there is. But I still think it's too chicken.
<JanC> well, the rules are what we give them, after all  ;)
<jo-erlend> no.
<jo-erlend> it's not. Babies learn grammars way before anyone tells them how it works.
<JanC> where "we" = the humans that created it
<JanC> created & programmed
<jo-erlend> right. But there's no such thing as "humans".
<greg-g> wait, i dont' exist?
 * greg-g just willy-nilly interjects, then goes back to work
<jo-erlend> greg-g, right. When I close my eyes and go to sleep, I might wake up not even remembering your nick.
<greg-g> jo-erlend: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! Don't disappear me!
<jo-erlend> you know what's worse? The brain is deliberately trying to forget things.
<JanC> that sounds liek a sensible thing to do  ;)
<jo-erlend> it is. And that's why the computer should adapt to us and not vice versa.
<JanC> from a restricted space management PoV
<jo-erlend> the computer never decides to forget anything.
<JanC> you could easily make it do that
<JanC> e.g. ext4 in its early days was pretty good at that  :P
<jo-erlend> I thoroughly hate the concept of paths and names in the context of computing.
<JanC> you know, *we* engineer file systems and databases to never forget anything
<jo-erlend> exactly. That's why it should remember and anticipate things for us.
<JanC> it's easy enough to make them forget instead ;)
<jo-erlend> no. Remembering is easy. It is forgetting the right things... That's difficult.
<JanC> that's why our brain often forgets what we want to remember and vice versa, I suppose...
<JanC> bad algorithms
<jo-erlend> I've decided that 1) the brain has a mind of its own and 2) it is the brain that owns me, not vice versa. :)
<JanC> funny thing, supposedly I have an "out of JanC's rarity cabinet" item in a Dutch web "radio station" now  :P
<JanC> jono: the DJ says you can get one of your songs into the show if you listen to the stream and request it...  ;)
<JanC> that will give you at least 10 listeners on Wednesday evening ;-)
<JanC> (mostly from the ubuntu-nl locoteam AFAICT)
<JanC> (I wish our laws about hobbyist broadcasting were as relaxed as theirs)
<jono> JanC, I wish I could but I am at work
<JanC> jono:  ☺
<JanC> internet broadcast fees start at 2000 € / year in Belgium  :-/
<jono> wow
<jono> expensive
<JanC> depends on how much listeners you have
<JanC> it's peanuts for university-funded radio stations
<JanC> but makes it impossible to set up a hobby radio station for some friends to try out how it all works
<JanC> (well, at least legally ;) )
<s-fox> Morning
<MrChrisDruif> Night
<balloons> afternoon
<popey> Bananas!
<s-fox> How is everyone?
<popey> GREAT!
<balloons> popey, you've ruined our life of the sun circle.. we were all connected through the phases of the sun, and .....
<balloons> good s-fox how about you?
<balloons> fresh tea is flowing now
<popey> pfffffft
<popey> tea!?
<popey> i haven't had tea for $DAYS
<MrChrisDruif> Sleepy time actually, but that major downpour revitalised me actually ^_^
<s-fox> balloons,  A little tired to be honest. I've been working on the accomplishment system. Requested my branch be merged with the trunk
<balloons> s-fox, I didn't realize you were messing with accomplishments
<balloons> I was just about to dive back into writing my first
<balloons> well, I suppose it's my second.. I failed to finish my first.. technical issue :-)
<s-fox> balloons,  I am guilty of being involved with it yes
<balloons> s-fox, don't you go absorbing jono's mistakes now..
<s-fox> balloons,  I wrote my first today, a few teething issues, but they were resolved.
<balloons> I'm still blaming him
<s-fox> balloons,   you know Joeb454 is the community blame person. :D
<s-fox> Anything and everything is Joeb454's fault
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well everyone
<balloons> you too!
<balloons> s-fox, how could I forge
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks
<balloons> *forget
<s-fox> What would you like to forge? balloons  :)
<s-fox> What accomplishment do you want to add balloons ?
<balloons> I was hoping to get some QA-themed accomplishments
<s-fox> :-)
<balloons> I had started work on one for iso testing
<balloons> and now I'm looking more towards sticking within the realm of the lp api for my first to keep it simple
<s-fox> The API thing is a pain, yes. I would like to tap into the vbulletin db for forums related accomplishments
<s-fox> I just don't think it is possible :/
<balloons> s-fox, your not the only one wanting into the forum
<balloons> i suspect at somepoint we'll find there's a good solution
<s-fox> balloons,  All we would need to do is write a script is that could query the database. Obviously the connection script should not be made public
<s-fox> We already know what the schema is, so shouldn't be that hard to do , if everyone pulls together
<balloons> well.. if you made a web service for the forum this would be simple
<s-fox> I was searching for an API in python. No joy
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-03
<s-fox> Anywho, time for me to go. Stuff to do.
<s-fox> See you balloons
<balloons> see you s-fox
<dholbach> good morning
<forestpiskie> dholbach: good morning - I hope the sun is still shining for you :)
<dholbach> hi forestpiskie
<dholbach> forestpiskie, it's still clear over here, but we're supposed to have thunderstorms today - let's see :)
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<forestpiskie> I'm fine but the weather is dank and dismal ...
<dholbach> I'll put on some good music and forget about the weather :)
<forestpiskie> I will when I get back from work :)
<jono> morning dholbach
<forestpiskie> forget all about the day and wait for little one to return from school
<forestpiskie> morning jono
<dholbach> might also be a good idea to take the dog for a walk before it starts raining :)
<jono> hey forestpiskie
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<dholbach> jono, ah, while you're here - do you know what's being planned for the last night of UDS? (trying to figure out if I should bring my stuff or not)
<jono> dholbach, as far as I am aware it is just a live band that we hired
<jono> dholbach, not sure though, you should check with Michelle
<dholbach> ok, will do
<s-fox> Hi
<czajkowski> morning
<s-fox> And a wet one at that czajkowski ;) How are you?
<czajkowski> not bad thanks
<czajkowski> yourself?
<s-fox> So so, just going through my inbox trying to decide what is important and what is not.
<s-fox> Have you had a good week so far? It has dragged here.
<czajkowski> It's been pretty busy, I moved house at the weekend so trying to unpack, get ready for uds workwise and now my back is acting up
<czajkowski> s-fox: hear about the job ?
<s-fox> czajkowski,  yes, i was offered the job. I spoke with some of the foreign language teachers at the school and they strongly advised I stay away as their experience had been very poor. They are seeing out their contracts and are not interested in renewing it.
<s-fox> Consequently I turned the offer down and am continuing looking for a new position.
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> shame
<s-fox> Well, it is better I find out about the issues before I sign the contract.
<czajkowski> yes this  is true, but you might have gotten on differently. best of luck job hunting
<s-fox> Perhaps so. Thank you for the wishes.
<s-fox> Sorry to hear about your back
<s-fox> Did the move go okay? You mentioned it last week(?) i think
<czajkowski> yup all set up in the new place
<czajkowski> still in London
<s-fox> What is it like living in London? I don't do large cities. LOL
<czajkowski> it's great I love it
<czajkowski> it's different every 4-5 miles
<czajkowski> I don't feel like a tourist living here and it's not that large.
<czajkowski> well it is, it just doesn't feel it tbh
<czajkowski> I lived in Dublin for years, ad that feels like being a tourist
<s-fox> Ahh, I see. :)
<s-fox> I live out in the sticks czajkowski, haha. http://i.imgur.com/ha1lX.jpg
<s-fox> Nice and quiet
<czajkowski> wel there is a massive park beside me that has boating and music stand and games
<czajkowski> back in .Ie I live in the countryside
<s-fox> Oh that isn't so bad then :-) No greenery would drive me insane.
<jo-erlend> «Ubuntu can collect anonymous information that helps developers improve it. All information collected is covered by our privacy policy» <-- That's from the Privacy dialog in System Settings. That's not done by default, is it? And nothing is sent if I don't give my permission? I wish it was a little more explicit.
<dholbach> no, it's not default - only if you  [x]  it
<dholbach> it's for http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ ... if you are talking about the software properties dialog
<dholbach> popcon sends anonymous data which can be quite useful to developers, ie: package X is outdated and nobody maintains it and has many bugs - can it be removed or do many still have it installed, etc.
<jo-erlend> dholbach, I'm talking about System Settings > Privacy > Diagnostics.
<jo-erlend> it's not clear to me what it's actually about.
<akgraner> jcastro - so I am looking at the release schedule and  adding notes to my calendar  - did the Community team (read that as balloons in this case) what to focus on community testing one of the weeks between Alpha 2 and 3 as well as the week Between Beta 1 and 2 or the weeks between Beta 2 and Final release?
<akgraner> If so I'll add those in as well.
<AlanBell> jcastro: o/ what is this? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20397/community-q-irc-workshops/
<dholbach> jo-erlend, the link on that dialog leads to http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/privacypolicy?crashdb - so I assume it is about sending information about program crashes
<nigelb> dholbach: All set for your session? :)
<dholbach> nigelb, I just made a pot of tea, so yes :)
<nigelb> \o/
<dholbach> nigelb, can you +v me?
<nigelb> dholbach: oops, the bot should have +v'd you
<nigelb> heh, ok, you op'd yourself.
<alourie> hello
<s-fox> Hello alourie
<alourie> hi s-fox
<s-fox> How are you?
<alourie> good actually :-)
<alourie> how are you?
<s-fox> Good show
<alourie> show?
<s-fox> I mean, good :)
<alourie> right :-)
<s-fox> I am basking in the glory of having spent 3 hours writing some javascript
<s-fox> And thinking how simple it actually is ;)
<alourie> ah
<s-fox> alourie,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/964750/
<alourie> isn't it wonderful to be able to appreciate the code as if it was a poem? :-)
<alourie> it happens to me lately more often
<s-fox> I haven't thought about it that much to be honest. I suppose you can appreciate good code
<s-fox> =)
<alourie> s-fox: can't you?
<s-fox> alourie,  I think it depends if I have enjoyed writing it or not. Sometimes a problem can give me big headaches
<s-fox> =)
<alourie> yes, true
<s-fox> But othertimes when you get it right first time and you think "wow, this is awesome"
<alourie> but I often enjoy the fact that I'd solved the problem eventually, if it resulted in beautiful code
<alourie> even if it took a long time
<s-fox> Would you be happy if you solved a problem, but the solution was ugly and hacky?
<alourie> pragmatically happy - maybe
<alourie> just that it is solved
<alourie> but not "happy" happy :-)
<s-fox> Maybe you could take it as inspiration and improve it ?
<alourie> of course
<alourie> that's what takes the most of time in my coding mostly
<alourie> beautifying working stuff
<alourie> simplifying
<s-fox> Code that can only be maintained by yourself is not good, simplifying code and documenting is very important
<alourie> exactly
<greg-g> dholbach: hey, I'm going to send you another email to translate for the Ubuntu Austria team, ok? :)
<dholbach> greg-g, sure
<czajkowski> dholbach: thank you
<greg-g> yes, thanks much, dholbach
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<paultag> alles gute :)
<nigelb> paultag!
<paultag> nigelb!
<nigelb> paultag: How
<nigelb> How've you been?
<nigelb> … apparently I can't type :P
<paultag> nigelb: not bad, not bad. Living the dream, you know. Work's awesome. Debian's been treating me great, finished the T&S, I think (which means now I just have to wait ;))
<paultag> nigelb: straight chilln'. How've you been?
<nigelb> paultag: Nice nice! DD soon?  I'm good.  Long hours at work.  Waiting for some bureaucracy to get done, the usual :)
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, I hope so :) that's the last part of the quizzing, if you will. How's mozilla-stuff?
<nigelb> paultag: Nice.  Mozilla stuff is going well. So far so good.
<czajkowski> dholbach: where is the link to all your music again I need to spread the love to the LP Team and educate them on music
<dholbach> czajkowski, if you mean mixtapes, then http://www.mixcloud.com/dholbach/ :)
<pleia2> czajkowski: I'm going to send out an email about "community events" at UDS in a bit, anything you need to add to the photo walk event before I send out the link?
<czajkowski> pleia2: not heard back from gmb
<czajkowski> just that it's happening and harass him or me on irc
<czajkowski> and sign up on the wiki if interested
<czajkowski> pleia2: thanks
<pleia2> ok, thanks :)
<czajkowski> harass/poke/ask
<czajkowski> you know :)
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> jcastro: mhall119 can one of you please schedule http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20662/community-council-code-of-conduct-review/
<jcastro> mhall119: can you handle schedule requests for a bit? I am firefighting
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> sorry didnt know which to ping
<mhall119> jcastro: sure
<jcastro> you ping the track lead usually
<jcastro> but in community case he would ping us so you did the right thing by skipping him. :)
<mhall119> czajkowski: scheduled
<czajkowski> cheers
<dholbach> alright - see you tomorrow my friends
<cjohnston> czajkowski: it would have scheduled automaticaly too
<AlanBell> jcastro: o/
 * greg-g is enjoying this mix from dholbach http://www.mixcloud.com/dholbach/live-set-with-mc-massiv-la-gaza-trickster-2012-03-24/
 * greg-g is a little late, yes
<bkerensa> jono: can I bring some Moz swag to UDS?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> someone brought thunderbird stickers last time
<bkerensa> pleia2: ahh ok well I will bring a few bags of lanyards, stickers and silicone bracelets then
<bkerensa> :D
<MrChrisDruif> bkerensa; ghehe
<bkerensa> pleia2: I also have some Creative Common swag too
<greg-g> +s
<popey> one UDS didnt we have bracelets
<popey> ubuntu ones
<popey> like you get at concerts / festivals
<pleia2> the plastic ones?
<MrChrisDruif> Ugh, not those horrid plastic ones!
<popey> no, they were material
<popey> with a plastic thing to tighten it
<mhall119> popey: that was UDS-N, the wrist bands were from the Florida LoCo Team, thanks to itnet7
<popey> ahhh
<mhall119> oh, wait, you're talking something different I think
<mhall119> ours were the orange plastic/rubber ones
<popey> these had a green plastic thing
<MrChrisDruif> I'd like one that is similar to those livestrong bracelets, but then orange and with ubuntu on them
<popey> yeah, they weren't rubber
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: that's what ours were
<MrChrisDruif> Nice!
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: itnet7 might still have some
 * MrChrisDruif isn't going to this UDS (again)
<MrChrisDruif> And I should be going to bed
<MrChrisDruif> Sleep well everyone
<MrChrisDruif> Date and time in the Netherlands: Fri May  4 01:22:42
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-04
<jcastro> bkerensa: is nathan williams one of yours?
<jcastro> saw some incoming charms from him
<jcastro> awesome.
<bkerensa> jcastro: one of mine... yes he is
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> He is a Oregonian
<bkerensa> ;)
<jcastro> \o/
<bkerensa> jcastro: so we now have Me, Adam_G, Kees and nathwill
<jcastro> <3
<cjohnston> jcastro: if your with jono, could you ask him if we are going to do community round tables please
<jcastro> ok
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> jcastro: is http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20401/community-q-juju-training-events/ supposed to be scheduled twice?
<jcastro> huh weird
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> just once
<jcastro> pick one and delete pls
<cjohnston> k
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi, is jcastro around?
<paultag> JoseeAntonioR: I doubt it, it's 23:35 in his timezone
<paultag> if you stick around, he'll show up in a few hours
<JoseeAntonioR> paultag: Hmm, well, thanks. I'll send him an email, then, it's also late over here.
<paultag> gotcha
<mhall119> paultag: it's not quite that late, but he's probably at the bar
<mhall119> paultag: jcastro and I are in San Fran already, so we're PDT
<dholbach> good morning
<ejat> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<nothingspecial> hello czajkowski
<s-fox> Hello.
<czajkowski> dholbach: you're amazing!!
<czajkowski> thank you
<dholbach> de nada
<czajkowski> I seem to have landed myself into charing the womens flossie pannel, charing another discussion and giving a sepeate talk. at a confernece in May in London
<MrChrisDruif> Props to you?
<Tm_T> czajkowski: volunteered without realising to what you volunteered? (:
<czajkowski> no I agreed to give a talk
<czajkowski> now doing 3 sessions
<Tm_T> (:
<czajkowski> still it'll be fun 2 day event
<czajkowski> and it's in London so no travelling
 * Tm_T tends to volunteer himself too easily in time to time
<cprofitt> congrats czajkowski
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ping
<czajkowski> ugh pong
<czajkowski> sup
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> czajkowski: it looks like gmb made BPs for the clinic... and you made meetings.. is there a reason to have the BPs?
<czajkowski> I don't know
<czajkowski> I dont think so tbh
<cjohnston> should it be verified prior to getting rid of them?
<czajkowski> nah
<czajkowski> we can create a bp if needed on the day
<czajkowski> else stick with my ones as I've bloged and linked them internally
<cjohnston> kk
<czajkowski> cheers
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I'm down as mandatry 2 things on at the same time
<czajkowski> what happens
<DJones> :)
<DJones> Grr, wrong channel
<cprofitt> DJones: We always welcome smiles :-)
<DJones> Heh, trouble is, the smile was meant for a chat with my wife on pidgin, not irc with irssi
<cprofitt> lol
<DJones> So not just wrong window, wrong app
<cprofitt> well... I hope she got her smile
<DJones> Eventually, although the smile could be because she said she was going out for the night
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> see you sunday afternoon
<dholbach> big hugs
<popey> yay
<dholbach> :)
<jcastro> mhall119: ping
<jcastro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/967332/
<jcastro> IS would like to have a cool monitoring thing for the icecast streams
<jcastro> but need help with it
<jcastro> it's not like a formal request or anything important, they're just wondering if someone can look at it and make it work
<mhall119> jcastro: make that code work?
<jcastro> "once the IS folks have icecast running, you should find some kind of gtk/gstreamer ninja and persuade them to figure out why http://paste.ubuntu.com/967332/ doesn't work"
<mhall119> so I'm happy to help, but I'm going to need more information that that to know what I can do
<cjohnston> czajkowski: what two meetings
<mhall119> jcastro: who's working on that app?
<jcastro> mhall119: Chris Jones, Ng on irc
<mhall119> ok
<AlanBell> hi jcastro
<jcastro> hi
<jcastro> what's up
<AlanBell> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/meeting/20397/community-q-irc-workshops/ what is that?
<jcastro> openweek, developerweek, etc.
<AlanBell> ah right ok
<AlanBell> I will propose a different one for the IRCC/IRC team plan for bots and stuff
<AlanBell> so when proposing a meeting these days do I have to make the blueprint then propose it on summit, or just propose it on summit?
<jcastro> BP please
<jcastro> community-q-whatever
<jcastro> then jono approves
<jcastro> cjohnston: hey so IS is confused with the room names, different on summit vs. the IRC rooms, etc.
<jcastro> so I told them to make a canonical list of the room names
<jcastro> and we'll just go with that
<AlanBell> they are not different!
<AlanBell> they are the slug names from the rooms
<jcastro> oh ok, well, whatever is user visible
<jcastro> anyway, just a heads up
<jcastro> if they publish the list and it's the same then woo
<cjohnston> jcastro: its always been #ubuntu-uds-roomname
<AlanBell> and the slugs are all lower case and - replaces space
 * AlanBell was very careful
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> cjohnston: their concern was the "roomname" part
<AlanBell> for which room?
<jcastro> he wasn't specific
<jcastro> he's Sciri on IRC though if you wanna ping him
 * jcastro is off to do cloud stuff now
<cjohnston> no cloud for you
<AlanBell> thanks jcastro
<mhall119> AlanBell: FYI, marianna had to change the rooms some
<mhall119> moved some public ones to private, and some private ones to public
<AlanBell> ok, looks like junior ballroom 3 and room 212 have been removed
<mhall119> AlanBell: yeah, those are both for private meetings only now
<AlanBell> ok, well removing rooms isn't a problem really, I am mainly worried about people ending up in the wrong place, extra rooms with nothing visible scheduled in them are harmless
<cjohnston> AlanBell: #canonical-sysadmin please
<czajkowski> cjohnston: meant to be 2 one tuesda and one thursday
<cjohnston> czajkowski: ?
<cjohnston> i dont understand
<czajkowski> cjohnston: going by your comment above
<cjohnston> czajkowski: I think your talking about the clinics (sorry, im in 7 conversations right now).. I haven't had a change to fix the blueprint ones yet...
<czajkowski> ok
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Are you in UK still?
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> leaving tomorrow
<cjohnston> czajkowski: the two blueprint created meetings have been deleted
<czajkowski> cjohnston: cheers
<jcastro> hey I forgot, that qt session
<jcastro> did we ever get it back?
<cjohnston> you arent talking to me are you
<mhall119> jcastro: the bof?
<mhall119> doesn't look like it
<bkerensa> yay Cloudfront
 * AlanBell wonders if there is a theme for the UDS end party
<pleia2> california dreamin'
<pleia2> "UDS closing party -- California dreamin' beach party!"
<greg-g> I dare anyone to go swiming in the ocean
<czajkowski> ok me and my back are now offically not talking
<AlanBell> hmm, so we have to dress like we are not expecting it to rain. Might be tricky for the brits.
<czajkowski> I may crawl from sf airport to hotel and collapse tomorrow
<pleia2> greg-g: I'd like to see them try from "West Hall" in a Marriot  in Oakland :)
<pleia2> czajkowski: aww :(
<greg-g> pleia2: oh right, well, go over to the Oakland Port
<pleia2> eww
<greg-g> pleia2: though, if the cops saw a big mass of people walking towards the Oakland Port again....
<pleia2> bay party? :)
<czajkowski> AlanBell: handkerchief  as a hat for starters in 4 corners. oh sandles and socks, and red face from being burnt
<pleia2> hahaha
<pleia2> no no, you don't wear the socks when you go to the beach
<pleia2> you wear the socks everywhere else :)
<czajkowski> no no ou do if you're british!
<greg-g> "Ubuntu Developers Attempt to Disrupt International Commerce by Taking Over Oakland Port"
<czajkowski> greg-g: there shall be no 'attempt' only full control
<czajkowski> :)
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> okease UDS folks always do things 100000%
<czajkowski> non of this attempt lark
<greg-g> :)
<czajkowski> pizza or chinese for dinner
<czajkowski> so not budging from the couch so anything that delivers really
<pleia2> pizza
<czajkowski> I'm thinking dominios
<pleia2> we have chinese*1000 here
<czajkowski> I need their garlic dip
<greg-g> pizza always wins in my book
<AlanBell> might have to go shopping in SF for some beach stuff :)
<bkerensa> AlanBell: A beach ball at the very least
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> mhall119: uds.ubuntu.com registration is "OpenID discovery error: Error fetching XRDS document: (60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt')"
<bkerensa> apparently its being doing that for a day or two
<mhall119> bkerensa: ugh, ping IS, I don't think that's us
<bkerensa> mhall119: will do
<jbicha> bummer, the UDS register link isn't working https://forms.canonical.com/udsreg/
<mhall119> jbicha: looks like we're having some all-over SSO errors
<mhall119> bkerensa: what did IS say?
<bkerensa> mhall119: I just RT'ed
<bkerensa> mhall119: should I ping directly?
<jono> jcastro, I think there may be some issues with LP auto scheduling
<jono> my accomplishments sessions have not appeared in summit
<jono> mhall119, ^
<jono> cjohnston, ^
<cjohnston> jono: link?
<jono> cjohnston, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-ubuntu-accomplishments-development-planning
<jono> and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-growing-ubuntu-community-accomplishments
<cjohnston> jono: your definitions are wrong
<cjohnston> jono: new
<cjohnston> jcastro: see.. you said that the track leads should fix stuff
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> I'm still missing the qt-bof one too
<cjohnston> jcastro: link
<cjohnston> jcastro: I'm removing LP support for uds-r
<jono> cjohnston, which definition?
<jcastro> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-qt-bof
<cjohnston> jono: on the BPs you have "Definition" approved
<jcastro> ^^^ this one has to be on monday
<jono> cjohnston, right, oh so it needs to be new?
<cjohnston> jcastro: you don't know how to do them either
<jcastro> oh, me too
<jono> cjohnston, why does it not allow approved definitions to be accepted?
<jcastro> I totally forgot about that
<cjohnston> jono: new discussion or drafting
<cjohnston> jcastro: ya.. totally removing LP support for next UDS
<jcastro> heh
<jono> thanks cjohnston
 * jcastro fixes his
<jcastro> how long is the import cron right now?
<jono> removing LP support for what?
<jcastro> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> i think still 20
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> jono: ok so fix the definition, wait 20 minutes or so, and then check again
<cjohnston> jono: creating meetings from blueprints.. its WAY too error prone
<jono> thanks cjohnston
 * jcastro does the same
<jono> cjohnston, well it is how we do UDS
<jono> so we need that functionality
<jono> it might be error prone but it is efficient in the wider scope of Ubuntu
<jono> we need that support in summit
<cjohnston> i guess it depends on how much time is spent fixing errors
<cjohnston> there are serious flaws that we need to fix.. and the fix is creating a meeting and linking a blueprint to it, not creating a blueprint and the meeting being made from it
<cjohnston> blueprints are not designed for the functionality that they are being used for
<jcastro> I know what you mean, I'll explain it to jono IRL
<cjohnston> ty
<jono> cjohnston, jcastro lets discuss this next week
<jono> I personally think that the amount of errors we have with the current situation is so small as to justify moving to manually adding meetings and manually associating blueprints
<jono> but I agree it is valuable for us to have a discussion
<cjohnston> jono: to you, sure.. to me.. no.. jono in the first page of meetings in the summit admin, a total of 100.. 17 of them are named wrong.. you just gave me two with errors, jcastro one, thats 20.. skaet gave us about 6 earlier, and slangasek has had a handful of them too... thats 30 or so... that I have already been approached to fix..
<jcastro> I can explain it!
<cjohnston> i have no idea how many more exist, but I'm fairly certain there are more
<jcastro> I know what you mean, once I explain it to jono he'll know what you mean
<jono> cjohnston, right, so lets discuss this next week and evaluate how much of an issue this is
<jcastro> since it's hard to explain on IRC
<jono> I agree with jcastro, let's discuss it next week
<jono> my primary responsibility is to ensure that summit meets the needs of UDS, and I think we should have a discussion to balance out these needs with the practicality of summit and how people use it
<jcastro> jono: hey where you located right now?
<cjohnston> jono: mark you both required for the summit session or do you want one specifically for this discussion?
<jono> cjohnston, I think just a one on one meeting makes sense
<jono> jcastro, I am in a plenary
<jcastro> oh
<bkerensa> jcastro: have you had any Cancun yet?
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-05
<bkerensa> Something wicked happening while resolving extras.ubuntu.com
<bkerensa> ^ best error message ever
<pleia2> one of our loco guys got me a stack of blank clipper cards :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: the ac transit guy?
<pleia2> nope, another one
<pleia2> ac transit guy has been awesome though :)
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> he comes to a lot of lug events so we got talking early
<czajkowski> mornign
<hobgoblin> hello czajkowski
<mhall119> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> so earlt
<czajkowski> early
<mhall119> czajkowski: when do you fly out here?
<czajkowski> mhall119: 10:35 today local time in UK
<czajkowski> arrive at 1:35 local time in san fran
<mhall119> czajkowski: arrive on Saturday or Sunday?
<czajkowski> saturday
<czajkowski> 13:35 today
<mhall119> \o/
<czajkowski> sitting in airport lounge having a bacon rolll and other nomage
<tutysra>  i am getting unmet dependencies issue after installing skype. I tried repairing by running "sudo apt-get intall -f " but it fails after throwing exceptions, I am using ubuntu 64 but I could see lot of 386 packages in the dependency list
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> mhall119: ping
 * pleia2 waves
<czajkowski> ello
<pleia2> we ordered nice weather :)
<czajkowski> that you did
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> dont know myself
<benonsoftware> pleia2: I wish I could order nice weather :P
<pleia2> benonsoftware: actually it's always nice here :)
<pleia2> it's why we put up with earthquakes (and have droughts)
<benonsoftware> Melbourne is famous for its Four Sessons in One Day
<pleia2> we don't really have seasons
<benonsoftware> :)
<czajkowski> cannot get my phone to lock onto a net2work :/
<pleia2> aw :\
<czajkowski> it shows up AT&T bit wont let me select it
<czajkowski> it's being special
<czajkowski> am trying so hard not to go to sleep here
<czajkowski> only thing stopping me is not knowing which is my bed
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> have unpacked  :-)
<mhall119> czajkowski: if you're there first, it's your pick
<mhall119> that's my rule anyway
<mhall119> andy why dpm is stuck by the window
<czajkowski> ahh well I'm not you see Ivanka has been here all week
<czajkowski> hmm I may just grab a shower and change and grab food and cry off this evening
<czajkowski> am kinda knackered and back is very twitchy
<pleia2> czajkowski: I was in the Macy's for something unrelated today, they have a HUGE MAC section in their makeup department
<paultag> czajkowski: go get a massage
<pleia2> it's like a whole 'nother store inside Macys :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: tease
<czajkowski> it's also more a case I dont want my back to collapse on me tbh
<pleia2> well, for when you're feeling better, it's there (you'd get off at Powell street BART to walk up to Union Square where Macys is)
<benonsoftware> Anyone here wanting to attend a session when it clashes with another one they want to attend? :P
<pleia2> always
<mhall119> czajkowski: want to just get a bite localy then?  There are some decent places within walking distance and the hotel restaurant is crazy expensive
<benonsoftware> pleia2: What ones? :P
<mhall119> benonsoftware: that's pretty much par for the course at UDS
<pleia2> benonsoftware: I try not to look at the schedule too early, it tends to change :)
<mhall119> if that doesn't happen to you, it's a sign that you need to broaden your interests :)
<pleia2> hehe
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> mhall119: tis ok dont want to ruin your plans rally
<mhall119> *but*, we did introduce a lovely new "My Schedule" page on summit, which makes it easier to see what you wanted to attend
<czajkowski> I'd be happy with french fries tbh at this stage
<czajkowski> though must get some bottles of water am so thirsty
<mhall119> czajkowski: there's a nice sports bar/restaurant down a couple blogs, really good burgers and fries
<pleia2> hehe, blogs
<mhall119> blocks :(
<benonsoftware> :P
<czajkowski> mhallrabbing a shower wanna meet up in 20 for a chin wag?
<mhall119> I don't know what a chin wag is, but I'm all in
<mhall119> :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: see ya here in 20
<czajkowski> you can look at my phone and work out wtf is up with it
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> pleia2: rain check on dinner then?
<mhall119> unless you wanted to come out here
<pleia2> mhall119: I'm happy to come over the bay if you decide to do something there
<pleia2> I just need ~40 minutes notice since the trains only run every 20 minutes on weekends
<mhall119> lets do that, in the mean time I'll go downstairs and see if itnet7 has arrived yet
<pleia2> ok :)
<mhall119> see you all in a few
<pleia2> mhall119: oh right, which hotel are you wandering around? :)
<mhall119> Oakland City Center Marriot
<pleia2> ok, I'll leave now and we'll find each other and go from there
<mhall119> ok, see you then
<czajkowski> hmm off to find mhall119
<mhall119> Im down stairs
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-05-06
<mhall119> pleia2: we're upstairs at the bar
<IdleOne> let's all get hammered off our arses and tomorrow we can start planning the next release :)
<IdleOne> wait, I'm not there
 * pleia2 hugs IdleOne 
<benonsoftware> What will the weather be in Oakland?
<cjohnston> IdleOne: doesn't mean you cant get hammered
<pleia2> benonsoftware: sunny and 70sF
<cjohnston> benonsoftware: awesome
<benonsoftware> pleia2: Nice weather
<benonsoftware> I wish I could join you all :P
<IdleOne> cjohnston: true but I also don't drink
 * IdleOne hugs pleia2 
<cjohnston> /29
<IdleOne> BINGO!
<cjohnston> IdleOne: have a h2o, neat
<benonsoftware>  Where would a question about the UBuntu keyserver be good to ask?
<mhall119> benonsoftware: what's the question?
<benonsoftware> mhall119: I need to remove a public key from it as I've changed the UID's with it
<mhall119> oh, hmmm, that I don't know. try posting your question on askubuntu.com
<benonsoftware> mhall119: Ah, okies. Thanks
<czajkowski> ok I give in
<czajkowski> up 2 hrs
<czajkowski> *24
<czajkowski> I need sleep
<mhall119> sleep czajkowski
<bkerensa-train> Good morning
<IdleOne> Morning
<IdleOne> nice, train from Portland to Oakland?
<IdleOne> how long of a trip is that?
<bkerensa-train> 12 hours and its bern ok except for two crying babies
<IdleOne> they allow babies in the bar car?
<IdleOne> lol
<bkerensa-train> Lol
<bkerensa-train> Bar closed at 11
<bkerensa-train> :(
<IdleOne> oh, you left last night?
<bkerensa-train> Yes
<bkerensa-train> 2pm yesterday
<bkerensa-train> And ill be there in 2hours
<bkerensa-train> IdleOne: are you there now?
<IdleOne> I did Montreal - Philly and  Philly - Montreal once took about 16 hours
<IdleOne> bkerensa-train: No, I can't attend UDS
<bkerensa-train> Ahh
<IdleOne> mark has banned me for life.
<bkerensa-train> Oh
<IdleOne> apparently handing out Windows Cds is not acceptable :P
<bkerensa-train> Heh
<IdleOne> hehe, just kidding, but no I am not there
<IdleOne> maybe the next time it is in Europe
<bkerensa-train> I think travelling back will be interesting... we went through snow at the mountains
<IdleOne> I enjoyed my two train rides very much, except for the no smoking part
<bkerensa-train> Ahh i quit smoking months ago
<IdleOne> good for you :)
<bkerensa-train> The bar is expensive thiugh they hit me $7 per vodka drink
<IdleOne> yup, $3.50 a soda iirc
<bkerensa-train> Yep
<IdleOne> border crossing while drunk is frowned upon.
<bkerensa-train> :)
<IdleOne> I remember seeing a lot of people who packed lunches
<bkerensa-train> My fiancee packed me a lunch but i ate dinner in the dining car
<czajkowski> mhall119: you up
<mhall119> czajkowski: yup
<mhall119> czajkowski: heading down to the 2nd floor for breakfast
<bkerensa> mhall119: very nice rooms :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: yeah, they're not bad at all
<daker_> seems like i am the only one who's not attending :/
<MrChrisDruif> daker_; me neither =(
<daker_> :'(
<daker_> no luck :/
<MrChrisDruif> It sadden me as well
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe I'll really try to attend next one!
<daker_> the alt key doesn't bring HUD
<daker_> ah now it works
<MrChrisDruif> Yay, Alt doesn't bring HUD ^_^
 * MrChrisDruif is in GNOME Shell
<MrChrisDruif> So it's excepted behaviour...don't change it! ;-)
<daker_> i guess i'll say "no luck" to anyone posting anything about UDS
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: maybe some next UDS will be in Europe again..
<MrChrisDruif> ...or it might be a "good excuse" to visit the states ;-)
<JanC> MrChrisDruif: if you have the time/money/etc. yes
<JanC> (sponsorship might help, of course ;) )
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but I've at least got a year to sort it out...if not longer
<daker_> time : yes, money : no
<JanC> daker_: time and money are often related  ;)
<daker_> you are right :)
<JanC> meaning: when one has the time (e.g. being unemployed), one might not have the money, and when one has the money (being employed), one might not have the time
<JanC> I had one good chance by being unemployed during UDS in Belgium
<JanC> and I could sleep at my aunt/uncle's place about 15 min from the UDS location  ;)
<daker_> but getting a visa when you are unemployed is really HARD => IMPOSSIBLE
<JanC> daker_: right, but I live in Belgium, so that was no problem
<daker_> ah yes yes
<JanC> so I hope you get a similiar chance one day
<JanC> similar
<daker_> maybe the UDS after UDS that comes after the UDS that comes after UDS that will be held in Europe :)
<daker_> which will never come
<JanC> daker_: or in Africa, who knows  ;)
<daker_> i hope :)
<JanC> I think a location in Northern Africa could qualify once things get a bit more quiet there?
<JanC> but of course I don't decide that  :P
<daker_> JanC: quiet ? hmm ?
<JanC> daker_: you're in Morocco, I think?
<daker_> yep
<JanC> which is relatively quiet compared to say Tunisia, Libya or Egypt
<daker_> no :)
<JanC> that's what I was referring to
 * MrChrisDruif is off to bed
<JanC> and even in Morocco there have been protests against the government etc.
<JanC> it's something that makes international events difficult sometimes :-(
<daker_> JanC: ah yes yes but now we have an elected govt, and a new constitution
<JanC> even on a lesser degree, we get that in Belgium because labour unions block  airports when there is social unrest  ;)
<JanC> daker_: I hope the new constitution brings you luck
<JanC> (even if there was a recent diplomatic incident between Morocco & Belgium ;) )
<daker_> JanC: don't tell me that :)
<daker_> is the minister still angry ?
<JanC> actually, it seems like other people were more angry than her
<daker_> awe :/
<JanC> so she decided not make it a formal incident, because she had a good agreement with her peer ministers, and didn't want to loose the results of that
<JanC> peer ministers = those charged with the same topics as her
<JanC> at least, that's what I heard from it
<daker_> JanC: well our minister is good, he has just a luck of some protocol policy
<JanC> it was you prime minister who caused the incident AFAIK
<daker_> since it's the first time to be take a political responsabilty
<JanC> but really, most of this issue isn't clear
<JanC> our minister didn't want to comment on this at all, so everything we know is 3rd hand
<daker_> he wasn't informed about the minister so he was thinking that she was the translator of the other minister
<JanC> something like that might have happened
<JanC> I suppose that's why our minister didn't want to make it a formal diplomatic incident...  ;)
<JanC> (maybe still not nice to think a woman is just a translator though... ;) )
<JanC> I guess he won't make that error too often again...  ;)
<daker_> JanC: yes he is still learning
<daker_> JanC: http://maghreb.minutebuzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/benkirane-et-ministres-belges.jpg :)
<daker_> diabolic look...
<daker_> he is cool and open minded
<daker_> and he has nothing with the women in general
<JanC> well, obviously she felt offended
<JanC> but she held her cool and decided to resolve this afterwards
<daker_> JanC: i guess he called her to excuse
<JanC> from what I heard, he called her while she was at a very important government meeting, and she just dropped the call, but maybe by now, things got resolved somewhat
<JanC> (by now, it's not really "news", so less reports in the press about it)
<daker_> i don't like diplomatic incidents, i want to get my visa for UDS
<JanC> hehe
<JanC> daker_: if he doesn't make the same error again, it's unlikely there will be diplomatic incidents... ;)
<daker_> JanC: we learn from our errors, if does't, there is no need to stay as PM
<JanC> well, not about that topic
<JanC> daker_: right
<daker_> JanC: i am off to sleep, see you tomorrow at UDS
<JanC> I believe in “Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity/ignorance.”
<daker_> :)
<JanC> daker_: I will try to follow UDS, but not sure when...
<JanC> I'll check the schedule when it overlaps with my free time
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-29
<Tm_T> moin
<smartboyhw_> Eee 13.04 isn't a big success http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/press-reaction-to-ubuntu-13-04
<nigelb> Wait, no more workspace switcher? @_@
 * nigelb uses workspaces extensively.
<smartboyhw_> nigelb: :I
<czajkowski> nigelb: you cna just turn it it, it's not on by default
<nigelb> czajkowski: ah, thanks. nvm then. :)
<czajkowski> panic over :)
<popey> morning all
<smartboyhw> Hello popey, how's your hotel TV screen? :P
<popey> ☻
<smartboyhw> popey: Can't see the icon here?
<popey> get a better font ☻
<popey> unicode ftw
<smartboyhw> popey: Nope;P
<smartboyhw> Can't see
<popey> :0
<popey> er ㋛
<smartboyhw> popey: No
<popey> don't worry about it ☻
<smartboyhw> ...
<marcoceppi> hah
 * smartboyhw hates AndroIRC's incompability with Unicode.
<smartboyhw> marcoceppi: Hey!
<marcoceppi> o/ smartboyhw
<jcastro> test test
<smartboyhw> jcastro: Welcome!
<jcastro> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1dc3ey/ask_ubuntu_has_hit_100k_questions/
<jcastro> upvotes!
<smartboyhw> jcastro: Which was the question?
<jcastro> Not sure
<Tm_T> jcastro: that is rather impressive
<chilicuil> czajkowski: hello, good morning, can I send you a pm?
<czajkowski> sure
<jcastro> popey: that thing you and jono did with lunduke was pretty funny
<bkerensa> mhall119: are you approving sessions?
<mhall119> bkerensa: I haven't yet, do you have app dev sessions?
<bkerensa> mhall119: uhh no this is for community docs
<mhall119> bkerensa: then I wouldn't be approving it anyway, talk to jono or dholbach
<bkerensa> ok
<popey> jcastro: yeah, it was fun
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-04-30
<czajkowski> daker: are you about if so can you pop into locoteams
<daker> czajkowski: ?
<czajkowski> daker: can you pop into #ubuntu-locoteams
<popey> Morning!
<mhall119> morning popey
<mhall119> jono: are we having our regular call today?
<jono> mhall119, not at the scheduled time, but I would like to hop on a call with you at some point today
<mhall119> jono: ok, just let me know a bit ahead of time so I'll be around
<jono> mhall119, let me check the cal now
<jono> mhall119, can we do 11.30 Pacific?
<jono> mhall119, oops
<jono> 12pm Pacific
<mhall119> jono: that'll work for me
<jono> mhall119, awesome, putting it in the calk
<jono> cal
<smartboyhw_> jono: So ALL Canonical Employees are in the sprint?
<jono> smartboyhw_, nope
<jono> smartboyhw_, primarily engineering and design
<smartboyhw_> jono: Oh OK. I am finding it difficult to find balloons this week so wondering if he is involved or what:P
<jcastro> I am in Detroit
<jcastro> So it's like Oakland except cold
<popey> smartboyhw_: he's here in california
<mhall119> jcastro: I'm sorry
<popey> email works
<popey> not all, no smartboyhw_
<smartboyhw_> jcastro: Eh aren't your second Server post supposed to appear in Planet Ubuntu? Still can't see it here (lemme refresh)
<smartboyhw_> part 2
<jcastro> smartboyhw_: it gets delayed sometimes
<smartboyhw_> jcastro: Bad blog system:P
<smartboyhw_> Mine always appears within 30 minutes
<smartboyhw_> Or rather, 15
<jcastro> I usually don't invalidate my RSS feed
<popey> the job runs hourly
 * jcastro does so to make it refresh
<jono> smartboyhw_, he is here
<smartboyhw_> jono: I know
<smartboyhw_> Anyhow, sleep time…
<jcastro> nite
<jcastro> thanks for the feed tip
<jcastro> it's being fixed
<smartboyhw_> jcastro: ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-01
<jcastro> popey: I'm having dep issues with the scopes on the -certified unity ppa
<jcastro> any idea what's up with that?
<jcastro> balloons: I take it we're not hanging out today?
<balloons> jcastro, I posted in the #community channel as well
<balloons> same thing :-)
<balloons> so no :-)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> bkerensa: ping me when you're around
<elfy> jcastro: thanks :)
<popey> jcastro: I dont use that ppa, you're better off poking people in #ubuntu-desktop tbh
<popey> (Morning btw)
<jcastro> morning
<jcastro> oh I thought you were in charge of all crackrock on the desktop
<popey> jcastro: nope, not me, didrocks
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, pong
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: can you please check if ubuntuonair.com is up for you?
<dholbach> no, it's not
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, ^
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: and, is jono at the sprint today?
<dholbach> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so I'll just cancel his show today and solve this with IS
<dholbach> ok, perfect
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks
<dholbach> thank YOU
<elfy> dholbach: how's the community wiki pages looking now? good I hope :)
<jcastro> <--- lunch
<bkerensa> jcastro: pong
<bkerensa> <- - - Sushi Lunch
<jcastro> bkerensa: hey so
<jcastro> so far a bunch of my traffic to my server posts have been for FB
<jcastro> I need some help getting on HN
<jcastro> without self-submitting I mean
<bkerensa> jcastro: huh I will post when I get back... I have to go Sushi and do errands :)
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> I figure we could work on it together
<bkerensa> jcastro: ok back
<bkerensa> jcastro: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5640896
<jcastro> ta
<jcastro> I will spread this
<bkerensa> jcastro: u need upvotes :)
<jcastro> Working it
<bkerensa> jcastro: unlike reddit the window for getting it upvoted is much smaller otherwise it sinks
<bkerensa> jcastro: One reason not to deploy with Ubuntu Server..... Our puppet package is very much out of date
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I believe its still has CVE's too :s
<bkerensa> hopefully this cycle though and we can backport it to 13.04
<jcastro> which CVEs?
<jcastro> it's in main
<bkerensa> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/puppet/+bug/1143009
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1143009 in puppet (Ubuntu) "Sync puppet 3.1.0-1 (main) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> jcastro: http://www.jorgecastro.org/2013/05/01/13-reasons-to-deploy-with-ubuntu-server-part-3/ - HP listed twice at the end
<jcastro> popey: fixed it
<bkerensa> jcastro: 2012-1906,  2012-1986, 2012-1989
<popey> also, s/jist/gist/ ☻
<jcastro> that's a pun on purpose
<jcastro> but no one gets it
<popey> hah
<popey> you might want to cross link the articles
<bkerensa> jcastro: basically the issue is the newer puppet is available in Debian experimental and I just need to take some deltas upstream to them so they can add them to exp then we will sync down and also get the fixes
<popey> e.g. 2 doesn't link to 3
<jcastro> hey so the security team is missing from that bug
<jcastro> if it fixes CVEs you might want to ping them
<bkerensa> jcastro: I did not think to include them
<jcastro> popey: I did crosslink them all, perhaps your CDN edgepoint isn't up2date
<bkerensa> jcastro: Once I get unlazy and forward a debdiff upstream it will be a sealed deal anyways
<jcastro> I just kicked off another inval, so that should refresh
<jcastro> bkerensa: ok so what you're saying isn't "ubuntu server sucks because our puppet is out of date."
<bkerensa> I am indeed
<jcastro> you're saying "ubuntu server sucks because our puppet is out of date because of me."
<bkerensa> lol
<jcastro> :)
<bkerensa> I do not maintain puppet
<bkerensa> thats actually server team
<bkerensa> so I blame adam_g robbiew etc
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> tell them to do work :P
<jcastro> yeah but seriously, if there's CVEs
<jcastro> I think security team should be CCed
<bkerensa> I just added them
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: hey, please check your email asap, uonair is down
<popey> yo
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: have updated it
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: great, thanks a bunch
<popey> np
<popey> also spoke to IS about transferring the domain, will do that asap
<JoseeAntonioR> no hurries on that
<popey> well, the domain expires on 11th ☻
<popey> and I'd rather transfer+renew than renew
<JoseeAntonioR> that's totally fine as long as we don't experience a long downtime
<bkerensa> why not just use air.ubuntu.com?
<bkerensa> http://air.mozilla.org
<bkerensa> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll wait 24h until the DNS changes propagate, it still shows the old record
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: we've got onair.ubuntu.com, but everything is documented as ubuntunoair.com
<jcastro> http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/154439-microsofts-illumiroom-peripheral-projector-is-the-xbox-720s-killer-feature
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> so this is badass
<bkerensa> http://i.imgur.com/cqRp4Rq.jpg
<bkerensa> Linux Automated Beer, Cider and Root Beer making
<bkerensa> thats badass ^
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, jejeje nice picture
<SergioMeneses> dpm, around and free?
<dpm> hi SergioMeneses, I'm around, but I'm moving around (some of us are at the Canonical Client sprint). Can I help with anything?
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: there was Ask Ubuntu swag at the Ubuntu Booth... no idea where it came from though
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: http://i.imgur.com/TUF91.gif
<marcoceppi> Actually, I dont' really know either, which conference was this?
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: oh dear
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: LinuxFest Northwest.... The guy said StackExchange paid for some printing
<bkerensa> I guess
<bkerensa> he said they make money off of Ask Ubuntu so they do some marketing for it and send out ask ubunt swag
<SergioMeneses> dpm, I'm checking "Create a currency converter phone app" but this command: qmlscene ~/CurrencyConverter/CurrencyConverter.qml doesnt work
<marcoceppi> Oh, cool. I know - or think - one of the moderators at AU live in that area. I wonder if he was up there
<SergioMeneses> btw I'm using ubuntu13.04 and I have all packages that I should need
<dpm> SergioMeneses, can you tell me the contents of your ~/CurrencyConverter/ folder?
<dpm> SergioMeneses, if you could just use the ls command and paste it on paste.ubuntu.com, that'd be great
<SergioMeneses> dpm, sure!
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: the guy said he was a top user on AU.... so no idea.... but there were a handful of Canonical people
 * marcoceppi does some digging
<bkerensa> jcastro / marcoceppi: Do you know if there is a man I can read about the unprovider for ssh juju deploys?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-02
<bkerensa> marcoceppi: have you done any unit testing in wordpress with travis ci?
<popey>  /72
<popey> bah
<bkerensa> popey: why are you not out enjoying some good seafood :)
<jcastro> bkerensa: there's no man for the unprovider
<jcastro> the idea is basically "if you are interested, ping me and i'll get you in touch with the core team"
<jcastro> bkerensa: meh, lost the HN battle?
<jcastro> I am almost willing to try r/linux
<bkerensa> woah Slashdot'ed http://news.slashdot.org/story/13/05/01/194259/firefox-os-phone-on-display-at-linuxfest-northwest-video?utm_source=rss1.0mainlinkanon&utm_medium=feed
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> nice video interview btw
<jcastro> I watched the entire thing today
<jcastro> I bet you thought I wouldn't!!!
<jcastro> I even sat through the rest of the show
<Tm_T> morning
<jcastro> "blah blah android"
<jcastro> "blah blah android"
<jcastro> waiting, for your segment!
<Tm_T> we're segmenting bkerensa for the public share now?
<bkerensa> jcastro: LAS is pretty cool... I think they pull it off because they are two geeky characters
<jcastro> yeah
<bkerensa> jcastro: the older guy matt is pretty odd in a good way but yeah
<jcastro> I hadn't watched it in a while
<jcastro> it seems fine to me
<jcastro> I enjoy their shows when I watch them
<bkerensa> jcastro: they offered to let me and Joey have a show on their network :)
<elfy> balloons: is this you? http://i.imgur.com/WoslxeW.jpg
<smartboyhw> ROFL
<smartboyhw> elfy: LOL
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: There is no unprovider last I checked, it was a hacky bolt on in pyjuju and from what I can tell hasn't been moved over to gojuju
<marcoceppi> bkerensa: nope wrt to unit testsing wp in travis
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-03
<jcastro> heya JoseeAntonioR
<jcastro> yeah we're all set
<jcastro> marcoceppi: around yet?
<jcastro> popey: hey, do you have an extra icon in for spotify since the upgrade?
<jcastro> looks like they added an extra appindicator
<akgraner> When will blueprints start being added to the UDS schedule?
<akgraner> I've got one for Ubuntu women that needs to be the last slot of one of the days (due to the person who is leading the sessions schedule) - thanks in advance! :-)
<popey> morning
<smartboyhw> popey: Still in Oakland?
<SergioMeneses> popey, \o
<popey> yes
<marcoceppi> Can someone edit the ubuntu-on-air page? looks like there's a bad embed code
<marcoceppi> JoseeAntonioR ^?
<SergioMeneses> balloons, jcastro dholbach ↑↑↑
<marcoceppi> http://www.youtube.com/embed/9h5hgfnZcBQ should be the embed URL
<marcoceppi> s/embed/iframe/
<dholbach> marcoceppi, that's what it's currently
<marcoceppi> dholbach: odd, it's not loading on the onair page
<dholbach> done
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, thanks a lot!
<jcastro> thanks for the save
<jcastro> I was too busy talking!
<jcastro> dholbach: what was the problem?
<dholbach> youtu.be/blablabla vs youtube.com/embed/blablabla
<dholbach> I hate that ubuntuonair.com is wordpress
<dholbach> we really have to figure https://launchpad.net/ubuntuonair out
<SergioMeneses> ok guys lunchtime here! see ya
<JoseeAntonioR> marcoceppi, jcastro: all running ok_
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<jcastro> awesome
<JoseeAntonioR> great, good to know
<bkerensa> jcastro: is there anyway to create load balancers with juju/rackspace?
<jcastro> haproxy/nginx?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-04
<rrnwexec> anyone: why is summit showing no sessions scheduled next week?
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<bkerensa> <rrnwexec> [17:11:52] anyone: why is summit showing no sessions scheduled next week?
<bkerensa> good point
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: ping
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-05-05
 * MarkDude was hoping to get some help with a blueprint
<MarkDude> Was sent to this channel
<MarkDude> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/communitizingthedotcom
<JoseeAntonioR> I thought there was a similar one already done
 * MarkDude was just folowwing instructions
<MarkDude> Was told to create a blueprint
<MarkDude> Then discuss, get feedback
<MarkDude> So 1st one is it? Thats it?
<JoseeAntonioR> let me check
<JoseeAntonioR> MarkDude: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1305-ubuntu-website-planning is the already-propsed blueprint
<MarkDude> Ok, so one was approved, that appears to be it
 * MarkDude disagrees this is a design team issue
<MarkDude> Also has attached bug #1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<MarkDude> Differnet solutions, suggestions
<JoseeAntonioR> also, it follows the blueprint model for UDS, and you can link another bug to the one that's already proposed
<MarkDude> Ok
<MarkDude> As long as the bug is fixed.
 * MarkDude will change status on my bug, and file it later if need be
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, I think that'd be the conclusion for both of them :)
<MarkDude> JoseeAntonioR: so I would attach anything to existing bug for UDS?
<MarkDude> Ok
<MarkDude> Ty
<MarkDude> This was a bit more confusing than I first imagined
<JoseeAntonioR> MarkDude: it'd need to have community-1305-title-here as bp name
<MarkDude> So - I can only attach info to whiteboard?
<MarkDude> or work items?
<JoseeAntonioR> MarkDude: info should be on the description part
<MarkDude> Ok, let me ask this way
 * MarkDude has the ability to comment on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1305-ubuntu-website-planning
<MarkDude> in the whiteboard ONLY?
<MarkDude> Or am I missing sumthin'?
<JoseeAntonioR> no, there are no comments on the blueprints
<MarkDude> Well ty
<JoseeAntonioR> you should contact the registrar directly :)
 * MarkDude thinks it looks a bit broken. I'm used to being able to comment on things
 * MarkDude really appreciates you explaining this JoseeAntonioR 
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries :)
 * MarkDude spent a fair amount of time Googling this
<MarkDude> Its cool.
 * MarkDude already has a few bets that the Community link will be up on the site within a month :)
 * MarkDude does not lose his bets
<MarkDude> One US Dollar :D
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, this should be fixed soon :)
<JoseeAntonioR> there actually is a community link on the site, btw
<MarkDude> Yes
<MarkDude> That is part of the reason my suggestion differs
<MarkDude> It has provisions for it to be moved to footer after a year
<MarkDude> as long as it is in SAME color and font as header
<MarkDude> With 150% contrasting color around it
<MarkDude> There are quite a few people that take insult at it being in light grey at the bottom
 * MarkDude is also afraid the Design Team is being given false blame.
<MarkDude> No worries tho. bkerensa has this handled. He knows what he's doing :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: notably that blueprint was not approved so its possible it may not even be a session at UDS since UDS starts tuesday
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: was not approved, and was not rejected
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe asking jono would help
<bkerensa> maybe
<bkerensa> off to dinner
<JoseeAntonioR> have a good night
<JoseeAntonioR> s/night/evening
 * MarkDude files that under BS.
 * MarkDude CLEARLY asked how to do this- no timeline was mentioned
<MarkDude> Before magic date of Friday that was not mentioned
<MarkDude> Anyway, Im going to operate under the assumption this will either be talked about at UDS
<MarkDude> Or solved by the time its over
<JoseeAntonioR> should be
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, time for me to leave, see you guys around!
<bkerensa> MarkDude: The first sessions are Tuesday... There has to be a point in which new blueprints cannot be considered... Plus there is already a blueprint open for it and approved.
<MarkDude> Sure
<MarkDude> As I said, I am assuming Community link will be put back in header soon
 * MarkDude is making sure he has a bit of CYA to cover the interest of the Community
 * MarkDude has a track record to uphold ;)
<MarkDude> No point in pointing out flaws with blueprints if Community interests are protected
<MarkDude> So MarkDude is gonna shut up on all of this, and wait to find out WHEN the UDS session will be
<bkerensa> MarkDude: My understanding is that it will not be re-added
<bkerensa> re-added to the site yes
<bkerensa> but not to the header
<MarkDude> Ok
<bkerensa> and that came from someone at Canonical
<bkerensa> mind you its already on the site
<bkerensa> its just in the footer
<MarkDude> Well my blueprint still in play then
<MarkDude> Footer = BS
<MarkDude> as long as its grey
<MarkDude> in light color
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Your blueprint doesn't meet the naming standards and is not approved :) so I don't see a session being scheduled honestly
<bkerensa> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1305-ubuntu-website-planning
<bkerensa> that is approved
<bkerensa> and should be scheduled
<MarkDude> Cool
<MarkDude> So I can ask some clarifying questions on making the ticket legit of need be
<MarkDude> It appears I pick a *Community issue* at least once a year
<MarkDude> Last years was pretty epic
<MarkDude> There was some mumbling about process, and then - the Community interest won out
 * MarkDude doubts Canonical wants to draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag this out
 * bkerensa shrugs
 * MarkDude is STILL under assumption common sense will prevail. And will act that way
<MarkDude> So are you willing to settle for link NOT being in header?
<MarkDude> Lets talk later
<MarkDude> its a Caturday
<MarkDude> :)
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<cjohnston> MarkDude: commenting on BPs happens in the whiteboard section.. the summary section is to be a summary of the BP.. which is set by the creator of the BP.
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: where does the google cal link come in for the podcast.u-uk.org widget?
<MarkDude> Ty cjohnston . I wanted to make sure commenting there would be ok. I don't want to step on Ben's toes- so I wont comment on it at this time
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/wp-content/themes/uupc4/countdown.js referrs to countdown.php which I have pastebinned here:- http://paste.ubuntu.com/5636192/
<JoseeAntonioR> oh great, thanks a bunch!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-28
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> all right, have to rush out for a boat ride!
<dholbach> see you! :)
<elfy> have fun
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-29
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, hola muchacho
<dpm> hey dholbach o/
<dholbach> dpm, ¿Tienes tiempo para una llamada?
<dholbach> popey, for your core apps update, do you think you could add something at the bottom saying "and here's a link to how you get involved"?
<dpm> dholbach, sí , pero ¿dentro de un rato?
<popey> yeah
<dpm> dholbach, I've got a call in ~10
<dpm> dholbach, but I'll be free in 1h
<dholbach> dpm, let me ping you later on again
<dpm> dholbach, ok, cool
<dholbach> awesome
<dholbach> dpm, I'm back from lunch now, but take your time - just let me know when you have time again
<dpm> dholbach, ok, cool, will be done in ~10
<dholbach> dpm, sweet
<dholbach> dpm, shall I just go ahead and call you?
<dpm> dholbach, call running over, sorry
<dholbach> no worries
<dpm> dholbach, will ping you as soon as it finishes
<dholbach> gotcha
<dpm> dholbach, ok, done with the call!
<dholbach> dpm, cool
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! have a good one!
<jono_> jose, hey
<jose> hey jono_!
<jono_> are we still good for my Q+A at 6pm UTC?
<jose> yep, all set up!
<jono_> thanks jose!
<jose> np :)
<jose> hey popey, I'm wondering if we're going to have any more App Design Clinics?
<popey> jose: good question, I'll find out
<jose> awesome, thanks!
<popey> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-04-30
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> ello folks
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> finally some sunshine!
<dpm> funny you say that, the sun started shining here too :)
<jussi> czajkowski: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz9DFM3KKDs :D (don't stress, it isnt a rickroll)
<czajkowski> jussi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOCtdw9FG-s
<czajkowski> dpm: I like in England it's a rare ocassion :)
<jussi> oh dear
<dpm> :-)
<czajkowski> jussi: it's cute
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-05-02
<elfy> jose: ping
<jose> elfy: pong
<elfy> hi jose - you able to deal with the fridge calendar for me? got some wrong times for FC meetings
<jose> elfy: sure thing, details?
<jose> uh, we're seeing double!
<elfy> this sunday - there are 2 showing - please remove the earliest one - and the same for June too :)
<elfy> I'm not sure whether you see the same time or if it is localised :)
<jose> all set!
<jose> in my calendar it's localized, but I know how to convert times :)
<elfy> woohoo - thanks jose :)
<elfy> ha ha ha
<jose> no prob!
<elfy> have a good weekend :)
<jose> you too!
<elfy> I am hoping for at least 2 hours of sun this weekend - I'll try to be awake for it :p
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-27
<davidcalle> Good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> hi czajkowski
<dpm> morning all
<czajkowski> THis just made my morning https://www.facebook.com/WhiteHouse/videos/10153398464269238/
<czajkowski> not your typical president :)
<popey> https://twitter.com/harrym/status/592618805542711296 interesting to anyone running wordpress
<Tm_T> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<popey> mhall119: joining us?
<mhall119> balloons: can you join a hangout with Kubuntu folks to talk about their Show&Tell session
<balloons> right now? sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-28
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> dholbach: dpm mhall119 balloons do we have anyone lined up for Q&A this week?
<dholbach> not afaik
<popey> maybe we could get jorge on to talk about cloud cloud cloud cloud?
<dholbach> there are a bunch of unscheduled sessions in summit
<dholbach> like 4678643456787654356789
 * dpm looks
 * dpm schedules sessions
<dpm> I like this session: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22466/le-french-uos-summary/ :)
<dholbach> :)
<balloons> howdy elfy . Did xubuntu get anywhere on deciding about the UOS session?
<elfy> balloons: no - which tends to point towards us not ...
<balloons> elfy, ack, fair enough
<elfy> doesn't mean we won't - but people have been busy and missing
<popey> balloons: mhall119 dpm dholbach - QA in 10 mins... (whose turn is it this week?) (was me and mhall119 last week, me and dholbach the week before, fyi)
<dpm> balloons, shall you and I go for it?
<balloons> I think I'm up for sure
<dpm> ok, cool
 * dpm sets everything up
<balloons> ohh awesome
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks chaps
<mhall119> thanks dpm, balloons
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: enjoy
<balloons> dholbach, let me know about the snappy show and tell sessions.. if you need help, etc
<balloons> there is a little room left on the track, we'll probably need a second room mhall119
<mhall119> balloons: that's a good problem to have :)
<mhall119> balloons: just let me know when you need it and I'll add one
<dholbach> balloons, yep
<balloons> dpm, popey dholbach mhall119 so next week is UOS . Shall we have a Q and A session during UOS, or point people at UOS directly?
<dpm> balloons, already scheduled :)
<dholbach> :)
<balloons> dpm, always a step ahead
<dholbach> dpm, are there sessions on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1505 which aren't accepted yet?
<dholbach> (looks like somebody removed me from uds-admins or whatever the team was called)
<dpm> mhall119, ^^
<dpm> nice blog post dholbach!
<dpm> or rather: nice blog post dholbach_! :)
<dholbach_> thanks dpm
<mhall119> dpm: ah,right, forgot to add everyone
<dholbach> go go go
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day - have a great rest of yours!
<dpm> ok, calling it a day for today. See you all tomorrow!
<belkinsa> mhall119, can you also add me to the Community track leads along with Show and Tell?
<mhall119> belkinsa: sure can :)
<belkinsa> Thanks
<mhall119> done
<mhall119> nope, not done, added you again to Show and Tell :(
<belkinsa> Okay
<mhall119> belkinsa: ok, did it right this time :)
<belkinsa> Thanks again
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-29
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> so I accepted a bunch of sessions from https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1505 - but there are a lot of folks who proposed sessions, but are not attending the event yet, so I was holding off accepting those first
 * dholbach relocates, bbiab
<czajkowski> aloha
<MooDoo> howdy
<popey> yo
<dholbach> dpm, I had a chat with Maarten yesterday... what do you think about a session to brainstorm a bit to see what kind of ideas people come up with, so we maybe know which communities we could reach out to, maybe see a few dots we can connect, or put together plans for howtos or interesting stuff that could be demo'ed on the snappy pages - what do you think?
<dpm> dholbach, I think it could be a good idea - perhaps we might want to reach out to snappy-devel and partners in advance to pre-populate an etherpad, for those who can't attend the session?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> dpm, or do you see a way to generalise the scope a bit?
<davidcalle> dholbach, we should probably ask people which language/kind of apps they would like to see covered in snap-ification examples.
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, just got off the phone
<dholbach> no worries
 * dpm thinks
<dholbach> dpm, davidcalle: AFAICS there are at least four angles to this discussion: 1) nice tutorials, 2) good demo material - better "first 15 minutes" experience with the snappy site, 3) potential communities to reach out to, 4) low-hanging fruit in terms of connecting communities/tools/frameworks
<dpm> dholbach, all this sounds great to me already. I think 1) and 3) will be the harder ones but the most rewarding
<dpm> well 3) shouldn't be hard, but it's a completely new community :)
<dholbach> which will probably make it more interesting to the kind of people who are involved in that kind of community: lots of pioneer spirit :)
<dholbach> all right... I'll try to give the session an interesting name and make it a general catch-all brainstorm kind of session
<dholbach> I'm sure we'll get something out of it :)
<dpm> dholbach, good work :) - I think it might be worth perhaps putting it on Wed or Thu, so that new folks have had a chance of having a taste of snappy on the first day? Just an idea
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> first day is full already anyway :)
<dpm> yay
<davidcalle> dholbach, dpm, do you think mterry would be open to run a deb2snap session? I've just tried it and it's phenomenal: I've just snap-ified an archive deb (moon-buggy) and a standalone python script. Making snappy much more useful/understandable to me.
<dholbach> go go go
<dholbach> with moon buggy on ubuntu core, we should probably release 15.04.1
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> a serious brown paper bag release :)
<dpm> dholbach, or just make it 15.05
<dholbach> :-)
<davidcalle> ;-)
 * davidcalle -> lunch, bbiab
<dholbach> bon appétit
<davidcalle> Merci !
<dpm> davidcalle, I think balloons wanted to or already spoke to him, but I'm not sure. I think it's a great idea, let's
<dpm> sync up with him when he's in
<dpm> too late
<dpm> just had a friend passing by on the street and knocking on my window to say hi
<dpm> nice things about working at floor level
<dpm> even if it distracts you from IRC sometimes ;)
<dholbach> :)
 * dholbach will go for a walk by the lake in a bit and grab lunch too
<dholbach> lunch time
<dholbach> jcastro_, there's a bunch of session at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1505/+settopics which are cloud related
<jcastro_> dholbach, those are openstack, I'll ask Pat to take a look.
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> maybe also remind the folks who added them to register for the event :)
<jcastro_> indeed
<balloons> jcastro_, can you confirm these are dupes? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22433/canonical-landscape-demonstration/ and http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22434/canonical-landscape-demonstration/. if so, which one to delete?
<jcastro_> they are dupes
<jcastro_> don't care which one you delete
<jcastro_> (sorry at a sprint)
<balloons> jcastro_, ack, ty
<jono> dpm, hey
<jono> all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone - see you tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-04-30
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> dpm, I was asked to juggle a few sessions around and merge a few others, but I hope that some time this afternoon everyone's happy with the schedule and I can announce this evening :)
<dpm> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> pleia2, I put the women's team planning as the last session on 5th May - let me know if that suits you or if it should be moved
<dpm> dholbach, davidcalle, I just saw the "A script to create a device tarball" e-mail to snappy-devel. It seems everyone starts creating their tools to get things done with snappy, but we've got no central place to learn about them. Do you think it'd be a good idea to have a "Tools" page that lists them, with a warning that this is just a crazy collection of tools that might break things, but could be useful nevertheless?
<dpm> i.e. put this tool, then mterry's deb2snap... etc
<davidcalle> dpm, snappy -> participate -> tools , maybe?
<dpm> yeah, perhaps, or even in Participate itself
<davidcalle> dpm, or, I'm going to say a bad word but : wiki page.
 * dpm quits IRC
<dpm> on a more serious note, I don't have anything against the wiki (other than tables, that is)
<davidcalle> Come baaack, it could work
<dpm> :)
<dpm> but I think in this context the wiki is better for things like specs
<dholbach> dpm, I noted it down to maybe document it as part of the "oem snap" (or whatever the new name will be) article
<dholbach> but we are going to need more guidance on that
<davidcalle> dpm, right, but since we are talking about community tools/hacky things, maybe it's good to have a place where people can maintain and update their own tool paragraph
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> sure... if people want to do that on the wiki, why not
<dpm> davidcalle, yeah, perhaps that's a better idea, and then have a link to it on the Participate page
<dpm> do you guys know of any other tools for now? ubuntu-device flash (already documented), deb2snap, this script^...
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, on a related note, I don't get what's not working with snappy-remote, do you have any issues with it? Works fine for me (at least with a kvm snappy)
<dholbach> I had it ask me for a password too
<dpm> I've not used snappy-remote, sorry
<dholbach> not sure if that was the issue people were complaining about
<dpm> just been doing the regular installation and used snappy install & co.
<dholbach> is it https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy-ubuntu/+bug/1443676?
<davidcalle> dholbach, I believe it's the ssh login password (in doubt, "ubuntu" is the password to everything :p)
<davidcalle> dholbach, looks like it, but snappy-remote just works for me
 * davidcalle tries again
<dholbach> mh
<dpm> popey, dholbach, davidcalle, balloons, mhall119, it's the last week of our 3-week sprint, so I'll set up a meeting later on to review and plan the next. Before the call, could you all go through the cards on https://trello.com/b/aj78opdw/community-team-sprint-2 and make sure their status is up-to-date?
<davidcalle> dholbach, yep, the build snaps example works for me "2015/04/30 10:44:22 Signature check failed, but installing anyway as requested"
<davidcalle> dpm ok
<dpm> cool, thanks
<dholbach> yep
<popey> dpm: i can't make the time you have scheduled.
<dpm> popey, any other time that would work for you?
<popey> 1.5 hours later.
<dpm> popey, hm, that's a bit late for Daniel and I. what about 1h or 1.5 h before?
<popey> i have meetings all afternoon.
<dpm> popey, if I move it to 30 mins earlier, you should be able to make it for the first half hour, right?
<popey> yeah
<dpm> ok, cool, let's do that, then
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> I'll just have audio, but I'll be there :)
<dpm> jose, around?
<dholbach> mhall119, slangasek is a 'core' track lead, right?
<dholbach> he just confirmed :)
<mhall119> dholbach: I'll add him
<mhall119> dholbach: can you ask him to register for uos-1505?
<mhall119> I can't add him until he's in the system
<dholbach> mhall119, done
<dholbach> jcastro, did you have any luck with the blueprints approval review?
<jcastro> gaughen is going to do it
<jcastro> but we'll likely approve them all, I'll remind her.
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> thanks
<pleia2> dholbach: I haven't been involved with ubuntu women for quite some time, you'll want to ask belkinsa or one of the other current leaders
<mhall119> dholbach: belkinsa did email the uos-track-leads about that session, did you see it?
<dholbach> mhall119, no, I didn't
<dholbach> mhall119, I'm not on the list
<mhall119> dholbach: you're on the team, you should get it
<mhall119> unless your LP settings are preventing it
<dholbach> mh
<czajkowski> venue sourcing is one of the largest pita ever!!!
<mhall119> czajkowski: jose knows all about that now :)
<jose> wat?
<jose> oh yeah :P
 * pleia2 nags jose to update the website
<dpm> mhall119, I'm scheduling the plenaries' hangouts in ubuntuonair. Do I need to do anything special for the plenary sessions in summit? Just add the session and then change the hangout broadcast link to that of the ubuntuonair one?
<mhall119> dpm: yes, just make sure you mark them as plenary types
<dpm> ok
<dpm> mhall119, ok, plenaries scheduled and events scheduled on the Ubuntu OnAir G+ account and calendar
<balloons> mhall119, how's things with IS today?
<dpm> jose, ^^
<czajkowski> well if you have any for Boston or DC let me know :)
<jose> dpm: everything is set, or so it seems
<dpm> cool
<mhall119> balloons: chatting with them as we speak
<mhall119> balloons: tl;dr, the proxy stuff left some garbage around that prevented us from deploying to staging again yesterday, it's cleaned up now and we just finished a successful staging redeployment, so we're going for production now
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day!
<dholbach> I call it a day!
<dholbach> see you! :)
<mhall119> have a good weekend dholbach
<dholbach> you too!
<mhall119> mine doesn't start tomorrow :)
<pleia2> mhall119: psst, it's thursday
<pleia2> ah!
<dholbach> Mayday!
<balloons> mhall119, woot
<mhall119> pleia2: they're european
<balloons> dholbach, enjoy!
<pleia2> I didn't realize it was a holiday :)
<balloons> hippie!
<balloons> hugs!
<dholbach> it is, in quite a few places
<mhall119> pleia2: yeah, they do that to me a lot too
<pleia2> May 1st in the US usually just means a lot of confusingly timed cinco de mayo parties
<dholbach> last time I counted the number of holidays in DE was quite close to the ones in US
<mhall119> pleia2: lol, it's funny because it's true
<pleia2> :)
<dholbach> all right
<dholbach> see you around! :)
<mhall119> also thinking that cinco de mayo is Mexico's independence day
<pleia2> yeah, I tend to forgive that one
<dpm> ok, calling it a day and bank holiday here tomorrow
<dpm> have a nice rest of the week everyone and see you on Monday!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-01
<silverlion> o/ every1
<elfy> hi silverlion :)
<silverlion> elfy: o/ thought I'd stop by while doing some markup
<silverlion> :D
<elfy> :)
<silverlion> havent been here for a while.
 * silverlion is ashamed
<elfy> indeed not
<elfy> no need to be ashamed lol
<silverlion> yeah but life is sucking big time atm
<silverlion> so I needed some "me" time
<elfy> always good :)
<silverlion> yeah u'r right
<jcastro> anyone remember how long it takes summit to consume a session once it's approved on lp?
<popey> jcastro: pass
<jcastro> mhall119, any idea how to get my colors for the new sessions I added in summit?
<jcastro> I totally forget
<czajkowski> Anyone in here DC or Chicago based?
<belkinsa> mhall119, is there a way to remove a session from the UOS list?
<mhall119> jcastro: magic happens sometime after they're imported into summit, assuming you named the BP's correcly
<mhall119> belkinsa: if it's on your track you should be able to delete it, otherwise tell me the URL and I'll do it
<jcastro> no they were community named
<jcastro> I'll rename them on monday
<belkinsa> mhall119, it's this one http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1505/meeting/22474/ubuntu-women-1510-planning/ The blueprint one is the real one.  i didn't wait until the system updated when I made the planning session
<mhall119> belkinsa: deleted
<belkinsa> Thanks
<mhall119> good morning jono, how did yesterday go?
<elfy> minute by minute
<mhall119> elfy: you never know in x-prize land, they might have a time machine now
<mhall119> or maybe they've already built one in the future
<mhall119> you never know with time machines
<elfy> I do - I have one, I saw today the day before yesterday but kept quiet
<jono> hey mhall119
<jono> yesterday was great :-
<jono> :-)
<jono> how are things with you folks?
<mhall119> jono: week before UOS, you know how things are going :)
<mhall119> though we've done a better job of pre-planning and setup this time around
<jono> mhall119, madness!
<jono> as in...the week before is mad...not the fact you are planning :-)
<mhall119> heh, wait until you hear everything that's going to be discussed, the madness has only just begun :)
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> the next year is going to be crazy
<jono> I caught up with dpm on Wed...big plans!
<mhall119> doubly so for me, as I'm registered to participate in the GLXP
<jono> we should catch up soon mhall119, been a while
<jono> mhall119, ahhh you did?
<jono> nice!
<mhall119> I'm free all day
<jono> maybe we can grab a hangout in a few hours?
<mhall119> sure, ping me whenever you're ready
<jono> will do
<jono> right, back to work :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-02
<silverlion> o/ everybody enjoy your weekend!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-05-03
<silverlion> good morning ;)
<elfy> morning silverlion
<silverlion> hey elfy
<silverlion> how is everybody?
<belkinsa> jono!  Long time no see.  Did you get my e-mail from last week-ish?
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-02
<dholbach> mhall119, can you reply to the "sessions outside of uos core hours" question please?
<Kilos> hi dholbach mhall119 svij
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<davidcalle> Morning /
<svij> morning
<Kilos> hi davidcalle
<svij> davidcalle: hey! I tried playing around with the ubucon.org blog, but I have no idea how I can add a blog post. Did you set the permissions to ubucon-site-editors or only -developers group?
 * davidcalle checks
<davidcalle> svij: do you see an "add article" button, top right of http://ubucon.org/admin/aldryn_newsblog/article/ ?
<svij> davidcalle: 403
<svij> I'm only in the -site-editors group
<davidcalle> svij: try again :)
<davidcalle> svij: ideally I would add you to the dev group on launchpad, but I'm not an admin and dpm is away this morning. I've added all the perms manually (looks like they didn't stick when I did it last week)
<svij> davidcalle: thanks! no 403 anymore
<svij> will try adding a blog post in a bit
<svij> davidcalle: but might be good if all editors could add blog posts, I'll probably not the only one who will add posts there
<davidcalle> svij: good point, on it
<davidcalle> svij: updated, editors should be able to do everything blog and pages related
<svij> davidcalle: great thanks!
<davidcalle> dholbach: I don't seem to be able to move meetings on the uos schedule, could you give me a hand? I need to move the scopes session from thursday to the first open spot on wednesday
<dholbach> ok, let me try
<dholbach> davidcalle, correct now?
<davidcalle> dholbach: thanks! I'd need the same for tuesday's sdk roadmap. On wednesday, next spot :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, correct now?
<davidcalle> dholbach: <3 thanks
<dholbach> anytime
<svij> I'm blind… where do I put in my text in a blog post here!? http://ubucon.org/admin/aldryn_newsblog/article/2/
<svij> davidcalle: can you point me to it?^^
<dholbach> svij, I don't think anyone of us worked with the aldryn newsblog much yet
<svij> I'm not sure if I'm blind or not
<davidcalle> svij: you need text? That's so 2015.
<svij> haha
<svij> title, publishing date, featured image… where the hell is the text field!?
<svij> oh https://github.com/aldryn/aldryn-newsblog/issues/350
 * svij tries
<svij> when I press "view article" i just get this URL http://ubucon.org/en/r/45/2/ and a "this page doesn't exist…"
<svij> err, http://ubucon.org/admin/r/45/2/ this link
<svij> "This page encountered an error, don't worry - we have been notified. Please accept our apologies.
<svij> "
<svij> :/
<Mister_Q> svij tell me when you figured out how to use the blog :D then I'll try to add the ubucontest pages
<svij> Mister_Q: yeah :D
<davidcalle> svij: dholbach : can you edit this page? http://ubucon.org/en/blog/?edit
<Mister_Q> svij hopefully before the ubucon uos session
<svij> davidcalle: i can't
<davidcalle> svij: progress: http://ubucon.org/en/blog/blog2/?edit
<svij> ah!
<davidcalle> Sort of
<davidcalle> I've tried created a new "config" (whatever this is) for the blog and made one article use it. Doesn't help.
<svij> has dpm more experience with this?
<davidcalle> svij: I think he found a way on friday, let's ask him when he arrives
<svij> davidcalle: ok!
<dholbach> davidcalle, what do you want me to edit there?
<dholbach> davidcalle, on http://ubucon.org/en/blog/?edit I can't go to structure view
<davidcalle> dholbach: yeah, same for us
<dholbach> this sucks somewhat
<mhall119> dholbach: having sessions outside of UOS hours means they won't be on the summit schedule
<mhall119> so they'll essentially be unscheduled sessions
<dholbach> mhall119, ok... can you respond to the mail?
 * mhall119 goes to find it
<dholbach> thanks
<ahoneybun> knome I need to get access to our designs again (their in the cloud somewhere) to make change for 16.04
<knome> mhm
<knome> in which format are they?
<ahoneybun> from my understanding it would not be in the Canonical Store or anything, just for LoCos
<knome> ack
<ahoneybun> mm xcf (GIMP)
<knome> okay
<knome> i mean i don't know what our plan for it would be...
<knome> ..but we're interested if those are produced
<ahoneybun> I need to get it on the ball and maybe we can have some for SELF (linux conf)
<ahoneybun> mhall119 ^^^
<knome> and fwiw, if the design is "ready" and just needs some updating, i can probably take part in that too
 * ahoneybun needs to get ready for work 
<ahoneybun> knome just needs to change the wallpaper used and change the release number
<ahoneybun> it was in pdf/psd can't remember
<knome> well for xubuntu, we might need a bit more work, but that's fine ;)
<ahoneybun> knome https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Artwork
<ahoneybun> something like that
<ahoneybun> svg my bad
<ahoneybun> I'll find the other files
<ahoneybun> g2g
<knome> ahoneybun, right, i see
<knome> ahoneybun, this wasn't what i expected, but good to know whatsoever :)
<ahoneybun> the newest one has all the text ready for translation
<ahoneybun> the issues I hit was that Canonical like to use Macs +Photoshop
<ahoneybun> ..
<knome> heh
<knome> i kind of understand that, it's much easier to get to work with professional printer requirements
<ahoneybun> yea but makes it hard to edit in gimp
 * ahoneybun walks out 
<knome> mhm
<cjohnston> dholbach: everything good with Summit now?
<dholbach> cjohnston, I think so... mhall119^?
<mhall119> I assume so, but it's my first day back :)
<dholbach> mhall119, we landed a branch to point to the 1605 sprint in LP and cjohnston thought of changing the blueprint importer cronjob
<dholbach> mhall119, anything else that was maybe missing?
<mhall119> what was the code change? There shouldn't be any sprint hard-coded into summit
<dholbach> mhall119, in the docs
<dholbach> mhall119, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/revision/573
<mhall119> dholbach: oh right, those were copied in from uds.ubuntu.com,
<davidcalle> dpm: svij and I tried to edit a blog post on ubucon, were you able to do it the other day?
<dpm> davidcalle, I created a blog post and saved it, but I couldn't figure out how to publish it. I didn't spend much time on it, though
<dpm> hey jcastro, was it you who had a script to find out subscribers/downloads of a PPA?
<svij> dpm: yeah same here. If I want to try to view a blog posts, it just gives an error
<svij> also we couldn't change anything here: http://ubucon.org/en/blog/
<jcastro> dpm: yeah, one sec
<svij> but http://ubucon.org/en/blog/blog2/ was a try to display the posts
<jcastro> https://github.com/marcoceppi/gypsy-danger/tree/master/ppa-stats
<dpm> awesome, thanks!
<jcastro> it has some flaws, but kind of the best we can do given lp.
<dpm> svij, I think the main blog page "simply" needs a django template to display the list of posts
<svij> dpm: hm okay, and what about displaying the blog posts directly?
<dpm> svij, I guess they might work if they are assigned the "Default" template
<svij> dpm: http://ubucon.org/admin/aldryn_newsblog/article/2/ how can I do that here?
 * dpm looks
<dpm> svij, nice text! :)
<svij> you mean "lead" ;) There's no textfield for the actual blog post on that page
<svij> as far as as I understood, I need to add the actual content on the page afterwards, which I can't because of that error
<dpm> Hm, I think we'll have to create a template for individual blog posts too
<dpm> however, that won't fix the error
<knome> that's what you get for not using wordpress
<knome> (:
<knome> dpm, any update on the doc team leadership request? we haven't seen a second meeting scheduled yet, nor any other activity after the first meeting
<dpm> knome, jumping to our team meeting now. Let me talk to the guys and perhaps we can do something over UOS
<knome> thanks
<dpm> np
<dpm> mhall119, dholbach, davidcalle, omw, just replying to one last ping
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> mhall119, sorry, the last call ran over, omw now
<mhall119> no worries, just refreshed my cup :)
<davidcalle> dpm: quick q. It looks like I can't move sessions on the schedule, could you move the scopes roadmap one from tuesday to thursday 15:00?
<mhall119> dpm: davidcalle: FYI, I've made 1800 on Wednesday a plenary slot, which required unscheduling two sessions (one appdev, one core)
<dpm> davidcalle, can you have a look at the appdev one, see if the new time works for the presenters, and I'll look at the core one?
<dpm> thanks mhall119
<dpm> davidcalle, sure, let me move that session now
<davidcalle> dpm: mhall119 thanks
<davidcalle> dpm: what is the new time of the sdk one?
<dpm> davidcalle, session moved. Just let me know where the SDK roadmap should now go and I'll put it there for you
<davidcalle> dpm: ok, pinged them
<davidcalle> dpm: need to run, I'll drop you and mhall119 an email to confirm the time if I see I can't add it myself.
<dpm> thanks davidcalle
<davidcalle> mhall119: dpm: SDK roadmap session tomorrow at 18:00, ty :)
<davidcalle> popey: will you be around at this time? ^ I should be able to make it, but with kids around.
<mhall119> davidcalle: scheduled it
<mhall119> dpm: the fix to the page width has gone out too
<davidcalle> mhall119: \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-03
<davidcalle> Yikes, unbootable laptop this morning
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: o/
<dpm> hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> dpm: hey, how is your arm today?
<dpm> well... with compression bandage up to the shoulder now :/
<dpm> so, I'll probably call up a meeting before starting sessions today to discuss this. I should be ok to be at all sessions today, though
<davidcalle> dpm: ouch, get some rest until then
<dpm> just quite awkward to type with this thing, so I probably won't be the one taking notes :)
<dpm> today should be ok, but I'd like to see what we can do with tomorrow's sessions
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: mhall119: popey I won't be very responsive until UOS time: my laptop won't boot (graphics related apparently), I'm in the middle of a Live USB -> backup to external drive -> Fresh install -> recover backup. Indicates ~2h left to complete the backup.
<dpm> davidcalle, ack. Just finishing off the opening session slides
<dpm> davidcalle, would you happen to have https://developer.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_uploaded/82bd298b-6324-4c6e-854f-0dc60ebac9d3-cms_page_media/1132/g5095.png without the background?
<davidcalle> dpm: possibly yes, hold on
<dpm> davidcalle, great, thanks. Im considering to add it to the presentation
<davidcalle> dpm: http://i.imgur.com/Z3GhRte.png
<dpm> dholbach, popey, could one of you pre-schedule the UOS opening session and the Community Q&A on the Ubuntu On Air account for me? It won't let me in and it asks me for entering a code sent to the phone number registered with the account
<dpm> thanks davidcalle!
<davidcalle> Argh, external drive just unmounted
<mhall119> dpm: dholbach: did one of you try and log into the ubuntu-on-air account?
<mhall119> I'm getting messages from Google about them blocking a login
<mhall119> I also have a verification code sent to my phone
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm, davidcalle, popey: sorry, just got back from lunch with my parents - did one of you figure out the issue?
<dholbach> also: why does it need to be the uonair account?
<dpm> mhall119, see above, I couldn't log in
<dpm> dholbach, I think for the most popular sessions it's good that the UoA subscribers get notified
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> mhall119, did ahoneybun give a time when the kubuntu podcast should be held?
<dpm> we generally do the plenaries with that account
<dholbach> the session is in summit, but not scheduled yet
<dpm> dholbach, could you log into the uoa account?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> dpm, ^
<dpm> dholbach, ah, cool, thanks. Could you pre-schedule the opening and community Q&A sessions?
<dholbach> hohum
<dholbach> does that mean I will have to run them?
<dpm> dholbach, no
<dpm> dholbach, this is just about pre-scheduling so that the UoA subscribers get notified
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> both scheduled
<dpm> dholbach, thanks! One last thing: could you start the opening one (without hitting Broadcast) and give me the link to join the hangout? It'll make it easier for me to get all Engineering Managers in the call
<mhall119> dholbach: 1900
<dholbach> mhall119, which day?
<dholbach> dpm, so I'll run that one?
 * davidcalle has finished fixing his laptop \o/
<mhall119> dholbach: wednesday
<dholbach> davidcalle, nice one - just in time!
<dpm> dholbach, no, you can just run it shortly to get the link and then close it. mhall119 will be running that one
<dholbach> dpm, oh ok
<dpm> I just need the link to join in
<dpm> and that only appears if you start the hangout
<dpm> unfortunately I'm blocked for getting into the uoa account, so I cannot do it myself
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> but will somebody other than me be able to hit the broadcast button now?
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: ^
<dholbach> I udpated summit with the session info too
<dholbach> can I close the hangout window again now?
<dpm> dholbach, yes, thanks!
<dholbach> ok, cool
<dpm> dholbach, ah, forgot to ask you, could you run the session?
 * dpm kidding :P
<dholbach> sorry, I can't hear you
<dholbach> I'm back at the pool
<mhall119> dpm: dholbach it looks like I can use the UOA account
<dholbach> \o/
<dpm> ah, phew
<dholbach> mhall119, I put the kubuntu podcast in the overflow track
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ^^
 * davidcalle drives home, brb
<dholbach> bah, my network is not the greatest today... or at least my connection to google hq
<dholbach> not the best day for this - I hope it resolves itself quickly
<popey> mine keeps dropping too. very odd. It's like they know!  😃
<dholbach> hah, yes
<dholbach> popey, davidcalle: can you join #ubuntu-uos-community too?
<davidcalle> dholbach: o/
<dpm> jcastro, are you setting up the discourse session, do you need me on that one? Otherwise I'll join the snappy interfaces one
<jcastro> oh, I was hoping to just participate
<jcastro> I wasn't expecting to run it, lol
<dpm> jcastro, forgetting the rule "I propose it, I run it?" :)
<dpm> or did someone else propose it
<jcastro> dunno, on it
<dpm> thanks jcastro
<dpm> dholbach, I'll probably join the discourse session for a bit and then come to the interfaces one
<dholbach> dpm, cool
<jcastro> popey: posted, going to sticky now
<jcastro> posted in r/ubuntu
<popey> thanks
<popey> jcastro: maybe call it "Bash on Windows" or "Ubuntu on Windows" - "Ubuntu On Bash (with MS)?" isn't the official name, so is a bit confusing
<jcastro> ok, fixing
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119 and dholbach
<dholbach> anytime
<mhall119> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-04
<ahoneybun> anyone seen that email from A. Mani in the Mailing list?
<ahoneybun> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2016-May/001223.html
<ahoneybun> mhall119 here sorry
<knome> o hai ahoneybun :)
<knome> a few more questions about the DVD's...
<knome> what are the details of the actual producting of those?
<knome> and with what kind of policies - you said they would be mostly for locos - would that mean somebody at canonical would send them out (instead of sending them to the kubuntu team to send out)?
<knome> also, if you have some photos of the previous covers in action, that would be nice to see - for planning our layout
<knome> and yet another one... what's the DVD itself going to look? have you been able to affect the layout of that before?
<jcastro> jose: ping
<dholbach> posting the schedule to the social media
<jose> jcastro: ponf
<jose> pong
<jcastro> jose: you should get an email with the REQ for SELF todayish
<jcastro> lmk if you don't get it
<jose> cool thanks!
<dpm> oh wow, it seems folks are starting to pre-populate questions for Mark's Q&A in the etherpad
<dpm> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/meeting/22664/mark-shuttleworths-qa/
<knome> dpm, any updates on the doc team leadership issue?
<AuroraAvenue> dpm, that's myself :)
<AuroraAvenue> I take it everyone's at lunch - or is there a secret hangout somewhere ?
<dpm> knome, sorry, just came back from the break. We discussed it and I took an action to submit a proposal this week, based on the feedback from the last meeting, it's just been UOS, sorry
<ahoneybun> knome mhall119 had a spreadsheet with prices, I'm not sure about the sending to LoCo thing
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin in #kubuntu made 1 sleeve in black and white as a test
<dpm> good work mhall119 and popey
<popey> so many questions
<Mister_Q> +1 good job
<Mister_Q> he didn't answer the question about ubucon europe.. again :D
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow again!
<knome> mhall119, hello! as you might have seen, we've been talking about DVD's for kubuntu/xubuntu with ahoneybun; he mentioned you have more information about that (like prices), i'd like to have $all information please
<mhall119> knome: it's from last year, so may not be accurate anymore, but I'll find the doc
<knome> thanks
<knome> anything we can get is useful
<mhall119> knome: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1HnooSpzP9p9cvql8GEQe7J-A1rNLq8qpRs_cH_gaZIk/edit?usp=sharing
<knome> also if you happen to know more about the process, all information is welcome
<mhall119> the cell in green was our favorite for a 15.10 run, but I think we can go bigger for 16.04
<knome> pleia2, see the link mhall119 posted above
<mhall119> knome: all I know is that this is the company Canonical used to print DVDs
<knome> mhm
<wxl> waaaait a minute
<mhall119> we were going to have someone from Canonical (Tom McFarlan) place the order
<wxl> oh man
<knome> did kubuntu pay this from their own stash or did canonical help with the funding?
<wxl> lubuntu wants in please :)
<knome> mhall119, do *you* happen to have some photos of the actual product (to see how the layouting works in real life), or does the company have some examples?
<mhall119> knome: nothing was done for 15.10, it was decided it wasn't worth doing it with an LTS coming so soon
<mhall119> knome: but the plan was to use community donation funding to pay for it
<knome> okay
<mhall119> knome: do you have a 14.04 DVD? it's essentially that with different art
<knome> what was the plan re: shipping to locos/other teams? does canonical handle that or flavors?
<knome> no, we don't have any DVD's yet
<mhall119> knome: we never got that far, but my plan was to ship them all to somebody in Kubuntu (aaron most likely) and leave it to them to decide how to dispurse them
<knome> creating the art and getting it into the right layout isn't the problem, but it would be helpful to see how it plays out
<knome> that sounds fair enough indeed
<mhall119> knome: ahoneybun did the art for the Kubuntu ones, I think he used the Ubuntu 14.04 art as a template
<knome> right - i saw the kubuntu layouts
<knome> i have one specific question regarding the layout
<knome> just a sec...
<knome> so the art is at https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Artwork
<knome> and i see two different fronts, and one back
<knome> my logic says that in the back image, the smaller "slip" should be on the right side
<mhall119> knome: the big cog is inside the sleeve where the DVD sits
<mhall119> I believe the layout there is correct
<knome> this is exactly why it would be helpful to see a visualization of the actual product
<knome> is the company name a secret or can you share it, so i can look on their website for potential examples
<mhall119> I doubt it's a secret, I just never bothered to ask since we were going to place the other through Canonical anyway
<mhall119> and we did all this via msm, before she left
<knome> ack
<knome> mhall119, this -> http://design.canonical.com/2014/05/new-dvd-design-for-14-04-lts/ <- explains it a bit; maybe it's a mistake that the left side seems to be a "smaller" slip, as it seems to be the exact same size
<knome> mhall119, am i correct in my assumption (that all the parts are same sized)?
<knome> i mean i *have* seen a ubuntu dvd, but i've passed them out so quick that i have no clear memory how one looks..
<mhall119> knome: they should all be the same size, yes
<knome> ack
<knome> also as you see in the photo, there seems to be two bends right next to the mouth of the sleeve
<knome> would it be too much to ask that somebody contacted the company producing those DVDs and asked for exact specifications and requirements they have (including whether they accept inkscape exported, likely RGB, PDF)
 * ahoneybun just got out of the Podcast 
<knome> ahoneybun, if you have answers to the plethora of questions i asked, happy to hear from you too ;)
<ahoneybun> there are a lot, yes lol
<knome> don't worry, i can come up with a dozen more easily!
<ahoneybun> I'm sure XD
<ahoneybun> the passion is good though
<knome> practically, if you have the exact requirements from the company, that's enough
<knome> well, likely enough
<knome> i do graphic design (along with a few other things) for living anyway :P
<ahoneybun> then you would be better then me at it lol
<knome> i'll leave others to judge that
 * ahoneybun trys to find pictures 
 * ahoneybun fails 
<knome> ahoneybun, if http://design.canonical.com/2014/05/new-dvd-design-for-14-04-lts/ is what it is, then it's ok - i've figured it out
<knome> but if it is, then it looks like there is something wrong in your template...
 * knome hides
<ahoneybun> I used the newest Kubuntu one as a template I think
<ahoneybun> which was 11.04 I believe
<knome> well you can see above what i think is the problem
<knome> anyway, it seems like it would be better to confirm with the company at this point
<ahoneybun> Tom's problem was that it did not follow the design of 14.04
<knome> design of 14.04 in what way?
<ahoneybun> which I said was that I went by KDE design
<ahoneybun> that folding paper thing
<knome> indeed
<knome> so you *do* have the wrong template
<ahoneybun> compared to 14.04, yes
<knome> i repeat: it seems like it would be better to confirm with the company at this point
<ahoneybun> ubuntu flavor wise
<ahoneybun> well Tom I guess
<ahoneybun> but he will say go by Ubuntu 14.04 design or 16.04 at this point
<ahoneybun> all the same it is the same price to print
<ahoneybun> pretty much
<knome> i don't understand why flavors should use the ubuntu design
<knome> i mean of course it would be preferrable if there was some kind of common ground, but exactly that design...
<ahoneybun> we should follow our DE design
<knome> indeed
<knome> and the technical requirements
<ahoneybun> ie XFCE, KDE, LXCE
<knome> which is what we are missing ;)
<knome> so who's tom and how do i get a hold of him?
<ahoneybun> he is at the top of that post you linked
<ahoneybun> :)
<knome> aha!
<ahoneybun> email, twitter, g+, facebook
<ahoneybun> many ways lol
<knome> tom.macfarlane@u ?
<ahoneybun> canonical
<knome> right, of course...
<knome> ahoneybun, mhall119: YGM
<knome> pleia2, ^
<ahoneybun> mm?
<knome> mail!
<ahoneybun> k
<knome> though no hurry (or need) to respond unless you feel like...
<ahoneybun> I think it was right to the point and full of info
<knome> as my mails usually, even if i say so ;)
<knome> people have wasted enough of my time sending too long and useless mails - i don't want to do that to people
<knome> on irc, on the other hand...
<ahoneybun> mhall119 did you get a chance to look at that email?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: the thread from A. Mani?
<ahoneybun> yea
<mhall119> I did, haven't had much time to think about a reply though
<ahoneybun> k
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-05
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> how are you doing?
<dpm> hey dholbach, doing ok, landed back home now
<dpm> had lunch with friends in the sun
<dpm> back to work now :)
<dholbach> very nice :)
<dpm> dholbach, do you want to meet in ~15 to talk about the snaps demo?
<dholbach> yep
<dpm> cool
<svij> no public holiday for you guys because of UOS?
<dholbach> yep
<dpm> dholbach, ok, let me grab the camera and I'll be there in 2 mins
<dholbach> dpm, ok
<dpm> mhall119, call?
<popey> fb done
<popey> (yanked from twitter) thanks dholbach :)
<dholbach> ⁵
<jose> jcastro: heyo, no REQ/EVT codes yet for me
<jcastro> jose: ok will check, thanks
<jose> thanks to you :)
<ahoneybun> who do I talk to about flair on reddit
<ahoneybun> ?
<popey> ahoneybun: on /r/ubuntu ?
<popey> ahoneybun: nhains can help there
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> not here I see
<popey> pm him on reddit :)
<ahoneybun> done
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-06
<popey> pleia2: ubuntu-california is an open team and thus via the loco teams team has access to the etherpad team
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california bunch of dodgy accounts
<popey> also via ~ubuntu-br-doc :(
<pleia2> popey: I think we should disable the approved locos as members of the pad
<pleia2> making our team closed makes me very uncomfortable (it's unwelcoming, we don't have criteria for inclusion, etc)
<pleia2> I'll remove the bad accounts now though
<pleia2> and I'll make it moderated temporarily
<pleia2> deactivating from california won't help much, they're also backdooring via ubuntu-phone and ubuntu-server
<popey> pleia2: yeah, I'm trying to remove ~locoteams from ~ubuntu-etherpad but lp timesout
<pleia2> try the api?
<popey> phone and server aren't fully in -etherpad
<pleia2> ah ok
<popey> not accepted the invite
<pleia2> good
<popey> they pick good times to do this!
<popey> sorry about this, I should have thought about the sub-teams
<pleia2> yeah, when I'm sick!
<pleia2> (I really should get back to bed)
<popey> awww, sorry
<popey> o/
<pleia2> also worth noting, the /NewsTeam wiki page was hit by spammers, IS deleted the page so we lost history, they're working to dig it up from the filesystem but we should be aware that we likely can't trust that data on the wiki is safe at this point
<pleia2> which makes me :(
<popey> bah :(
<popey> we have that dump of the wiki jcastro got
<popey> is the data in there any use?
<pleia2> might be, but we'll see what IS comes back with
<pleia2> I deleted the super obvious spammers from ~ubuntu-california but there are a few questionable ones that I had to leave for now
<pleia2> best plan is removing ~locoteams
<popey> such a time sink fighting this
<popey> yeah, i'm not confident with lp api to do that
<popey> ugh https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecentChanges
<popey> as I can't deactivate ~locoteams from ~ubuntu-etherpad I've set it to expire today
<pleia2> ah, clever
<popey> but they're pretty relentless
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> seems IS has a decent handle on cleaning up after their mess, so hopefully this doesn't ruin their lives again
<popey> deej is on it, working on removing teams from ~ubuntu-etherpad
<pleia2> \o/
<wxl> dude these spammers sheesh. this cannot be worth their time.
<popey> yeah
<tsimonq2> I actually think removing ~locoteams is a bad idea
<tsimonq2> reason being
<tsimonq2> I have members of the Wisconsin LoCo that are JUST a member of the LoCo but need access to the wiki for LoCo stuff
<tsimonq2> I have a feeling most of them don't want to have to jump through extra hoops
<tsimonq2> and the Wisconsin team is moderated
<tsimonq2> so if you guys remove all of the LoCo teams, add Wisconsin back please.
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-wisconsin FWIW
<tsimonq2> popey: ^
<mhall119> popey: pleia2: maybe we can limit wiki edits to user-agent strings that identify them as running Ubuntu, at least that way we'll gain a bunch of new users :)
<popey> tsimonq2: this is a short term fix
<popey> we can go through all the teams in ~locoteams and perhaps add them in
<mhall119> I'm beginning to think using ~ubuntu-etherpad wasn't the best choice, we need stricter access tothe wiki than we do etherpad
<popey> but if any one of those teams later chooses to be open like california, that opens the back door again
<popey> it was the least worset option at the time
<popey> *worst
<mhall119> yeah, it was the fast and easy option
<popey> deej has run his scripts to clean the wiki, but all the while ~locoteams is in ~ubuntu-etherpad, people can abuse the backdoor
<popey> which they are
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~vipin01kumar2021 for example joining brazillian doc team to avoid the system
<popey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecentChanges also spammed
<popey> I don't know what a final solution is, but convenience comes at a cost
<mhall119> so much energy, dedication and creativity....going to waste spamming a wiki
<popey> money
<mhall119> yeah, i know, but surely those individuals could make far more money with those talents
<popey> maybe
<popey> i suspect they're mechanical turk style just doing whatever 5c job comes up
<popey> no care for what it is
<popey> I picture 3 or 4 of them sat ronud a screen or two figuring which teams they can get through, and once they know, they all register accounts
<popey> anyway...
<popey> There's nothing more I can do right now, and it's past my bed time. So I'm going to sleep and have another play with the moin to mediawiki scripts tomorrow.
<wxl> what team could we possibly make that wouldn't be subject to spammers trying to legitimately be a part of it?
<wxl> especially given that invariably we're going to make public knowledge what the team is
<popey> it was convenience to add teams to ~ubuntu-etherpad
<popey> but we now know the side effect
<popey> some teams are okay to add, those which have hard membership requirements like ~ubuntumembers and ~canonical
<popey> where we can be 99% confident those poeple wont spam
<popey> the problem we solved back then was drive-by edits to the etherpad during UDS/UOS
<wxl> yeah but there certainly was a lot of (admittedly legitimate) resistance with more restrictions from the community
<popey> which caused us to get news articles saying incorrect stuff
<popey> this is a completely different issue
<wxl> the only legitimate long term solution that will please everyone is having more spam prevention measures within the server/software itself
<popey> the problem is the spammers now know a) which team to ask to join, and b) which teams to poke at when that fails
<wxl> yup
<popey> thats certainly a better option, yes
<wxl> well suffice it to say, i'm glad you're working on that popey
<popey> and with moin effectively dead, and other wiki engines better maintained, I'd rather contine down that path
<wxl> also, my condolences ;)
<popey> hah
<wxl> moin development has stalled?
<popey> well, it's not exactly super active
<popey> and the "store everything in a file" system didn't work out super well for us
<popey> we hit the 32K files in a ext3 folder long ago
<popey> https://moinmo.in/RoadMap (last edited 2014-01-22 )
 * popey really goes to bed this time
<popey> o/
<mhall119> \o
<popey> from bed... deej has done tge team removal
<popey> will look again in tge morning
<popey> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-07
<svij> oh wow, all the spammers wanted to join ~locoteams yesterday night …
<svij> orrrr, summit.ubuntu.com is broken :(
<svij> mhall119: --^^
<svij> oh only the front page
<svij> mariogrip: hey! Can you send us all the details to your planned talk at UbuCon Eu which we talked about during our UOS session? More information is listed here: http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/talks/
<svij> popey: ah you too :)
<pleia2> I think the wikis need to be locked down again until we can come up with a new plan
<popey> pleia2: i was thinking this on friday but know it's a tricky subject
<popey> pleia2: i removed unity community hackers from -etherpad
<popey> which was how https://launchpad.net/~skyvipinkumar158/+participation got in
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-05-08
<popey> jcastro: (cc pleia2) I have been looking at the migration of the wiki this weekend, and it seems the dump IS provided us was done by "moin export dump" which provides flat html files, which is no good for the migration tools. So I've created a new RT (referencing your previous one) to ask for a 'full' dump of the wiki rather than an export.
<popey> (rt. 91380)
<popey> Will follow up when they're at work tomorrow.
<hggdh> the idea of relying on a LP team like etherpad is still, I think, not bad. The problem, as popey pointed out, is that some of teams allowed in etherpad are not restricted
<hggdh> for example, I am seeing some new requests to join bugsquad; these requests are coming from people that just joined LP, and are getting in a LOT of teams
<hggdh> (ergo, in etherpad as well)
<hggdh> (what has blocked these new users from joining bugsquad is that we _still_ require CoC. None of these new candidates have it signed
<hggdh> so, interestingly, requiring signing the CoC was good here
<pleia2> well, there's still the problem of 100s of emails in my inbox, it's a massive waste of my limited volunteer time
<popey> Yeah, they're attempting many many teams
<pleia2> time I spent battling this means there's no UWN this week
<pleia2> so next week will be a double issue, but it still sucks
<svij> they're also spamming by trying to join LoCoTeams…
<popey> How do other linux distros deal with this?
<popey> Basically every distro runs mediawiki
<pleia2> mediawiki has lots of good anti-spam tools
<popey> That's good to hear.
<pleia2> (openstack's doesn't because we haven't upgraded in 100 years)
<pleia2> part of $day_job over the next several months will be moving openstack off the wiki so we can retire it in 2017, so I'll be sure to share the wisdom I gather from this exercise
<pleia2> what teams will be using instead, etc
<popey> I'm going to CLS next week. I'll be interested to know what other projects do.
<pleia2> nice, have a good time :)
<pleia2> Austin twice in the same month was a bit much for me
<popey> :)
<popey> I've never been to Austin.
<pleia2> you should definitely check out Cooper's BBQ, just a couple blocks from the convention center (I went twice during the openstack summit)
<popey> Excellent. Thanks
<popey> Hope dholbach doesn't waste away while we're there. Being veggie n' all
<pleia2> it's gonna be tough for him ;)
<pleia2> there are lots of tacos though, and often veggie options
<popey> mmmmm
<pleia2> and he should beware of surprise bacon, americans randomly put it in everything (oh good, potato salad! what?!)
<Kilos> lol
<pleia2> (I don't eat pork, so boo)
<pleia2> o/ Kilos
<Kilos> hi pleia2 that was so funny
<Kilos> i dont eat pork either
<svij> pleia2: "suprise bacon" and I had to think about a jono bacon jumping out of a big birthday cake as a suprise…
<pleia2> svij: hahah, that's just scary :)
<svij> yeah :D
<popey> mmmmmm bacon
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-05-02
<czajkowski> Aloha
<tsimonq2> o/ czajkowski
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-05-03
<czajkowski> ello ello
